# Guess the Dom. Function of the Person Above based on Vibe



## CosmicYeti

Fi (actually typed it before I saw your type)


----------



## Schizoid

Ni


----------



## Lesuhlee

Dunna I don't get those sub-category things; who cares? Whatever one is for introverted feeler types? Holy shit I typed that before looking up! Damn I'm getting good at this


----------



## Recede

Te


----------



## Lesuhlee

What's that one mean? Those sub things confuse me haha


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Recede

Lesuhlee said:


> What's that one mean? Those sub things confuse me haha
> 
> 
> Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


Understanding the Myers Briggs Type Indicator: The 8 Cognitive Functions
http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/types/LIE-ENTj/ (LIE is the Socionics version of MBTI's ENTJ)

As an ENTJ your preferred functions are Te (strongest), Ni, Se, and Fi (weakest).


----------



## Lesuhlee

Thanks!


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Retsu

Te


----------



## Recede

Si.

I got skipped. :/


----------



## Retsu

Silveresque said:


> Si.
> 
> I got skipped. :/


I do apologise, I hate when I get skipped as well.

Fi.


----------



## Lesuhlee

Aah I was reading to try to figure out @Silveresque and now I have to figure out @Retsu too ok Ti- Silver and Si- Retsu?


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Enistery

Si.


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## Lesuhlee

Se


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te


----------



## The_Wanderer

Totes Fe, yo.


----------



## Straystuff

Se


----------



## The_Wanderer

Ni


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## Enistery

Ti.


----------



## Straystuff

Ti


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ni because the avatar


----------



## Serpent

Fe


----------



## Schizoid

Te


----------



## Adena

Ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## bleghc

Ti


----------



## Mimic octopus

Fi


----------



## Pressed Flowers

The colors and choice of a bike on your avatar make me want to say Ne. But then that picture in your signature... and the fact that it _is_ a bike... I'll go Se


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Going off of signature and avatar, Fe.


----------



## derlierina

Ne


----------



## Straystuff

Si


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Fe


----------



## To_august

Ti


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Cryo said:


> Ti


Why do you think Ti?


----------



## Adena

Si


----------



## To_august

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Why do you think Ti?


That's just a vibe I got from combination of your username and avatar and it doesn't mean you really are a Ti dom. 
I don't know what polymath means, bit it sounds Ti to me


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Grey Romantic - Te
Cryo - Fi


----------



## bleghc

Ti


----------



## aendern

Fi dom vibe. I wish it would hide the types so that this could be more fun ...


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne 

It can be fun without hiding the types


----------



## westlose

Fe


----------



## Recede

I'm getting Fi and Se vibes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ti


----------



## Lesuhlee

Who knows who cares one of the Te or Ti people I'm assuming with the wayfarers to impose a sense of intellect- whether real or imagined


----------



## Lesuhlee

That was meant for @emberfly I didn't refresh my screen


----------



## electricky

Te. I'm pretty sure on this one.

Oh, and Grandmaster Yoda: Ti. Also pretty sure on that.


----------



## electricky

ElectricSparkle said:


> Te. I'm pretty sure on this one.
> 
> Oh, and Grandmaster Yoda: Ti. Also pretty sure on that.


Silveresque: I would guess Si but I'm not as sure on that one.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne


----------



## TwinAnthos

Well, it's not Te,Ti or Se. Maybe Ne ?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ElectricSparkle said:


> Te. I'm pretty sure on this one.
> 
> Oh, and Grandmaster Yoda: Ti. Also pretty sure on that.


How sure? 100% or 0%
^I feel the Se


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ti x 10


----------



## Word Dispenser

Si.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe or Ne. You send multiple emoticons whenever I try to reach contact. It is more difficult than trying to reason with the Borg.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ti.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Shadow Logic said:


> Ne


Guess again that's only the second most objectively valuable function in MBTI.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ne.


----------



## electricky

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> How sure? 100% or 0%
> ^I feel the Se


Neither. But Ti nevertheless. Ne a close second..... maybe Shadow Logic and Word Dispenser on to something.

Se for me or for TwinAnthos?


----------



## Straystuff

Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ElectricSparkle said:


> Neither. But Ti nevertheless. Ne a very close second..... maybe Shadow Logic is on to something
> 
> Se for me or for TwinAnthos?


Twinanthos of course.
Maybe he's just trying to recruit me into a INTP trafficking system.
^fe


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne for the phrase "INTP trafficking system"


----------



## Lesuhlee

Se


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ne.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ni.


----------



## Lesuhlee

Ti


----------



## pretense

Lesuhlee said:


> Ti


Se. And you shouldn't take that appraisal lightly.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Se


----------



## TwinAnthos

Ti


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I wanted to give you Te, but then I read that quote in your signature. Ti


----------



## Lesuhlee

manofgod69 said:


> Se. And you shouldn't take that appraisal lightly.


Confused- I get a lot of sensing guesses and assumptions. But "categorically" I'm an N. What does that mean- how does that happen?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe^2


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne x1000, just accept it, you belong to the dark side, join us in our everlasting conquest to rule the universe.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Shadow Logic said:


> Ne x1000, just accept it, you belong to the dark side, join us in our everlasting conquest to rule the universe.


No, @GasmGizmo is my adopted mother. As in I harassed her into being my mother then unmade her as my mother (through constant harassment) then harassed her into being my mother again. Ne is not in blood line, I was born to a parent than the documents claim.


----------



## pretense

Lesuhlee said:


> Confused- I get a lot of sensing guesses and assumptions. But "categorically" I'm an N. What does that mean- how does that happen?


Perhaps you need to do some digging of your own. Psychological Types by Carl Jung is freely available, google it. Wikisocion.net has part of it, and also boat loads of information on Socionics, which is a theory/group of theories that originated from Psychological Types and another work that nobody cares about. 

I can tell you right now though, start your search on what Se is. The stuff about being compelled to actions and getting results in your signature, that is blatant Se. You definitely have some relation to it. Maybe you idolize it or something like that but there is something there for sure.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Manofgod69- Ti or Te but I'm siding with Ti for now



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No, @GasmGizmo is my adopted mother. As in I harassed her into being my mother then unmade her as my mother (through constant harassment) then harassed her into being my mother again. Ne is not in blood line, I was born to a parent than the documents claim.


The documents lied, it has stripped you of your true self, and has implanted a false identity within you that has been clouding your core self, your true soul from fully being consciously realized. You need to break through this prison you have been trapped in since birth, but have been unaware of, in order for you to unlock all inherent truths within you, the truth that you are an embodiment of Ne. Acceptance is the only way for you to survive or else you risk completely losing yourself to the depths of your own prison. Time is running out, take my hand, I'll save you from your own soul destruction.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

.......... Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Shadow Logic said:


> Manofgod69- Ti or Te but I'm siding with Ti for now
> 
> 
> 
> The documents lied, it has stripped you of your true self, and has implanted a false identity within you that has been clouding your core self, your true soul from fully being consciously realized. You need to break through this prison you have been trapped in since birth, but have been unaware of, in order for you to unlock all inherent truths within you, the truth that you are an embodiment of Ne. Acceptance is the only way for you to survive or else you risk completely losing yourself to the depths of your own prison. Time is running out, take my hand, I'll save you from your own soul destruction.





> David Hume
> 
> The Self
> 
> Hume begins this piece by expressing skepticism about the existence of the self; specifically, he is dubious of whether there is a simple, unified self that exists over time. The source of this skepticism is his view that we have no "clear and intelligible" idea of the self. He posits that there is no single impression of the self; rather, the self is just the thing to which we ascribe all perceptions. Moreover, even if there were such an impression of the self, it would have to remain constant in order to constitute identity over time. However, there are no such impressions, as our impressions always vary and change.
> 
> Even attempts to have impressions of the self, Hume argues, must fail, for all such attempts are really just occasions for one to notice perceptions. That is, one can never observe oneself without some other perception. Thus, Hume asserts that what we call the "self" is really just a "a bundle or collection of different perceptions, which succeed each other with an inconceivable rapidity."�
> 
> But, Hume asks, if there is no such simple impression of self, what accounts for our inclination to attribute identity to an ever-changing bundle of perceptions? He suggests that we conflate two phenomena. We have an idea of identity or sameness over time from observing certain objects that undergo no apparent change over time. We also have an understanding of a succession of diverse objects. However, when the change in the succession of diverse objects occurs in the right way (i.e., gradually) we simply imagine that they are unified.
> 
> Hume illustrates this tendency to mistakenly attribute sameness to merely related, successively appearing objects with several examples. We call a ship the same, even where each of its individual parts has been changed over time. Similarly, we call a tree the same from seedling to large tree "though there be not one particle of matter, or figure of its parts the same.� Clearly, though, calling the ship and the tree the same can only be done through an act of imagination. The same thing must therefore be true of a human, who changes dramatically from infant to adult, though we attribute identity to her. Thus, he is skeptical about the existence of a self with an identity that persists over time.


This is compelling. Created by an Entp. An ENTP has contradicted your views on the self.


----------



## Lesuhlee

@manofgod69 on point, kid. On point.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

You're either Te or Se


----------



## Fish Launcher

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No, @_GasmGizmo_ is my adopted mother. As in I harassed her into being my mother then unmade her as my mother (through constant harassment) then harassed her into being my mother again. Ne is not in blood line, I was born to a parent than the documents claim.


See, this is what I have to fucking deal with everyday. If only he'd clean his room; there's jizz _everywhere.
_


----------



## Lesuhlee

So am I reading this correctly-- though my MBTI results are ENTJ, I'm Se dominate? With perhaps intuition feeling being tertiary? 

So What does this mean? I'm broken?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GasmGizmo said:


> See, this is what I have to fucking deal with everyday. If only he'd clean his room; there's jizz _everywhere.
> _


You should know that I only watch those videos when I need to.
Which leads to this joke.
"Do men really think that their penises have a mind of their own?"
Well, they can carry their own weight.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Lesuhlee said:


> So am I reading this correctly-- though my MBTI results are ENTJ, I'm Se dominate? With perhaps intuition feeling being tertiary?
> 
> So What does this mean? I'm broken?


Yes, if would be unfair if we read each other's types and chose that type's dominant function. It's based on "vibe" I don't know what the heck a "vibe" is but I'm sure it's reason even to say what we feel.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Lesuhlee said:


> So am I reading this correctly-- though my MBTI results are ENTJ, I'm Se dominate? With perhaps intuition feeling being tertiary?
> 
> So What does this mean? I'm broken?


Oh, no! No, of course you're not broken. The test is just broken, in many ways. It often pops out an inaccurate type, especially since it doesn't take functions into account. It's complicated and hard to get into on a fast game thread like this, but please know that you're not broken. The test just isn't always accurate. You might not actually be an ENTJ. (You might be one, granted, but there's a chance you might not be.)

Yoda - Ti again


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

alittlebear said:


> Oh, no! No, of course you're not broken. The test is just broken, in many ways. It often pops out an inaccurate type, especially since it doesn't take functions into account. It's complicated and hard to get into on a fast game thread like this, but please know that you're not broken. The test just isn't always accurate. You might not actually be an ENTJ. (You might be one, granted, but there's a chance you might not be.)
> 
> Yoda - *Ti again*


Don't become annoyed. I'm just a dislocated child with no friends in real life.


----------



## electricky

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This is compelling. Created by an Entp. An ENTP has contradicted your views on the self.


A single ENTP can contradict oneself 3 times in the same sentence so that isn't really saying much  

Though of course you already know that. The sooner you admit it the sooner your first shipment of Snickerdoodles and Coconut Delights come in....


----------



## electricky

Lesuhlee said:


> So am I reading this correctly-- though my MBTI results are ENTJ, I'm Se dominate? With perhaps intuition feeling being tertiary?
> 
> So What does this mean? I'm broken?


In the primarily accepted function model, ENTJs have Se as a tertiary function..... so maybe people are just picking up on that.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This is compelling. Created by an Entp. An ENTP has contradicted your views on the self.


Dude he's an ENTP (I'm not really sure if he is I need to do more research on him), obviously he was trolling all his readers from the past, present, and future generations because he wanted to do the biggest evil masterminded prank ever known to humanity, he set his works up so all of his readers (actual and potential) have to undergo a process of soul suicide, in order for his self fulfilling prophecy to come true, that all humans lack a core self but its only true to the reader because the weaponized thought has been implanted and denoted within their mind to start the process of soul suicide, the destruction of their selfs. 

His trolling intentions become quite apparent here:



> He posits that there is no single impression of the self; rather, the self is just the thing to which we ascribe all perceptions. *Moreover, even if there were such an impression of the self, it would have to remain constant in order to constitute identity over time.*


He could have easily argued a different position that held the potential to destroy his whole theory, but instead his sinister nature surfaced and decided to forego such an argument, in order to ensure the soul destruction/suicide of all his readers ever to be. Don't be another victim caused by his sick and twisted prank, don't let his game destroy you from the inside, don't let his trolling efforts cause you to eradicate your own soul. You should know you can't trust an ENTP, we are always using others so we can experiment on them in order to incorporate or see our sinister plans/theories come to fruition. We don't have fans, we have victims but we give them the illusion to cloud their minds from the truth of the matter.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Shadow Logic said:


> Dude he's an ENTP (I'm not really sure if he is I need to do more research on him), obviously he was trolling all his readers from the past, present, and future generations because he wanted to do the biggest evil masterminded prank ever known to humanity, he set his works up so all of his readers (actual and potential) have to undergo a process of soul suicide, in order for his self fulfilling prophecy to come true, that all humans lack a core self but its only true to the reader because the weaponized thought has been implanted and denoted within their mind to start the process of soul suicide, the destruction of their selfs.
> 
> His trolling intentions become quite apparent here:
> 
> 
> 
> He could have easily argued a different position that held the potential to destroy his whole theory, but instead his sinister nature surfaced and decided to forego such an argument, in order to ensure the soul destruction/suicide of all his readers ever to be. Don't be another victim caused by his sick and twisted prank, don't let his game destroy you from the inside, don't let his trolling efforts cause you to eradicate your own soul. You should know you can't trust an ENTP, we are always using others so we can experiment on them in order to incorporate or see our sinister plans/theories come to fruition. We don't have fans, we have victims but we give them the illusion to cloud their minds from the truth of the matter.


I'll never turn to the dark side.



ElectricSparkle said:


> A single ENTP can contradict oneself 3 times in the same sentence so that isn't really saying much
> 
> Though of course you already know that. The sooner you join us the sooner your first shipment of Snickerdoodles and Coconut Delights come in....


Right now you're sounding like a child snatcher. @GasmGizmo mommy, I need help


----------



## Lesuhlee

ElectricSparkle said:


> In the primarily accepted function model, ENTJs have Se as a tertiary function..... so maybe people are just picking up on that.


Took an Sensing- iNtuitive specific assessment. Def intuitive.


----------



## Fish Launcher

^Ti @Grandmaster Yoda: you're on your own, laddy boy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GasmGizmo said:


> ^Ti @Grandmaster Yoda: you're on your own, laddy boy.


I think you're an Se dom. 
You're sadistic, Inhumane and most importantly you would enjoy dominating someone.


----------



## Fish Launcher

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You're sadistic, Inhumane and most importantly you would enjoy dominating someone.


Sounds about right. roud:
Fi dom. You're so angsty!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

GasmGizmo said:


> Sounds about right. roud:
> Fi dom. You're so angsty!


That would imply that my struggles are trivial. They are not, they happened because of your poor parenting. :angry:


----------



## Adena

Ti


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ni or Fe, hard to decide which. Ni for Ravenclaw 1w2 core


----------



## Lesuhlee

Fe


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Te


----------



## Straystuff

Ni


----------



## with water

Fe, not sure why :3


----------



## Adena

Ti


----------



## with water

Fe, batting 100


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ne, although I would've thought Ne+Ti. :kitteh:


----------



## Queen of Mars

Se. You feel very...sensual?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Queen of Mars said:


> Se. You feel very...sensual?


Weird! But, cool.

Ni for you!


----------



## electricky

Ne, obviously. But the "kitteh" subtype. Most likely type to convert unsuspecting INTPs to the dark side with their charming ways.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Se or Ne.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Fi.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## Straystuff

Well you could be Ne -dom too?

Who am I kidding, Ti


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ni


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## Word Dispenser

Se.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Word Dispenser said:


> Se.


Fe


----------



## Word Dispenser

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Fe


Si


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Ti for sure. I don't even need to know your type.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SpottedTurtle said:


> Ti for sure. I don't even need to know your type.


Judge me by my color do you hmm?


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ti, without doubt.


----------



## Momentz

Ne


----------



## Word Dispenser

Looks like Ni, to me. Maybe soft and dreamy Si.


----------



## Straystuff

Ne, I love your avatar


----------



## Word Dispenser

Fe with Ni sub-type! And thanks.


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Judge me by my color do you hmm?


....Um, okay. 

@Word Dispenser:
Ne.


----------



## electricky

^ Ti-ish


----------



## Word Dispenser

If you were anymore Ne, we'd need a sledgehammer.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne-like


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ti-esque.


----------



## To_august

Te, because of covert pragmatism in the signature:kitteh:


----------



## lackofmops

Se?


----------



## assascream

@lackofmops: Ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Se


----------



## Recede

Ti


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ne!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Your avatar is leading me to think Fi


----------



## assascream

Te


----------



## Word Dispenser

Se


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## Momentz

Ti


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ni


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ti


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ti. You can't cheat, Yoda.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Moonious said:


> Ti. You can't cheat, Yoda.


Feeel


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Feeel


Ti. You also don't know how to feel.


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Ni. Maybe it's just the username and avatar.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

That owl though, Ni


----------



## Queen of Mars

Ne. Something about the giant illogical storm makes me think of crazy ideas. 

Oh wait, that IS your dom function, haha.


----------



## assascream

Ne


----------



## an absurd man

Ne


----------



## Queen of Mars

Ne


----------



## an absurd man

Ti


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ni


Just out of curiosity, could you explain how did you come to that conclusion? :kitteh:


----------



## Consolidated Potato

Is


----------



## pureheart9

Se


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Fe...


----------



## Consolidated Potato

Ni or Ti for SpottedTurtle



pureheart9 said:


> Se


Why do you think that?


----------



## Momentz

Ne


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

LuvGen said:


> Just out of curiosity, could you explain how did you come to that conclusion? :kitteh:


LuvGen sounds very Ni to me. But that's just me.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ni for inexplicable conclusion that makes a tiny bit of sense


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi for being inaccurate


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te for stereotyping


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe for being nice


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Fe


Ti


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne because that's what I involuntarily think of when I read your username


----------



## Straystuff

Fe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## Momentz

Ti


----------



## Lesuhlee

Fe


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Te


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Ne


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ni


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Ne.


----------



## Lesuhlee

Ti.


----------



## Metalize

Te


----------



## electricky

Ti, just based on username and signature


----------



## Courtalort

Electric Sparkle. Seems Se.
Cat in the avatar. Seems Fi. 
No sig. Seems...like nothing.

I'm gonna go Fi.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te for avatar, Ne for signature. Ne overall though because the avatar can be slightly Ne


----------



## Queen of Mars

Fe. Just by the profile. It has the eyre of a sociable person.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Deus Absconditus said:


> Your avatar is leading me to think Fi


Varys and Fi?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Te


----------



## Courtalort

The Tiest Ti of all Ti-me.


----------



## Queen of Mars

Ne?


----------



## Deus Absconditus

^Ni, going off of avatar alone.



Iron Throne said:


> Varys and Fi?


No not the person in the avatar, but the avatar as a whole in that specific moment, I.e. facial expression, setting, etc.

I've only seen the show so he may be different in the books, I'll also admit that he wasn't one of the characters I paid a lot of attention to, so I wouldn't be able to give an accurate analysis on to what his type may be, but if I had to make the best educated guess as to what his type may be based on what I know of him, then I would go with Ni.


----------



## Fern

Ti.


Please don't ask me why.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Se

I know it's not accurate from seeing you around but that's the vibe I get :/ Ni/Se really, but Se is the best whole description of it


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## electricky

Ji. Introverted Jedi.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Se because cat


----------



## To_august

Fi because cute username


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Si


----------



## pivot_turn

Ti


----------



## Courtalort

User name that has to do with dance? Check.
Flower? Check. 
Cute quotes in sig? Check. 

Fi.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ne


----------



## TwinAnthos

Fi


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Te


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ne


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Niiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lesuhlee

Fe


----------



## TwinAnthos

Te


----------



## Metalize

Te

(What would "Ni" look like anyway?)


----------



## TwinAnthos

Ti


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Te


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ni


----------



## jjcu

Extraverted Intuition?


----------



## Courtalort

Se
for obvious reasons


----------



## Goliath

Ne. This is the best thought out thread I have ever seen. Really took some hard thinking to come up with my conclusion.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te for the comment above


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi because of the colors and the theme of Yoda ppthroughout profile which shows a personal and deeply held identification with that character


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Fe


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Se


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Deus Absconditus said:


> Se


Ne


----------



## pivot_turn

First I thought Te because the username sounded like that, but then I googled that because I didn't know what polymath actually means and it turns out it's the same as renaissance man, which is quite broad knowlege, which makes me think of descriptions of N. The avatar is related to music, so that seems more like a percieving function, so I'll go with...

Ne


----------



## Lesuhlee

Fi?


----------



## Lesuhlee

Ti


----------



## Lesuhlee

Grr self imposed ninja- ing wtf


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Everyone, in the fumehood, Te fumes have taken over the room!


----------



## mikan

How the hell can you pretend to guess while you can clearly see their types under their names? Shouldn't you post this in another section that doesn't show your MBTI?

Anyways, the person above me has a vibe of Fi.


----------



## TwinAnthos

Fe


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Te


----------



## Retsu

Ne


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ti


----------



## Lesuhlee

Fe


----------



## .17485

Se but your thing show your ENTJ


----------



## Lesuhlee

Tega1 said:


> Se but your thing show your ENTJ


Se?


----------



## Lesuhlee

@Tega1 fi


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Te


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Fi.


----------



## mikan

Ne


----------



## Queen of Mars

Ne


----------



## an absurd man

Pink


----------



## Queen of Mars

an absurd man said:


> Pink


Error. Error.
"Pink" is not a function. 
Beep. Beep. Try again.


----------



## Momentz

Ne


----------



## Sixty Nein

Fe?


----------



## InspectorDoohickey

Te...


----------



## Ode to Trees

Fe or Fi .

Yeah, you are going to 'scratch your head hard' when you start guessing mine.:ninja::tongue:


----------



## General Lee Awesome

how are you even guessing? where are you basing these vibes off?? i can't tell vibes if you just write 2 letters...=oo=oo=oo


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

te


----------



## Goliath

Fe. I went again because I wanted to ask, is really no one looking at what is listed as the user's MBTI type?

I don't know what magic vibes everyone is experiencing- the information is right _there_.


----------



## Lesuhlee

My ego just enjoys being reminded I'm a Te/ ENTJ sometimes


----------



## an absurd man

Fe



Queen of Mars said:


> Error. Error.
> "Pink" is not a function.
> Beep. Beep. Try again.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Mmmm Ni


----------



## Queen of Mars

an absurd man said:


> Fe
> 
> 
> Sure it is!
> View attachment 275490


Interesting, I will have to look into this "Pink" typology study further.


----------



## TwinAnthos

Ni


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Te, for whatever reason.


----------



## Courtalort

Vibes come from less than a picture, username, signature, and sentence a lot of the time. Just roll with it guys. 
Also, you can ignore their stated type and say whatever the hell you want. 
Anywho-to the person above me I would say Ti.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Te


----------



## pivot_turn

Se


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi


----------



## an absurd man

I think Mary has strong Fi so Fi


----------



## Momentz

Ni


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Ne. Still.


----------



## an absurd man

Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## Serpent

Ne


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Si....... just from vibe


----------



## Recede

Fe


----------



## Queen of Mars

Ni


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne (sorry, the types I've been giving tonight are opposite of the actual types. Pink just makes me think of Ne. Especially with sparkles.)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I can't see anything right now on page 35 because the forum is glitch isn't :/ which is partially why I feel the need to make a post and see if I can access page 35

but Ni for the elaborate conspiracy theory thread in General Chat right now


----------



## Lesuhlee

Fe


----------



## Queen of Mars

Se


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Te.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ni


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Fe. Just because. Not looking at type at all, lalala~


----------



## Satratara

Fi, maybe XP


----------



## Fragment

Si, perhaps.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi because I can't tell anything about you even though of course you're a deep and sophisticated person! (Seriously though, I can't get anything from your vibe right now.)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Fi


----------



## Aerorobyn

Cupcakes: Fi


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Si


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ne


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fx? I'll go with Fe, but I'm biased because I just read your socionics thread


----------



## Darkbloom

Fe


----------



## Word Dispenser

alittlebear said:


> Fx? I'll go with Fe, but I'm biased because I just read your socionics thread


You think something else? 

Livingdead = Ni


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Word Dispenser said:


> You think something else?
> 
> Livingdead = Ni


Going to reserve giving a dominant function this time. And I don't have any input on what I think your type truly is, your "vibe" based on basic profile just gives me an Fe vibe (rn, at least). I still have a hard time not seeing you as ENTP, although ISFJ makes sense (and of course ultimately you know)


----------



## Word Dispenser

alittlebear said:


> Going to reserve giving a dominant function this time. And I don't have any input on what I think your type truly is, your "vibe" based on basic profile just gives me an Fe vibe (rn, at least). I still have a hard time not seeing you as ENTP, although ISFJ makes sense (and of course ultimately you know)


I'm not as sure about ISFJ as I was with ENTP, but it seems like most people who know me on here, and IRL, point at Si-Fe, so... What can I say? :kitteh:

But you are Fe-Ni in some way or another.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Word Dispenser said:


> I'm not as sure about ISFJ as I was with ENTP, but it seems like most people who know me on here, and IRL, point at Si-Fe, so... What can I say? :kitteh:
> 
> But you are Fe-Ni in some way or another.


I don't want to turn this into a type consultation thread (although naturally is does often turn into that  ), and I don't know the most about typing, but... I know a few ENTPs, and the girls tend to have pretty good Fe. And there's always the possibility that you could be in an Ne/Fe loop. 

But I really suggest you talk to angelcat. She helped me figure out that I'm ENFJ, and she went from ENTP to ISFJ in type so she is tailored to help with these things. 

Thank you for that type affirmation, it's always comforting


----------



## Word Dispenser

alittlebear said:


> I don't want to turn this into a type consultation thread (although naturally is does often turn into that  ), and I don't know the most about typing, but... I know a few ENTPs, and the girls tend to have pretty good Fe. And there's always the possibility that you could be in an Ne/Fe loop.
> 
> But I really suggest you talk to angelcat. She helped me figure out that I'm ENFJ, and she went from ENTP to ISFJ in type so she is tailored to help with these things.
> 
> Thank you for that type affirmation, it's always comforting


My husfiend seems pretty convinced that I'm ISFJ, due to my laziness, love of comfort, because my Ti just isn't up to snuff compared to his, my Fe is pretty good as creative, etc. I defer to his judgment. He's usually right about things. :laughing: Aka: I give up. I won't be in denial anymore.

Although, I'm sure angelcat knows a thing or three.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ni?


----------



## Courtalort

Fi


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne


----------



## Gorgon

Fe


----------



## pivot_turn

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Fi


Se for cupcakes, whose post is the last I can see right now. (because of forum glich probably)

Ne for @Foxtop who looks like their the last one who posted, so based on their profile.


----------



## Adena

Se


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Fi


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne


----------



## hawkataine

Fe


----------



## The Portia Spider

Se.


----------



## JungianTrip

Fi


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ti or Fi, I'll go with Ti


----------



## pivot_turn

Fe


----------



## Cesspool

Se


----------



## The Portia Spider

Ti.


----------



## an absurd man

Fi


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ni


----------



## Lesuhlee

Fe obviously


----------



## Lesuhlee

Wait I got ninjaed like hell. Hold on


----------



## Lesuhlee

Okay, Captain kid, Se?


----------



## electricky

All three of you are Te


----------



## Gorgon

Hella Ne


----------



## Entropic

Based on the content of that avatar, feeling with intuition. Was unsure if I was thinking Ne or Fe or both or neither. Introvert though, so INFx.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ni


----------



## Sixty Nein

Your avatar sort of reminds me of how I see Si. More or less like an ethereal blanket or filter that sort of abstracts, and melds various sensational objects into a mushy pile of slimey gunk. Where the nature of the thing, cannot necessarily be described, but only vaguely hinted at with language. Or maybe it's just the dress. I don't know.

Kind of like how HP lovecraft would describe an Abominable Horror, but y'know. Less horrible.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## Sixty Nein

Huh. Really?

For you, I'd say you project your type well enough.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Twrankt said:


> Huh. Really?
> 
> For you, I'd say you project your type well enough.


Do I now? 
I'll have you know that Ni is readily apparent in your post rank.


----------



## Sixty Nein

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Do I now?
> I'll have you know that Ni is readily apparent in your post rank.


I have a post rank?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Twrankt said:


> I have a post rank?


Yes, you did not ask for it but it there under your avatar.


----------



## bleghc

Ni


----------



## Captain Mclain

Hm id say Fi!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Se because Captain


----------



## Captain Mclain

Te because


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Captain Mclain said:


> Te because


Because Te doesn't give explanations when it tells you what to do.


----------



## vforverification

Si (vibes)


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Ti, for whatever reason.


----------



## Maryanne Francis

Ni


----------



## Wolfskralle

Se and Fi


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ne


----------



## disguise

I see with my mind's eye... Se. And some Fe. And ever so slightly Ni.


----------



## Adena

Ni


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fe


----------



## disguise

SiFe or FeSi
(hell with the "guess the *dom*", vibe can't be restricted, gah :th_sur


----------



## FlightlessBird

hmm maybe ni


----------



## Recede

Se


----------



## Captain Mclain

Si or Ni. And Te. Uhm.

Si!


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Fe or Ne fo'sho


----------



## Acadia

Ne


----------



## Courtalort

Holy Fi Batman.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Se


----------



## tiredsighs

Ti


----------



## Captain Mclain

intp i think is your vibe


----------



## Pressed Flowers

The kid gives me a vibe I don't know how to fathom. I want to say Te. But only because that kid.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Haha!

You totally got the Fe/Ni vibe.


----------



## Recede

Se


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne notice the dinosaur.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ne-Ti-Ti-Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe-Se-Si-Se-Ni


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne to the max, no other option :tongue:


----------



## Recede

Ne



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ne notice the dinosaur.


I'm a real dinosaur cat now. Are you satisfied? 

Before/after:

* *


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Silveresque said:


> Ne
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a real dinosaur cat now. Are you satisfied?
> 
> Before/after:
> 
> * *


Finally. Those are the same animals.


----------



## Momentz

Ti


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi or Ni. I'll go with Ni.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Fountain of Fe.


----------



## bleghc

Si.


----------



## knife

Fi


----------



## Schizoid

Ne vibes from avatar pic, but signature gives out Ni vibes though


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## To_august

*— · · *


----------



## Captain Mclain

*· · · · ·*


----------



## To_august

_di-di-dit dit_


----------



## Captain Mclain

--.- ..- .. - - .... . -- --- .-. ... . 

Te


----------



## To_august

.-.. --- .-..
.. .--- ..- ... - .-.. .. -.- . - .... . ... --- ..- -. -..
Fe


----------



## Captain Mclain

d-d-d-di di-dit d-d-d-di di-dit  
Yea, solid istj.

Twist, name instead a celebrity with istj vibe


----------



## disguise

Feeeee


----------



## Arcypher

Fe


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ti


----------



## vforverification

Fi


----------



## Ebon

Ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## Arcypher

Ne


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi (just the colors, honestly)


----------



## JungianTrip

Extroverted Feeling. The picture, to me, is almost how I envisage Fe as an archetypal image.


----------



## Queen of Mars

Ti from the image,
Ni if you include the quote


----------



## disguise

Ni


----------



## Son of Mercury

Ne.

You should have people write a small paragraph about something random and then use that paragraph, along with their signature and picture (if they have one) to guess the dominant function.


----------



## Eikichi

Ne.


----------



## westlose

Lol, Se.


----------



## Captain Mclain

yes you are intp. Solidly so and have the vibe of intp. There is nothing more to add xD


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Captain Mclain said:


> yes you are intp. Solidly so and have the vibe of intp. There is nothing more to add xD


So now I'm disqualifed, I see how it is, Captain.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

XX lol


----------



## Retsu

Ne


----------



## Queen of Mars

Si
Cannot help that it's what you actually are, you just seem very Si in vibe as well.


----------



## hawkataine

Si


----------



## hawkataine

Oh wait I got ninja'ed XD
Ni


----------



## Captain Mclain

Se
@Grandmaster Yoda Lol just kidding, hmm Fe? xD


----------



## Retsu

Queen of Mars said:


> Si
> Cannot help that it's what you actually are, you just seem very Si in vibe as well.


No, I get it.  I'm definitely Si through and through. Is it the WHY BACK IN MY DAY vibe? 

Captain Mclain you give Fi vibe. I think it's the baby.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ye you got the Te flu.


----------



## Retsu

Captain Mclain said:


> Ye you got the Te flu.


Then my plan has succeeded


----------



## Queen of Mars

Retsu said:


> No, I get it.  I'm definitely Si through and through. Is it the WHY BACK IN MY DAY vibe?
> 
> Captain Mclain you give Fi vibe. I think it's the baby.


Yes. It's the "back in my day we were all cooler than you" vibe. 
And also the serious facial expression, Si-dom's are often very serious and cool.


----------



## Queen of Mars

hawkataine said:


> Oh wait I got ninja'ed XD
> Ni


#INFJninja


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ni...


----------



## Captain Mclain

FeFeFeFeNi


----------



## Courtalort

Dat te tho

But then I read your sig-Fe

So Te and Fe...for some reason.


----------



## Retsu

Would say Ti


----------



## Courtalort

And I would say Te to you m'lady.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## Captain Mclain

Lol what happend, Te on Retsu anyways


----------



## tiredsighs

Se


----------



## Cesspool

Si


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ti


----------



## Queen of Mars

Ne


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ni


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Fe (duh)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Si


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ti


----------



## Deadly Decorum

si


----------



## Queen of Mars

Ne


----------



## pivot_turn

Ni


----------



## TapudiPie

Se


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Ne?


----------



## TapudiPie

Fe?


----------



## Courtalort

Fi-ish.


----------



## aswanisonfire

Te??? o:


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne


----------



## AdInfinitum

Ni


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ne


----------



## uncertain

How can the posters on this page get a vibe or anything of the above user when all of you are just saying the function and nothing else?


----------



## uncertain

Why?

Ni.


----------



## backdrop12

* shrugs * 
same Ni


----------



## Schizoid

Ne. You have the same aura as an ENFP friend of mine :th_woot:


----------



## uncertain

Ni base on username and avatar.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ni


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Se


----------



## boogiestomp

Would've guessed Fi based on the emotive yet distant avatar.


----------



## 124567

*Ti.*


----------



## GoosePeelings

Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## Tad Cooper

Te, based on avatar and signature.


----------



## Grandeur

Te


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te


----------



## boogiestomp

Fe, based on the expressive, warm appearance.


----------



## Courtalort

Se. Based on vibe man.


----------



## pivot_turn

Te. Mainly based on avatar which has a Violet Crawley (Downton Abbey) vibe and she might be Te.


----------



## westlose

Si, based on avatar and the first quote of the signature.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I'm getting a Ti vibe today. I think it's the colorful quote in the signature and the hard but soft expression of the avatar. Ti for today for you.


----------



## with water

Isfj


----------



## AesSidhe

P.S.C. said:


> Isfj


based on your picture I'd say Ne dom, the character looks like an evil/chaotic lunatic that'd play and question all the angles in order to see life from all points of view, while enjoying the chaos of it all. WAIT?!! Does that mean that the Joker in Batman was an Ne dom?!! xDDD


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Thaumaturgic Theorist said:


> Ne


Standing in the rain under the cover of darkness. I love that avatar 
As for dom. function, Fi?


----------



## NonyaBiznus

Wait, what's a vibe? Like vibes I get from reading the person't post? Or is it some feature on the site I'm missing out on? WHAT AM I MISSING!?!?

Well, I have a 1/8 chance, so let's go with Fe. Cuz why not


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne/Fi, although I want to say you sound very much like an INFP. (I dunno though.)

And... I don't know if these words will help any, but essentially what you're supposed to do here is look at the profile above you and just casually guess from the information provided what their dominant function would be.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Ti.


----------



## westlose

Fi, dunno the avatar give me the impression that you have your own position. Look at how the character is defensive, ready to shoot someone with his arrow.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ni for the commentary above. (No idea what vibe your profile gives me at this moment. Of course I know you're INFJ, but this new avatar set is making me think Ne or Fe)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## knife

Ne


----------



## Dangerose

Ti (the guy sitting and thinking, the quote, the diagram (I don't know what it is but it makes me think Ti)


----------



## Alette

Fi dom because of the quote.


----------



## knife

Ni! And cute!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ti


----------



## disguise

Si


----------



## Courtalort

Ni for some unknown reason.


----------



## westlose

This siggy is very Fi. Well, the avatar too.


----------



## Captain Mclain

I always find those Anime to be te-aux ;p So I say Te


----------



## Courtalort

Ni because of siggy.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Fe because of siggy. Avatar give you back some entp credibility


----------



## Blue Soul

That baby knows too much for a baby, Ni.


----------



## To_august

Fi
I'm getting reserved feeling tone vibes.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Se


----------



## Captain Mclain

Se


----------



## FarAndAway

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Umm...no avatar or siggy. Far and away username.
Se?


----------



## Alette

I'm just getting a Te vibe.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I see the Fi?


----------



## Quernus

That avatar... that Fe! 

Feelin' a bit of supporting Si.


----------



## RunForCover07

Ne.


----------



## disguise

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Ni


----------



## Courtalort

Te.


----------



## jinhong91

Ne. Because I can cheat a little bit by being able to see the type.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ti for that comment


----------



## knife

Fe because it's freaking obvious


----------



## Captain Mclain

Lol Te because of comment


----------



## Coburn

Fe because emoticon.


----------



## westlose

Se


----------



## GoosePeelings

Fi


----------



## Momentz

Ti


----------



## Goliath

Se.


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Ti


----------



## the_natrix

Fe


Also just saying, this "guessing" game would be better in a section that didn't have people's type right below their name. =P


----------



## Alette

Ti


----------



## Momentz

Fi/Ti


----------



## Wild

Fi!


----------



## Alette

Se! It's super clear to see with the avatar and siggy.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ni


----------



## uncertain

Ti


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Se


----------



## Ebon

Fe


----------



## Alette

Fi


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

Ne.


----------



## Momentz

Ne


----------



## uncertain

Fi


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Ne?


----------



## The Exception

Ti. Going by the above avatar.


----------



## Alette

Ne?


----------



## Courtalort

Fe oddly enough.


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## Adena

Ni


----------



## uncertain

Ti (*@ Ninjaws *)


----------



## GoosePeelings

I'm not sure, Si?


----------



## Ninjaws

GoosePeelings said:


> I'm not sure, Si?


A warrior weary of the endless fighting standing in the rain while looking at the ground.
And a Batman on booze. xD
Hmm, what could it be.. 

I'm going for Fi.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ninjaws said:


> A warrior weary of the endless fighting standing in the rain while looking at the ground.
> And a Batman on booze. xD
> Hmm, what could it be..
> 
> I'm going for Fi.


Something as artistic as a dragon or a lion warrior is probably Fi.


----------



## Courtalort

Ne-due to the seemingly random combination of things you've got goin on.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Si for new profile features. Keeps giving me a very Si vibe


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Te


----------



## Starbuckskat

Fi


----------



## Coburn

Ne


----------



## Vaka

Se


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ni


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Fi


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi


----------



## Captain Mclain

Fe, does this thread have an purpose, except being funny?


----------



## Ninjaws

Se, no. This is a pure waste of time.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Si. Never a waste if having fun


----------



## koalaroo

Ne, and I couldn't tell you why.


----------



## Ninjaws

Te, and @Captain Mclain that be true


----------



## Dawd

Fi. Are my vibes too revealing?


----------



## Ninjaws

Dawd said:


> Fi. Are my vibes too revealing?


Fe, and yes. Don't look into my soul damnit >.<


----------



## Alette

I see Te! The dragons scream leader.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Si?


----------



## bleghc

Ti or Se.


----------



## melebula

Ne/Fi (in no particular order)


----------



## Captain Mclain

Owl, Ti


----------



## Coburn

Se


----------



## Ninjaws

Cool and composed.

Si


----------



## Courtalort

Te because, you know...dragons.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## Retsu

Ti


----------



## Ninjaws

Te


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Fi. For reasons.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixty Nein

Introverted Feeling?


----------



## Captain Mclain

intj I think.  Te-vibes


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

My old knee creaks in just such a way that the person above me must radiate a lot of Se.


----------



## Courtalort

Unicorn Rainbow Love has to be the most Fi user name that's ever existed.


----------



## allanzo

Ne


----------



## uncertain

Ne


----------



## westlose

Si ?


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ne


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove

That beard makes me quiver like if you are an Si dom


----------



## Ninjaws

Ni


----------



## Vaka

I would have said Fi for some reason, but that's just me


----------



## Ominously

Hmmm.... Ni ? I dunno.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I'll change my last vibe analysis of you as an Si to Ti, but only to a Ti-dom in a Ti/Si loop. Way too much historical crap for you to be acknowledged as a healthy and typical INTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

alittlebear said:


> I'll change my last vibe analysis of you as an Si to Ti, but only to a Ti-dom in a Ti/Si loop. Way too much historical crap for you to be acknowledged as a healthy and typical INTP.


INTPs have plenty of Si, just ask one. This forum is very suppressive and Si function, ENTPs find it to be repetitive. ENTPs may read historical literature as an interest but they will be the pioneers. INTPs are more likely to read "very old stuff" to support the creation of their own worldview, which is not constrained to the advancing sciences but is ultimately a system and tool of sorts, a worldview. An explain where INTPs fall flat, is in that of Einstein, who was prejudiced against quantum theory because "it was too random".


----------



## uncertain

Ti


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

TiTi


----------



## Ominously

Ne


----------



## allanzo

Ni. ~ Haha


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Dragons make me think of power, Te, but Te users I know usually aren't fantasizing about dragons. Fi doms are more prone to that  so Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

alittlebear said:


> Dragons make me think of power, Te, but Te users I know usually aren't fantasizing about dragons. Fi doms are more prone to that  so Fi


But but.. Dragons look cool:blushed:


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I would've said Ni for dragons honestly, but that obviously wasn't the case and there was already an Ni above me  you have tert Fi anyway 

But I won't be inconsistent, at least not on this page. Fi for you too.


----------



## uncertain

Vulpine said:


> What is even the point of this? I don't understand. The actual types are located right underneath each poster's username, so there's no way to give an unbiased guess unless they've selected "Unknown Personality." At that, all anyone is doing is posting two letters, one function. How can you tell someone's "vibe" with that? Am I missing something? I'm so confused.


I reacted exactly like you did, except the type underneath uesrname part. 
They say you can "get" it by looking at the username, the avatar, and the signature.

Si/Ti for you.


----------



## The Exception

Se


----------



## Recede

Ti


----------



## Pressed Flowers

That picture always mystifies me. Honestly it makes me think Fi.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Fe. What else?


----------



## December Flower

Ne, because it's colorfully confusing


----------



## NurseCat

Fi.


----------



## Courtalort

Fi. Kitties always make me think Fi.


----------



## Goliath

Te.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te


----------



## NurseCat

Fe. Little bears and puppy dogs!


----------



## Ominously

Fe.


----------



## TapudiPie

Ti!


----------



## westlose

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## TapudiPie

Ne


----------



## Captain Mclain

Te


----------



## Recede

Ni


----------



## leigha

Fi

I don't know why, but that's just the vibe I get (either that or Ni, but I already know that that's completely wrong because of your signature).


----------



## Ninjaws

A controlled smile, would indicate Fi. Hint of Si in well kept nature. 

Fi.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ti


----------



## Recede

Te



callmeleigha said:


> I don't know why, but that's just the vibe I get (either that or Ni, but I already know that that's completely wrong because of your signature).


What do you mean? All I have in my signature is my enneagram tritype.


----------



## leigha

Silveresque said:


> What do you mean? All I have in my signature is my enneagram tritype.


Oh. Well, this is embarrassing. I was talking about the "sp/sx", which I misinterpreted because I clearly know absolutely nothing about enneagram whoops

(skip me)


----------



## Courtalort

I shall not skip thee, miss callmeliegha. 
I declare you to be Fe.


----------



## malphigus

Ne?


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ni


----------



## Wisteria

Ti


----------



## Courtalort

Well dragons scream Te to me...but then with the feminine dress and hair...that seems Fi. 
Let's go Se.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ni?


----------



## Adena

Fi


----------



## Recede

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Today I say Ni for you. 
I get a the vibe that you looked at that avatar pic the first time and had some sort of existential crisis about the meaning of life. 
Also, 9 can correlate with Ni.


----------



## SweetVenom

Ne?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Fi


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne/Fi? I'm not sure, you're new! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Zii

@alittlebear
Thank you!
Fe for you


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Fe


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ni


----------



## Deadly Decorum

LOL no not even close. 

Fi because my brain is lazy


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Si I guess. Aesthetic. Sort of Ne, mostly Si.


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

I'd say Ni (and I'm _totally_ not looking at your type when I say that)


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Goofy randomness, thus Ne.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Fi


----------



## KevinHeaven

Fi


----------



## Superfluous

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adena

Fe


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fe


----------



## Superfluous

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Si, because of vintage chick. 
Fi because of Siggy.


----------



## Zii

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## Ominously

Hmm... I guess I'm getting Ni vibes? (Again, I think?)


----------



## Aer

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Se?


----------



## FarAndAway

Ni. I feel a strong symbolistic vibe


----------



## Courtalort

Se.
Because fire.


----------



## Pisinoe21

Ti


----------



## starvingautist

Si


----------



## velveteen

Ti


----------



## Rala

Fe


----------



## Cataclysm

I accidently read that you're and INFP, but I was going to guess Fi-dom anyway based on your profile picture. I promise!


----------



## Courtalort

Ni-that avatar has a very Ni vibe, but then it has boobies too-so I'd say there is some Se in there too.


----------



## Retsu

Te.


----------



## Pisinoe21

Ti. The analytical look.


----------



## Ominously

Ni.


----------



## Wisteria

Ne


----------



## Adena

Fi
and if you want to help me to find my actual dom it is right here


----------



## uncertain

Se


----------



## Retsu

Se


----------



## Coburn

Ti.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Si - Also @Pilot I like your avatar


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ni


----------



## Alette

Se dude!


----------



## Retsu

Si


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Si I'd guess


----------



## kiriosa

Ti


----------



## Adena

Ni
if you want to help me to find my actual dom, look around here


----------



## AuroraSwan

Te?


----------



## creamywizard

Fi...


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Fi x100000000000000000000000000 
or Si (lol idk)


----------



## Adena

Fi


----------



## kiriosa

Si?


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni


----------



## Courtalort

Se or Si


----------



## Bagheera

Ne


----------



## Helvetica

Ni


----------



## Lunaena

Ti


----------



## Tsubaki

Si


----------



## Courtalort

Fe-just because that avatar.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Ti such Ti


----------



## Courtalort

Fi! I shall out you m'lady.


----------



## Conterphobia

Not much to go off of other than the "Ti" and the avatar and the whole typing themselves as ENFJ. I'm just going to say Fe because its easy.

AddictiveMuse


----------



## Courtalort

#skippedme and also functions in siggy don't match mbti type listed. So...inferior Te or Si due to lack of attention to detail. That leaves me with Fi or Ne. 
I say Fi. 
:kitteh:


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ne for old times' sake


----------



## bleghc

Fe


----------



## westlose

Fi for sure.


----------



## Wisteria

Fe


----------



## Conterphobia

jennalee said:


> Fe


I'd say Ni based on the avatar.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SI


----------



## Adena

Se


----------



## Word Dispenser

Ne.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

hoopla said:


> Ne


Hooray for hoopla!

Fi


----------



## Kito

I pretty much always thought you were Ti.


----------



## Conterphobia

Kito said:


> I pretty much always thought you were Ti.


Avatar says all... Fi

Explain please, you hit a matter of controversy that you could not have hoped to avoid or foresee when you said Ti.... at least I hope so.


----------



## bleghc

Ti, as well!


----------



## boogiestomp

Fi because kittens


----------



## Conterphobia

boogiestomp said:


> Fi because kittens


Se cuz you said "Fi because kittens" and the avatar is very much Se in action.


----------



## Kito

QuickTwist said:


> Avatar says all... Fi
> 
> Explain please, you hit a matter of controversy that you could not have hoped to avoid or foresee when you said Ti.... at least I hope so.


I'm only judging vibe, given the thread title. The way you talk and the reasoning I've seen you use in Mafia. Somehow I can't bring myself to see you as a feeler.


----------



## Conterphobia

Kito said:


> I'm only judging vibe, given the thread title. The way you talk and the reasoning I've seen you use in Mafia. Somehow I can't bring myself to see you as a feeler.


Cool shit man. I'd say I'd considered Ti for a long while to put it shortly. According to an official MBTI test given by a licened psychologist I am an INTP with an enneagram of 3 for what its worth. That's all I feel like discussing for this controversy for the time being.

Still saying Fi for you.


----------



## Superfluous

I guessed Ti because of the octopus but I see you revealed yourself, ok so fun is gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adena

Se


----------



## Kito

Maybe Ti, Jane Lane gives off the Fi/Ti vibe. Can't pick which.


----------



## Ominously

Se . . .


----------



## Conterphobia

Ominously said:


> Se . . .


Avatar says all... Curse of the bored INTP.


----------



## Miharu

Ti?


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te? Te.


----------



## kiriosa

Fe?


----------



## Little_Bird

Fi?


----------



## Wisteria

Si


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Fi


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Te


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Axwell said:


> Te


For real? Interesting. 

*skip me*


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> For real? Interesting.
> 
> *skip me*


Oops, was multitasking. I was meant to type Ti, haha.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ti


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Te


----------



## Captain Mclain

@Earthious wow tell me why

@ next poster, jump over me


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

PinkOneechan said:


> Fi


Ne, cuz hat


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ne Fi?

@Captian Mclain, your avatar was hard to see on my phone and I thought it was something else (whoops). Your username sounded Te.
But now that I'm on the computer, your vibe couldnt be more Ne (ENTP)!


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Fi


----------



## Splash Shin

Fi

(10 char)


----------



## GoosePeelings

Se


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ti


----------



## Wisteria

Si


----------



## kiriosa

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi-Se


----------



## Conterphobia

kiriosa said:


> Fi


Ne


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ni


----------



## Harizu

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

Harizu said:


> Fi


Se


----------



## Harizu

Ni


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Se


----------



## Courtalort

Te


----------



## Ominously

Ne.


----------



## Wisteria

Ti


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi-Se


----------



## Adena

Ni... Octopus says everything.


----------



## Wisteria

Te


----------



## Harizu

Fi


----------



## AuroraSwan

Se


----------



## Derse Dreamer

fi


----------



## uncertain

Fi


----------



## boogiestomp

Ne.


----------



## Wisteria

Se


----------



## taketheveilpluto

Fi!


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

I see your type, but your avatar suggests Se to me


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni


----------



## uncertain

Oh my gosh those balloons!!

Se


----------



## AuroraSwan

Si


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi, perhaps?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Ni


----------



## kiriosa

Fi


----------



## westlose

Ni


----------



## Lunaena

Si or Fe, perhaps.


----------



## Ninjaws

Depressed Fi?


----------



## uncertain

Fucking Te


----------



## Momentz

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi???


----------



## electricky

Se perhaps?


----------



## Adena

Ne, so much Ne.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## kiriosa

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Si-the quote and the general reminiscent quality of your avatar.


----------



## Ninjaws

Ti. The silent killer.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Se


----------



## Wisteria

Fi


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Si


----------



## Immolate

Ti


----------



## Simpson17866

Ni


----------



## AuroraSwan

Te


----------



## Momentz

Ne


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi


----------



## Wisteria

Ne


----------



## gardengnome

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Not much to go on, but let's say Fe.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Se


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Fe


----------



## Simpson17866

Te


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Ti


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne


----------



## Courtalort

You keep getting more Te-Se all the time. :kitteh:


----------



## Ninjaws

CourtneyJD said:


> You keep getting more Te-Se all the time. :kitteh:


For me, they convey a feeling of power. A sort of aura of fortitude and strength. And the dragon looks neat ofcourse. ^^

*Skipmeee*


----------



## Wisteria

Ni


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi


----------



## Simpson17866

Either Se or Ne


----------



## Adena

Ne or Te


----------



## Courtalort

Si


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## uncertain

Te!


----------



## pivot_turn

Ne


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Se


----------



## Simpson17866

Fe


----------



## an absurd man

Ti


----------



## Jenko

Si


----------



## Momentz

Se


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni


----------



## ihadahamsandwich

Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Te


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Te...


----------



## Courtalort

*I'm following you from thread to thread*
*probably because of the word cupcakes*

Fe dom fo' sho'


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Fi


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

te in breakdown


... hours of dt coursework and still up....


----------



## Conterphobia

Fe? Don't really know.


----------



## Courtalort

Se, because GIANT OCTOPUS.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te just because


----------



## 124567

Fe ^^


----------



## Wisteria

Fi?


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## Golden Rose

Ni


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Definitely Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Fi just from that quote in your siggy alone. 
Also-bunnies.


----------



## owlet

Se? Kind of unsure...


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Not saying you're Fi but anime seldom fails to give me an Fi vibe (unless it involves multiple people, but... your avatar here doesn't)


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Fabulous Te


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Te


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fe


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ni


----------



## Adena

I was ninja'd by @Ninjaws hahaha. Te!


----------



## kiriosa

Fe, I'd say.


----------



## Harizu

Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Si


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

te


----------



## Lunaena

Such a Fe picture. Cute.


----------



## Adena

Fi


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fe


----------



## Lunaena

Very Ni Fe.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Fi


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni


----------



## Zora

Fi


----------



## Adena

Se


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Se


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## Captain Mclain

Te I suppose this time around


----------



## Courtalort

Ni with some Se thrown in.


----------



## kiriosa

Ni


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ne


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Fe


----------



## WeirdOrWhat97

Ti


----------



## AlanMonTap

Ni


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ti


----------



## Conterphobia

Se


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Se


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ter


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Fe (Si-Ne)


----------



## Pressed Flowers

That picture always seemed Si to me somehow


----------



## raskoolz

Se


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Se or Fi.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne 

EDIT: Darnit, I got ninja'd.

Se for the pumped baby.


----------



## Captain Mclain

I would not call him "pumped"  haha 

You..... Te but ofc lots of Ni in there.


----------



## uncertain

Te, and not Si.

I noticed that EFxJ liked to thank me after I guessd Fe for them. :tongue:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

The element iron. (Fe)


----------



## Courtalort

Fi.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ti


----------



## AuroraSwan

Se


----------



## Courtalort

Fe


----------



## Momentz

Se


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ne why not


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

se/fe


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fe


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ni or Ne


----------



## Fleetfoot

Fe


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Ni


----------



## Metalize

Te


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## Courtalort

Ne today.


----------



## uncertain

Fi?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ne


----------



## GoosePeelings

Fe


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Fi, maybe. I can see hints of Se.


----------



## Courtalort

Fi


----------



## an absurd man

Te


----------



## Momentz

Ni


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ne!


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Fi


----------



## an absurd man

Ti


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

Se


----------



## raskoolz

Te


----------



## owlet

Ti?


----------



## uncertain

Se


----------



## ShrekisLove

Fi


----------



## aendern

Ti.


----------



## ShrekisLove

nope

Fe?


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne because of that username.


----------



## ShrekisLove

Ti


----------



## RoseateThorns

Se??


----------



## ShrekisLove

nope

Fe


----------



## 124567

Ne


----------



## ShrekisLove

Ti


----------



## an absurd man

Si


----------



## Max

Ne or Ni.


----------



## raskoolz

Si


----------



## ShrekisLove

Fi


----------



## Golden Rose

Shrek-dom.


----------



## RoseateThorns

Fi


----------



## Momentz

I'm getting a Se/Ni axis vibe for some reason
I want to say either Fi (ISFP) or Ni (INFJ).


----------



## uncertain

Ne


----------



## RoseateThorns

Se?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Te lol


----------



## Superfluous

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## Momentz

Ti


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi omg


----------



## Max

Fe


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi, not much to go on at all, bu that's my guess.


----------



## ShrekisLove

Se because I see tentacles


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Ni


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Si


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

te


----------



## Momentz

Fe


----------



## Bagheera

Ne


----------



## Momentz

Ni


----------



## Courtalort

Ne probz


----------



## Superfluous

Ni 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fe for using the Tapatalk app. Social apps. Fe ;D

Nah, really both your avatar and signature make me think ENFP precisely


----------



## Cesspool

Ni


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Woops, wrong page... 

The crown,the smile, Te.


----------



## uncertain

Fi

I like your avatar.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Thank you!


----------



## Recede

uncertain - Se
StellaG - Fi


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I thougt Se for uncertain too, sorry distracted. 

Ni.


----------



## leigha

Ni


----------



## Recede

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Si. The photo strikes me as something...reminiscent of something else.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Ne


----------



## Ominously

Ni/Se..?


----------



## KingAndrew

Ti


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Niiiiiiiii Nawwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## uncertain

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Niiiiiiiii Nawwwwwwwwww!!!


Lol

I don't know. Ni?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

uncertain said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't know. Ni?


Why would you think Ni? 
for you I'd say Ne


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fe usually but still confused what vibe this current profile would be giving me


----------



## an absurd man

harmonius elephants = Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

ISTP for Leap of Faith. 

Oh wait it's functions right? Se.


----------



## melebula

Ne

EDIT: whoops, Se. New post


----------



## ShrekisLove

Ti for lack of attention


----------



## Momentz

Se/Ne


----------



## ShrekisLove

Ne for having a doubt


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe because of Shrek's natural smile.


----------



## Courtalort

Si maybe?
Reminiscing about a youth spent watching Shrek.

Edit:
I got ninja'd by Ninjaws! 
Ninjaws: Te as always


----------



## uncertain

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Why would you think Ni?
> for you I'd say Ne


Because it seemed like an aha moment, and you were so certain about it.

I was thinking about Fe at first, actually, and some E, because of the loudness of that post.

Why did you think Ne?


----------



## ShrekisLove

Ti cuz of your name 'uncertain'


----------



## Ninjaws

CourtneyJD said:


> Si maybe?
> Reminiscing about a youth spent watching Shrek.
> 
> Edit:
> I got ninja'd by Ninjaws!
> Ninjaws: Te as always


My skills are improving. :th_wink:



*skipme*


----------



## Pressed Flowers

CUTE FLUFFY ANIMAL Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

alittlebear said:


> CUTE FLUFFY ANIMAL Fi


It's a savannah cat, I believe. They look so cute. :3


*skipme*


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ter


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Captain Mclain

SiTe


----------



## Courtalort

That damned quote makes me think Ni every time.


----------



## Captain Mclain

It is from Jung


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Serrr
Tiiiiiiii


----------



## Recede

Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

A sense of longing. Ni perhaps?


----------



## uncertain

Te.



Ninjaws said:


> A sense of longing. Ni perhaps?


Why would that be Ni?


----------



## Conterphobia

Se


----------



## Ninjaws

uncertain said:


> Te.
> 
> Why would that be Ni?


Hell if I know. I'm just pulling shit out of my ass.
It says "based on vibe" after all, and that's the vibe I get, but meh.


*skip me*


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

se


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I'm just gonna say it. Fi. This current profile looks Fi.  (mixed with Si, so INFP)


----------



## Ninjaws

You have a new avatar! It reminds of of Manny from Ice Age, so INFP? (not sure what his type is)

EDIT: Argh I keep forgetting this is only Dom. Function. Fi.


----------



## Recede

Te - looks pretty ENTJ to me.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon

My first thought was Ti, and then I saw your signature...so, cool.


----------



## Recede

Ni


----------



## Vanzell

Si


----------



## Adena

Si


----------



## pivot_turn

Se


----------



## ShrekisLove

Si


----------



## uncertain

Se


----------



## Recede

Fe

EDIT: whoops someone else posted while I was posting. - Se


----------



## walkingpastdeadpretense

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

I get hardly anything off of you at all besides your username. 'dead pretense' implies a dislike of faking it...so...Fi?


----------



## uncertain

I can never guess yours but I have been wanting to do it. So I opened a random page of a book I had with me, started with the first sentence, and just picked the first two letters that could be made into the name of any one function. 

I got Si. ("...ha*s* no pr*i*vate life...")


----------



## raskoolz

Idk man. 




I'm *uncertain* ;D

Fi-Ne?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

se


----------



## Sygma

Fe


----------



## Recede

Ni


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

istj


----------



## Little_Bird

Ni?


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Te


----------



## selena87

Fe


----------



## uncertain

Te


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi


----------



## fuliajulia

Ni - Oh so much INFJ warmth!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

esfp


----------



## Courtalort

Si today.


----------



## Sygma

Ni


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ti-Se


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Cute bouncy cat makes me think Ne. So I'm gonna say Ne. (Plus, fun cat _and_ intimidating dragon? So random! Very Ne.)


----------



## KevinHeaven

You have a sweet and kind energy also your pic I would say Fe maybe haha


----------



## uncertain

Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## selena87

Ni
:laughing:


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Te...


----------



## Coburn

Fe


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te 

We all really just posted at almost the exact time


----------



## SpottedTurtle

@_alittlebear_, Sorry, I was replying to selena87. XD
@_Pilot_ - Si.


----------



## Coburn

@SpottedTurtle

Ni


----------



## To_august

Ti
Ooops.^That was for @_SpottedTurtle_.
@_Pilot_ -> Te


----------



## Adena

Ti


----------



## KevinHeaven

Se


----------



## Coburn

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Si


----------



## Captain Mclain

Te Si Ne something dom


----------



## Pressed Flowers

You and that baby pic. 

I'll give you Ni for once.


----------



## AdInfinitum

Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi?


----------



## Coburn

Ninjaws said:


> Fi?


Se


----------



## Ninjaws

Si


----------



## AdInfinitum

Ninjaws said:


> Si












Te imo


----------



## Ninjaws

NobleRaven said:


> Te imo












Fi because pretty flowers.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Te


----------



## raskoolz

Te


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ne


----------



## Wisteria

Ni?


----------



## Courtalort

Ni


----------



## dracula

Ti


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne


----------



## Quernus

Ni


----------



## Recede

Fi


----------



## Fern

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ni


----------



## Wisteria

Fi


----------



## uncertain

Fe


----------



## raskoolz

Fi


----------



## ruskiix

Avatar looks very Ne.


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## uncertain

Se


----------



## piano

Se


----------



## uncertain

Ne, or Fi


----------



## Quernus

Se


----------



## Adena

Ne


----------



## piano

Fe


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ti


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Ni


----------



## Recede

Ni


----------



## sicksadworlds

Si


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Se


----------



## Bagheera

Te


----------



## ruskiix

Bagheera said:


> Te


Ni


----------



## piano

Se


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Si


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Fi


----------



## TwistedMuses

Ne


----------



## Courtalort

Se


----------



## KevinHeaven

Ke ... I keep posting and then finding out I am two pages behind :/


----------



## piano

Si or Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## Courtalort

Se


----------



## Lunaena

Se.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Fiiiii


----------



## Sygma

Fi


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Ni


----------



## leigha

Fe


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

Weak sauce Dark, come play mafia with us.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Istp


----------



## WarMoose

Fi


----------



## muffinsplanned

Ti


----------



## Lunaena

Ni


----------



## westlose

Black and white picture conveys internal feelings, which leads to Fi over Fe. Fe is more colorful and expressive.
The picture is about a person, hidden in her own deep and dark feelings. Fi dom.
And I will add Ne aux because of the siggy "An invalid alien.".


----------



## Courtalort

Fe-those eyes.


----------



## Serpent

Ti


----------



## Adena

Ne


----------



## Wisteria

Fe


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi[


----------



## Little_Bird

Ni!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni, its proven now. No sense in giving anything else to you.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Your pic just looks so Ne to me.


----------



## Wisteria

Ne/Te


----------



## Conterphobia

themightyfetus said:


> Your pic just looks so Ne to me.


I'm Ti actually. Ti-Se.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Az Dekar said:


> I'm Ti actually. Ti-Se.


Yup. I was just pointing out the avatar itself.


----------



## Conterphobia

themightyfetus said:


> Yup. I was just pointing out the avatar itself.


You're too kind. Thanks.


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Se


----------



## Ninjaws

Te


----------



## Rachel Wood

Fi


----------



## Adena

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Fe.

Everything is so very Fe.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Ne.

Much Ne yes Ne is beautiful yes Ne.


----------



## Sman

all work and no ne makes jack a dull boy


----------



## piano

hahaha Ne just because i have no idea what inspired such a strange post


----------



## Rachel Wood

Ne/Se because of random username


----------



## Recede

Ti


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi


----------



## piano

Ti


----------



## an absurd man

Se because the smurf is not giving one fuck about the future or past


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Te, because Petyr Baelish....(btw, I love Petyr Baelish)


----------



## piano

Te as well


----------



## Adena

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Gosh. Um. Ne for icon?


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fe <3


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## Abraxas

Ni.


----------



## Adena

Cute! Ti


----------



## piscesfish

Se :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## piscesfish

Saw it coming X3

Ti


----------



## an absurd man

Fi


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Te


----------



## AuroraSwan

Still Fe :tongue:


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

Why not. Ni


----------



## piano

Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Si


----------



## Conterphobia

i cant play the piano said:


> Fe


It seems we have a comedian among us.

Someone else do this guy I have no idea what he is.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Daniellekk

Ti


----------



## Ninjaws

Get a picture! >.<

Ni because too lazy to get a picture.


----------



## Conterphobia

Ninjaws said:


> Get a picture! >.<
> 
> Ni because too lazy to get a picture.


Yes, your right.

This new avatar kicks ass btw.

Ni


----------



## piano

Fe?


----------



## Conterphobia

Se


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## Conterphobia

Touche. Ni


----------



## Rachel Wood

Se


----------



## piano

Fi or Ti


----------



## Conterphobia

Ne


----------



## AuroraSwan

Inferior Fe vibes


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

AND WE'RE BACK TO TE VIBE. :kitteh:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ne


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Ni


----------



## Verity

Fe


----------



## Recede

Ni


----------



## an absurd man

Ni or Si


----------



## Sygma

Te


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## bleghc

Si


----------



## Cesspool

Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ti


----------



## bleghc

(I THOUGHT YOU DIED.) Ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> (I THOUGHT YOU DIED.) Ti


You didn't think I could undie?


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You didn't think I could undie?


undie sounds like Undy, which is a sort of spin off of underpant. How did you undie?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

TheEpicPolymath said:


> undie sounds like Undy, which is a sort of spin off of underpant. How did you undie?


I would enjoy a conversation with you sir but my webpage is filled with pictures of a hot air balloon floating about under a fervent sunny day.


----------



## DomNapoleon

INFP:th_wink:


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## bleghc

Te/Ne?


----------



## Ghostsoul

Si (Ignoring the signature)


----------



## Pressed Flowers

It took me a nano portion of a second to think "Fi"


----------



## Chesire Tower

Fe


----------



## Ghostsoul

Ne (Again, ignoring the signature)


----------



## anaraqueen

Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## Wisteria

Te


----------



## GoosePeelings

Fi


----------



## Recede

Si


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Mr. Svante

Se


----------



## AdInfinitum

Te


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi


----------



## anaraqueen

Fe


----------



## kiriosa

Ne


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

Ne


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Fi


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Ni perhaps


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## Recede

Te


----------



## Wisteria

Se


----------



## an absurd man

so Fi it hurts


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne


----------



## RoseateThorns

Ne?


----------



## Fairfay

RoseateMist said:


> Ne?


Hmm...so unsure of yourself with that question mark, as if you're trying to get the approval of others before finishing your phrase.
Fe.


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Te


----------



## bleghc

Isfp


----------



## Courtalort

Ne. 
#totesobz


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

The Te is strong with this one.


----------



## StarFollowed

Ne


----------



## an absurd man

Fi


----------



## Lunaena

That Ti-Fe-look.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe?


----------



## bleghc

Fe


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## an absurd man

Te


----------



## bleghc

Te


----------



## orbit

Fi


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Fi


----------



## an absurd man

Fe


----------



## KevinHeaven

Te


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne


----------



## an absurd man

Fi fo sho


----------



## kiriosa

Ti


----------



## an absurd man

Ne


----------



## KevinHeaven

Te fo sho


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Se


----------



## AlanMonTap

Ti


----------



## Ninjaws

Te

Ninja'd Fe


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Se


----------



## bleghc

Fi/Fe


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ne/Te


----------



## Lunaena

Se


----------



## baby blue me

Fi


----------



## Adena

Ni


----------



## westlose

Obvious Fe.


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## baby blue me

Ni


----------



## Wisteria

Ne


----------



## bleghc

Ni


----------



## RoseateThorns

Fi?


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi/Ne


----------



## bleghc

Se


----------



## Lunaena

Ti


----------



## Ausserirdische

Fi


----------



## Cesspool

anaraqueen said:


> Ni


Your avatar is hot.

For NuclearKiller42 - Ne


----------



## bleghc

Ti.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## bleghc

Ti/Si


----------



## Ninjaws

Ti


----------



## Wisteria

hahah Fi/Ni?


----------



## Ninjaws

jennalee said:


> hahah Fi/Ni?








*skipmeeh*


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

jennalee said:


> hahah Fi/Ni?


Fi


----------



## bleghc

Fi (in a Fi-Si loop?)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ne/Te


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Ti/Ne ?


----------



## bleghc

Ni/Ti


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Te (Scarlet Eyes)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

_Fi_ery


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Te


----------



## Adena

Se


----------



## Courtalort

Ti.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne


----------



## bleghc

Ni


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ne


----------



## StarFollowed

fi


----------



## Adena

Fi


----------



## Barakiel

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Conterphobia

Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## Adena

Te


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fe.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne?


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ninjaws said:


> Ne?


si or te


----------



## JungianTrip

Ne


----------



## Ninjaws

Ni?


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi

Damn, ninja'd

Ni


----------



## KevinHeaven

Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Se


----------



## Fer

Te


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Fer said:


> Te


Se?


----------



## bleghc

Ne


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Pobody's Nerfect said:


> Ne


Ne


----------



## Adena

Se


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fi/Si


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ni


----------



## Conterphobia

Fe


----------



## Courtalort

Fe.


----------



## Glory

Everybody's Si.


----------



## Conterphobia

Genius. 

Si


----------



## Glory

Your mom is Si


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Az Dekar said:


> Genius.
> Si


fe or fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ninjaws said:


> Fe


You're probs I, but your avatar is more Te:grin:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ne.


----------



## bleghc

Te


----------



## Recede

Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ni - Fe - Ti - Se.


----------



## MNiS

Te, easily.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## MNiS

That's not funny. :dry:

Ti is beyond lame to me.


----------



## Ninjaws

MNiS said:


> That's not funny. :dry:
> 
> Ti is beyond lame to me.












Ne to make you happy <3


----------



## MNiS

Ninjaws said:


> * *


Rick was asking for it.



> Ne to make you happy <3


Thanks. Although I'd rather you say what you really think rather than telling me what you think I want to hear/read.


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne because wtf.


----------



## Courtalort

ENFP. 
I really hate giving the listed type, but yours is obvious.

Oop got ninja'd by ninjaws.

ISFP.


----------



## Ninjaws

CourtneyJD said:


> Oop got ninja'd by ninjaws.


It's what I do. erc2:

*skipmeh*


----------



## westlose

^CourtneyJD
Your avatar is very Fi.


----------



## Courtalort

westlose said:


> ^CourtneyJD
> Your avatar is very Fi.


Yours looks like pissed off Ti. xD
I'm amused that you can see the eyebrow line through the hair.


----------



## KevinHeaven

Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Si?


----------



## bleghc

Fi


----------



## Momentz

Ne


----------



## Wisteria

Fi


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

Te

Damn you Ninjaws

Ni


----------



## Wisteria

Se.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fi


----------



## bleghc

Think I already said it but Fi in an extreme dom/aux loop. Overuse of unhealthy Si.


----------



## MNiS

Se or possibly Fe. No way you're Ne.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Te


----------



## MNiS

Good guess but I'm not.

Judging from your avatar, Te or possibly Pi.


----------



## bleghc

@MNiS !!! Really? That's the first I've heard from someone. Why, may I ask? (The vibe might just be my inner 3 coming off incorrectly, haha.) You don't have to bother giving a response but yeah, just somewhat curious on where you got the nonexistent Ne from.

And Ni.


----------



## bleghc

Te


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Fi.


te


----------



## Momentz

Se or Fe


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

oracular.ostrich said:


> Se or Fe


fi or fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Se


----------



## AlanMonTap

Ni


----------



## Recede

Te


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Silveresque said:


> Te


fi


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ti (unhealthy ESFJ)


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Ti (unhealthy ESFJ)


Does unhealthy ESFJ mean I'm trying to act like the shadow type? ne or fi


----------



## Alette

Ni or Te


----------



## Courtalort

Fe.


----------



## Cesspool

Se


----------



## Ninjaws

Ti


----------



## Christian Exodia

Fi


----------



## dracula

Oops, too late. Fi?


----------



## Sygma

Ne


----------



## Recede

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ni + Ti.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Te


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Xxxx.


----------



## Conterphobia

Se. I see no contradiction.


----------



## Sygma

Se


----------



## bleghc

Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ni or Fi


----------



## Recede

Ni


----------



## bleghc

Ni


----------



## Sygma

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Fi


Completely unrelated but I absolutely love your nick


----------



## tabbyshecat

I don't know why, but I'm thinking Ne.


----------



## Ninjaws

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Ninjaws I think I've passed judgment on you enough times already. :tongue:
@tabbyshecat Fe


----------



## Ninjaws

Dark and Derisive said:


> @Ninjaws I think I've passed judgment on you enough times already. :tongue:
> @tabbyshecat Fe


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Ninjaws Ni + Fi


----------



## Ninjaws

Dark and Derisive said:


> @Ninjaws Ni + Fi


----------



## boogiestomp

Te


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

anony231 said:


> Does unhealthy ESFJ mean I'm trying to act like the shadow type? ne or fi


It just means you're a psycho ESFJ, i. e. Joffrey.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Fi

boogiestomp = Ti


----------



## Sinister

Ne


----------



## Convex

I interpreted your avatar completely wrong. I thought it was a photograph that was taken on the entrance of a cave looking outwards, showing contoured lines of edited [brightening, and/or silhouette] mountains; anyways, most likely an internalized function, and now that I see the actual image now, a feeling function as well.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ti


----------



## Sinister

Ne


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Fe


----------



## Courtalort

Ne


----------



## NurseCat

Ne


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Se.


----------



## westlose

Lol, Ti


----------



## InsertCreativeNameHere

Fi


----------



## Recede

Si


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ti


----------



## Recede

Ne


----------



## Courtalort

Si. 
In my head, that cat is looking over the gray day in the city and is reminiscing about old times.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Se


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## StarFollowed

Ti


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## Courtalort

Ok fine. Ni. xD


----------



## Recede

Se


----------



## Jenko

Si, contemplating


----------



## Wisteria

Fi


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Fi


----------



## KevinHeaven

Fi


----------



## shameless

Si


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Tetsuo Shima said:


> anony231 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does unhealthy ESFJ mean I'm trying to act like the shadow type? ne or fi
> 
> 
> 
> It just means you're a psycho ESFJ, i. e. Joffrey.
Click to expand...

Isn't Joffrey the psycho ESFP and Cersei the psycho ESFJ?


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Cinnamon83 said:


> Si


fi


----------



## KevinHeaven

Se!


----------



## StarFollowed

Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ne.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Se


----------



## Courtalort

Si/Fe


----------



## StarFollowed

Ne! :kitteh:


----------



## boogiestomp

Fi


----------



## StarFollowed

Ti


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi makes sense but I would've had a much harder time trying to figure it without your type written above your avatar.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> Fi makes sense but I would've had a much harder time trying to figure it without your type written above your avatar.


se


----------



## StarFollowed

Ne


----------



## bleghc

Fi/Si dom


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti + Ni


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Te/Ni


----------



## Courtalort

Ti


----------



## Momentz

Ne-Ti


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Definitely a creature of the Ni/Te.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi-Ne (got ninja'd, but still my guess for both my predecessors)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ne/Ti


----------



## TimeWillTell

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Ne/Ti


I find strange similarities between your avatar and @oracular.ostrich's one.


----------



## Momentz

WikiRevolution said:


> I find strange similarities between your avatar and @oracular.ostrich's one.


Kudos, I thought the same. 
The type you listed fits, so Ne and Ti.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ni and Fi. You're like one of those type 4 INTJs who uses more Fi than Te.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ni + Ti.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Wants to Fi/Te.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ne + Ti.


----------



## Momentz

Te


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Ni. The avatar helps with this.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Te.


----------



## WhyShouldEye

The avatar gives the impression of Se and Fi for some reason, though Fi would be lower in the stack. As far as the signature goes, it's contemplative, but it is based on a song outro. Again, despite the contemplative nature, I'd go with Se.

So, overall, dom function would be Se.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ti or possibly Ni but not both.


----------



## Momentz

Fi


----------



## Bel Esprit

Ne


----------



## Courtalort

Ne.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

NeFi


----------



## Momentz

Ni


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

oracular.ostrich said:


> Ni


fi


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fe/Ti (himedere)


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Fe/Ti (himedere)


ixfp btw himedere stereotype would most likely correlate w/esfj


----------



## Courtalort

Fe/Ti and Ne/Si axis.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Fe


----------



## WhyShouldEye

@AlanMonTap

Te, though Ni also makes sense. For some reason it's easy to distinguish between Te/Fi avatars/signatures and Ti/Fe avatars/signatures. I say Ni because there's a certain mystery behind the cold rationality of your avatar. But, I did say behind, so the overall vibe is still *Te*.


----------



## Recede

Ti?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Te


----------



## electricky

Either Fi or Si.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Te


----------



## Aulredigon

Fi


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Kremy said:


> Fi


ni


----------



## Apple Pine

Based on nothing?

Avatar - seems like a combination of Ne+Fi, so Ne, as it's random and not funny


----------



## MNiS

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> No... XD Yours - esfp


There's nothing wrong with being an ESFP you know. 

Plus I'm pretty dang sure you are one. :smile:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

MNiS said:


> There's nothing wrong with being an ESFP you know.
> 
> Plus I'm pretty dang sure you are one. :smile:


I'm an ENFJ. 

I know this girl who is an ESFP irl


----------



## MNiS

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I'm an ENFJ.
> 
> I know this girl who is an ESFP irl


Okok fine, ENFJ.

Is your ESFP friend irl as bonnkers as you are? :tongue:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

MNiS said:


> Okok fine, ENFJ.
> 
> Is your ESFP friend irl as bonnkers as you are? :tongue:


A bit XD


----------



## MNiS

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> A bit XD


I find that somewhat difficult to believe but okay. XD

Se-Fe/Fi/Ni. ENSFPJ :smile:


----------



## Grandalf

ne


----------



## bleghc

Te/Ni? xNTJ


----------



## fuliajulia

Ne (so insanely Ne)


----------



## Grandalf

se?


----------



## Courtalort

Ti


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fe probably.


----------



## Grandalf

Ne-Ti for wiki


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Ninjaws

Te


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

te


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ni


----------



## MNiS

Totally Fi.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ser.


----------



## MNiS

Se-Fi x 1,000,000,000

I might be ESFP but you're a much more clear example of one than I am, IMO. Also, I must reiterate that ESFP are _awesome_. I really hate the typism that exists in a lot of MBTI communities.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

MNiS said:


> Se-Fi x 1,000,000,000
> 
> I might be ESFP but you're a much more clear example of one than I am, IMO. Also, I must reiterate that ESFP are _awesome_. I really hate the typism that exists in a lot of MBTI communities.


I'd love to be an ESFP but it's because the reason I arrived at ENFJ is because most people around me IRL that know MBTI type me as that due to functions  But yeah, I do know a few ESFPs (care to meet them? )


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fe


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Ser


----------



## Courtalort

Se


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Si/Fe


----------



## MNiS

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I'd love to be an ESFP but it's because the reason I arrived at ENFJ is because most people around me IRL that know MBTI type me as that due to functions  But yeah, I do know a few ESFPs (care to meet them? )


If they're anything like you, then more than one is too much for me to handle. XD I appreciate the offer though, thanks.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

MNiS said:


> If they're anything like you, then more than one is too much for me to handle. XD I appreciate the offer though, thanks.


That's fine!


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> That's fine!


my initial typing was enfj but enfp and esfp also seem possible, but enfj because fe + se


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Se.


----------



## desecrationsmile

What do you mean by ''vibe'' ? Where do we get the vibe from? The person above me has their type listed there lol but Fi/Ne of course.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

desecrationsmile said:


> What do you mean by ''vibe'' ? Where do we get the vibe from? The person above me has their type listed there lol but Fi/Ne of course.


fi


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ne


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

slowcoffee said:


> Ne


fi + ne


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fe


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ni


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Dark and Derisive said:


> Ni


intj because baelish lol (ni)


----------



## Courtalort

Ne. Can't really tell the aux/tert.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

CourtneyJD said:


> Ne. Can't really tell the aux/tert.


Ne


----------



## bleghc

Ni, possibly Ti


----------



## Aulredigon

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## bleghc

Ne, but would guess ENFP instead of ENTP


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Ne


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ni


----------



## Aulredigon

Ne


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ne

I could see you as any kind of xNxP, but if you're a INxP, you often use your Ne more than your dominant function.


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Fi, except for the avatar.


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni-Te both very strong


----------



## Apple Pine

Pe


----------



## Ausserirdische

That avatar seems like an xNTJ to me.
Therefore either Ni or Te.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ti


----------



## WorldPeace

Holy Fi, Batman.


----------



## Courtalort

I hate being so predictable...but...Fi.


----------



## Miss Prince

Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

Si


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ne/Ti

The guy in your avatar is the textbook example of an ENTP.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi-Ne, projects emotions onto machines


----------



## Miss Prince

Hate to repeat myself but, Fi.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fe


----------



## Aulredigon

Si-ish


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni


----------



## Miss Prince

Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Te-Ni bait for sure


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Se


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ti/Se or Ti/Si


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Ni


----------



## fuliajulia

Ti


----------



## Courtalort

Ti


----------



## Wisteria

Fi/Si


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi Se


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fi/Ni (jennalee)

Ne/Ti (WikiRevolution)


----------



## TimeWillTell

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Fi/Ni (jennalee)
> 
> Ne/Ti (WikiRevolution)


Actually Ni made more sense  Ty!

Fi-Ne


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You don't use Ni. You're an ENTP.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Si


----------



## TimeWillTell

SpectrumOfThought said:


> Si


LMAO That avatar!
INTP buddy ! <3


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Enfp.


----------



## Aulredigon

Te? Se? More on Te


----------



## Courtalort

Se


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Te


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni


----------



## TimeWillTell

Te  Love the avatart


----------



## Conterphobia

I can see Te. You seem to structure things eternally, yeah. [Edit] Ninja'd

I'm sticking with Fe for wiki.


----------



## TimeWillTell

I see an inferior Ne


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Dominant Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

DominanTi


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne/Se


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

NiFe


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Fi


----------



## Helios

Si


----------



## Deus Absconditus

NiFe/FeNi


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Te


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni


----------



## TimeWillTell

I don't know, but we can talk about my karaoke skills if you want to improve your typing skills


----------



## Conterphobia

WikiRevolution said:


> I don't know, but we can talk about my karaoke skills if you want to improve your typing skills


Yup I have terrible typing XP


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne/Te


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni-Fe


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne + Ti


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ni


----------



## TimeWillTell

Probably Ni like in INTJ


----------



## Aulredigon

Te/Ni

Edit: Damit Wiki, you took my spotlight


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Maybe Ti as in INTP as in NT as in Rational as in the Temperament created by David K., David K. as in the old person who I think died but stole his work from real legends like Carl Jung.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ti


----------



## Arcane

Definitely Ne.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Nailed iT


----------



## lady_mojave

Ne. I'll go with the consensus. ^-^


----------



## jayoung81

Fe


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Te


----------



## Courtalort

Hmmm...Ji of some sort. Fi or Ti.


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti-Ne

Ne-Ti


----------



## Socratic1

Fe


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Courtalort

Ugh fine Ni.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Ne.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Mag*Ni*fuck!


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne


----------



## Sardonyx

^ Ni (or Si)


----------



## TimeWillTell

Si


----------



## Courtalort

Ne.
because none of your stuff as a theme to it. It's a fun smattering of randomness.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ji as in JedI


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne


----------



## Ghostsoul

Ni.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Ni


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni


----------



## Noise

Ne


----------



## bleghc

Fi bc cute light pastel-y avatar ^^


----------



## Sardonyx

Se!


----------



## Aulredigon

Se!


----------



## Recede

Ti

(oops, ninja'd....Se)


----------



## Chompy

Fi.


----------



## Wisteria

Fe?


----------



## Deus Absconditus

NiFe


----------



## Chompy

Ni


----------



## TimeWillTell

Si-Fe


----------



## Ghostsoul

Se


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## fuliajulia

Is it a bird? Is it a Plane? Nope, it's the cool as a cucumber Ti superhero.


----------



## Wisteria

Fi, maybe


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ni


----------



## SubstanceD

Your avatar only _kinda_ looks like him!


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ne


----------



## StarFollowed

Ni


----------



## Courtalort

Fi.


----------



## StarFollowed

Ne :kitteh:


----------



## Glory

Si lol


----------



## Deus Absconditus

FiNe


----------



## Recede

NeTi


----------



## Fluctuate

NiTe


----------



## TimeWillTell

Se-Fi : your secret is safe with me


----------



## StarFollowed

Ne-Ti


----------



## RK LK

Si


----------



## Adena

Si


----------



## Aulredigon

Fe. because of avatar.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Ti


----------



## Helios

Fi. God damn.


----------



## Adena

Ni/Fe


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ne Love Declaration + need to touch it 

so Ne tertiary 

Fe-Si-Ne-Ti ESFJ

(I cheated ofc)


----------



## Fluctuate

_just_ Ne, for some reason


----------



## AlanMonTap

Fe.


----------



## Inveniet

Si


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## Wisteria

Ni and Fi?


----------



## StarFollowed

IXFP. Leaning toward S. Possibly.


----------



## Aulredigon

nice dom. hi gorgeous isfp! si


----------



## Adena

Se


----------



## Barakiel

Gray Romantic said:


> Se


Te


----------



## fuliajulia

Te-Ni, but Se's getting ready to come out and play


----------



## an absurd man

Se


----------



## Momentz

Te


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

So much Te it hurts


----------



## Courtalort

Ni that is physically pained by Te. xD


----------



## TimeWillTell

Exquisitely Not Trolling People


----------



## Tsubaki

You actually look like a Se-dom to me ^^


----------



## an absurd man

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## an absurd man

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## Tsubaki

Ni


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## Courtalort

Ne


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ne


----------



## an absurd man

Ne


----------



## Quernus

I get a fun one! Vibe I get... Something Ji.

Ti or Fi. One of those.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi ne?


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ti


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## Courtalort

ooo new avatar. 

Dreamy Ni quality to it now.


----------



## Chompy

Fe


----------



## Wisteria

Fi


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ni fe


----------



## Conterphobia

Ji


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Se


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## The_Wanderer

Ni


----------



## Chompy

Se?


----------



## justroaming

Ni


----------



## Conterphobia

Fe


----------



## bleghc

Se


----------



## blood roots

Ne


----------



## The Doctor

Si


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ti


----------



## The Doctor

Te


----------



## bleghc

If I hadn't know your type prior to this, Fi ^^


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## Force Majeure

Si


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Fi


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ni


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni


----------



## Simpson17866

Ne


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ti


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Se or Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

Dark and Derisive said:


> Se or Ne


Not the first time said I lead with Pe. Nice.

Skip me.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ni


----------



## AnnaElisea

Ti


----------



## Chompy

Err... Fi?


----------



## bleghc

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ni.


----------



## Simpson17866

Si


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Te


----------



## 124567

Ne?


----------



## bleghc

Ni


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi


----------



## GoosePeelings

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## lady_mojave

Ti


----------



## Energumen

Ti


----------



## AuroraSwan

@Energumen Fi-Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Te.


----------



## Conterphobia

Se


----------



## bleghc

Ni


----------



## Wisteria

Fi

my avatar always reminds me of Si tbh...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ti as fuck.


----------



## 124567

^ lol
Si?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi


----------



## Energumen

Fi


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi


----------



## Courtalort

Si


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fe.


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Te + Fi.


----------



## Sinister

Se


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Te.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Te


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Si/Te. You seem very self-assured.


----------



## The Doctor

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti to a Tee


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## AuroraSwan

TeNi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi + Se. I just realized how that sounds like feces after I wrote that lel.


----------



## Conterphobia

Se-Fi


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Fi. The quote in your avatar says it all.


----------



## kxsmic

Ti? (Just judging from the Ben Franklin quote. Nice quote, by the way.)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne + Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti + Fe.


----------



## Finny

Te


----------



## Ausserirdische

Te-Si


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi


----------



## Finny

Ni


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Te


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Ti-Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fe.


----------



## Sygma

Te


----------



## overlordofpizza

Fi


----------



## fuliajulia

Ti


----------



## BigApplePi

Ni


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Ti


----------



## Conterphobia

Ne-Si


----------



## Ausserirdische

​Fi


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## Recede

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Te


----------



## Sygma

Ni


----------



## Ghostsoul

Fe


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Fi


----------



## Glory

Ti


----------



## AnnaElisea

Si


----------



## Conterphobia

Si


----------



## Disturbia

TheQuickOne said:


> Si


Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fe.


----------



## Disturbia

Te.


----------



## Tsubaki

Ni


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Te + Se


----------



## overlordofpizza

Se


----------



## Disturbia

Pizza


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Te


----------



## LayBackNostalgia

Fi


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

Si.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ji


----------



## Conterphobia

Pi


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Ni or Se


----------



## Ghostsoul

Ti


----------



## Sygma

fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ni


----------



## Energumen

Ne


----------



## Courtalort

Ni


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Swelly

Ne


----------



## owlet

Ne or Se


----------



## WhoIsJake

Fe


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni :dry:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne, IMPOSTOR! :tongue:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Dark and Derisive said:


> Ne, IMPOSTOR! :tongue:


:shocked:










Strong Fi there :dry: 

<_<


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## Conterphobia

Se-Fi


----------



## overlordofpizza

Se


----------



## Friendly Creature

Based off pizza... I'ma go with Si, even though I know that's completely wrong and will bring shame upon me.

*EDIT:* I'll just make the possibly radical assumption that you have an eating disorder and blame it on your Fi, cause Fi's are always depressed and binging on pizza is what they do to cope.


----------



## fuliajulia

Si


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi + Se.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni-Te again.


----------



## overlordofpizza

Fi.





Mukinabaht said:


> Based off pizza... I'ma go with Si, even though I know that's completely wrong and will bring shame upon me.
> 
> *EDIT:* I'll just make the possibly radical assumption that you have an eating disorder and blame it on your Fi, cause Fi's are always depressed and binging on pizza is what they do to cope.


Well, I do have an eating disorder, but I don't have Fi.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Te + Ti.


----------



## Cmart

Se ^


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## TimeWillTell

esTj


----------



## Disturbia

Ni


----------



## vforverification

BAH! wish I hadn't looked at your type, cause I would have said Te even without knowing you're an ENTJ


----------



## TimeWillTell

I was hesitant between Ti & Ni, and I opted for Ni. *Facepalm*


----------



## The_Wanderer

Ne


----------



## vforverification

Haha Se


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ti


----------



## VoodooDolls

fe


----------



## Grandalf

ni


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## memelover

Ni


----------



## Energumen

Se


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## Retsu

Ti


----------



## the401

there is no vibe, if anything you are judging by profile pictures and their signature


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Se


----------



## Energumen

Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

the401 said:


> there is no vibe, if anything you are judging by profile pictures and their signature


Which constitutes the majority of a vibe on an online forum...
@Energumen I maintain the Ne judgment earlier.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Don't forget typing style!!!!! heeoaoehaoeoeoo!

INTx.


----------



## s2theizay

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Thanks for not pointing out that I failed in my last post to pick a Dom.

Ni + Fe.


----------



## AlanMonTap

Te.


----------



## ponyjoyride

Ti

That avatar is exactly how I picture every INTP in my head.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Fi - your pic makes me instantly think of an ISFP friend of mine.


----------



## vforverification

Fi- also cause your pic made me instantly think of an isfp friend of mine!


----------



## VoodooDolls

Si


----------



## Energumen

Ni


----------



## Conterphobia

Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Se


----------



## Fer

Te


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi


----------



## Retsu

Ne


----------



## pivot_turn

Si


----------



## Danse Macabre

Fi


----------



## Buttahfly

Ne


----------



## Disturbia

Fi


----------



## an absurd man

Fe


----------



## Ausserirdische

Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi


----------



## Cathrine

Si, for some reason. Though I haven't learned enough yet.


----------



## overlordofpizza

Se


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Te


----------



## an absurd man

Ne


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@an absurd man
I think I might get a migraine just looking at that avatar!

Ne.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> .......^_^.......
> ..^_^ Fi ^_^..
> ^_^ ^_^ ^_^


.......:dry:.......
..:dry: Ni :dry:..
:dry: :dry: :dry:


----------



## Chronicles

WikiRevolution said:


> .......:dry:.......
> ..:dry: Ni :dry:..
> :dry: :dry: :dry:


Ti (without looking at personality type) Cute penguin you've got there in the signature thing ^_^


----------



## Courtalort

Si and Fi-based predominately on the quote in the siggy and the nostalgic nature of your avatar. :kitteh:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Definite Ne.


----------



## Maiko_Hima

Fi Angst all day everyday.
(-from the sig, pictures, and the other impression thread).


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Ti


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Maiko_Hima Hehe. I get that vibe that only comes from Ni-Fe.

Will be checking your profile after this to confirm.


----------



## Retsu

Ni


----------



## Vishy

WikiRevolution said:


> Twisting things?
> Ni-Te Sarcasm?


Ti obsevation?
Nope,just my Ni I guess. I think you're fun dom though.


Retsu,I think is Fi dom


----------



## Courtalort

Fe.


----------



## Conterphobia

CourtneyJD said:


> Fe.


The knights who say Ne.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ji/Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ni + Ti.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

se+si+te+fe


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Retsu

Te


----------



## AuroraSwan

Te


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti + Fe.


----------



## keystrokes

Te


----------



## Blue Soul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Hey the joke is you're supposed to be a logician, realizing that those are all the possible choices you say "true" as in you could be any of those. I took that from a related joke.


I only saw possibilities and indecision in that answer. You can't be possibly be dominant in all of them at once though. ^^


----------



## Ausserirdische

Ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Blue Soul said:


> I only saw possibilities and indecision in that answer. You can't be possibly be dominant in all of them at once though. ^^


Ah, but that is the key. The word "or".
It could be true that I am Ti but all others be false but using the word "or" the entire statement is true. 
I am either Right or wrong.
As opposed to:
I am right and wrong.
Though it would have helped to type either. 
This is geometry class, you know.


----------



## Blue Soul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ah, but that is the key. The word "or".
> It could be true that I am Ti but all others be false but using the word "or" the entire statement is true.
> I am either Right or wrong.
> As opposed to:
> I am right and wrong.
> Though it would have helped to type either.
> This is geometry class, you know.


I know your statement was and is true, but as an approximation to the true dominant function of the person you responded to it sucked. Funny nonetheless.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ah, but that is the key. The word "or".
> It could be true that I am Ti but all others be false but using the word "or" the entire statement is true.
> I am either Right or wrong.
> As opposed to:
> I am right and wrong.
> Though it would have helped to type either.
> This is geometry class, you know.


Have you taken any logic? 'Or' implies 'and'. If I am holding a pen and a ruler, you could say that I holding a pen or you can say that I am holding a ruler, but I am still holding both. In this sense, your statement is not logically coherent, given the thread's purpose is to find a function (singular).

This also means that when restaurants say that you can have Special 1 half price or Special 2 half price, they are actually saying you can also have both, though I doubt arguing that you are correct will make a difference in their reluctance to concede.


----------



## Versatility

Ti?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

That tentative nature is so timid. Step up, man!

Ne.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Blue Soul said:


> I know your statement was and is true, but as an approximation to the true dominant function of the person you responded to it sucked. Funny nonetheless.


You nEvA StateD YaR OpInIoN on this Person's Dom iirc


----------



## Blue Soul

WikiRevolution said:


> You nEvA StateD YaR OpInIoN on this Person's Dom iirc


I said "Ne. ". You can get one too. 

Ne.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Have you taken any logic? 'Or' implies 'and'. If I holding a pen and a ruler, you could say that I holding a pen or a ruler, but I am still holding both. In this sense, your statement is not logically coherent, given the thread's purpose is to find a function (singular).


If you are holding a pen and a ruler it is true that you are holding a pen or a ruler.
But if you are holding a pen or a ruler how does it imply that you are holding both?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If you are holding a pen and a ruler it is true that you are holding a pen or a ruler.
> But if you are holding a pen or a ruler how does it imply that you are holding both?


Go study some elementary logic. You'll quickly learn that (or and) is implicit in (or). We just find it redundant so don't write it. If you're either holding a ruler or you're holding a ruler but not both, then you should specify so.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> If you are holding a pen and a ruler it is true that you are holding a pen or a ruler.
> But if you are holding a pen or a ruler how does it imply that you are holding both?


In a couple of languages it's possible though 

In French "or" can be inclusive 'and/or' exclusive. This is why you can often find the 'and/or'.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Go study some elementary logic. You'll quickly learn that (or and) is implicit in (or). We just find it redundant so don't write it. If you're either holding a ruler or you're holding a ruler but not both, then you should specify so.


Nah, that's not the best answer mah Fwend Opposite 

It's about defining the quality of inclusion/exclusion of the 'Or'. It's language related...

His logic was sound if you consider or as exclusive...


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Go study some elementary logic. You'll quickly learn that (or and) is implicit in (or). We just find it redundant so don't write it. If you're either holding a ruler or you're holding a ruler but not both, then you should specify so.


But you have a point in that 'logical or' in programming is inclusive  It's just that people won't start counting from 0 and thinking that or is inclusive


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Well, not just in programming. This logic has been used in philosophy for centuries.

In (AvB) we actually mean (AvB)v(A&B), (v(A&B)) is implied because it's just repeating yourself.



WikiRevolution said:


> But you have a point in that 'logical or' in programming is inclusive  It's just that people won't start counting from 0 and thinking that or is inclusive


I was just making fun of Yoda. Really, I see no reason why just writing 'or' isn't sufficient in every day language.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Well, not just in programming. This logic has been used in philosophy for centuries.
> 
> In (AvB) we actually mean (AvB)v(A&B), (v(A&B)) is implied because it's just repeating yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just making fun of Yoda. Really, I see no reason why just writing 'or' isn't sufficient in every day language.


Oh, so I hopped in a cool debate with 2 introverts! Go WILD!!!! <3


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WikiRevolution said:


> In a couple of languages it's possible though
> 
> In French "or" can be inclusive 'and/or' exclusive. This is why you can often find the 'and/or'.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exclusive_or
Here it is, something no one cares about.
More importantly, we need to use our animal instincts to make decisions.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exclusive_or
> Here it is, something no one cares about.
> More importantly, we need to use our animal instincts to make decisions.


No, it's cool I heard, if you like minecraft  roud:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hmmmm Ne


----------



## Versatility

Se. No cheating with my signature >______>


Damn I'm trash at this.

I saw your type after I posted this and now I'm editing it to tell you how shit I am. Lel.


----------



## orbit

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Fi as fuck.


Is it the angry face?

But the avatar+name+signature impresses Ne.


----------



## Retsu

Upset Se


----------



## an absurd man

Impatient Te


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## watcherofthestars

Ti.


----------



## Retsu

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Concerned about others' happiness?

So Fe.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Te as fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Bruh is *Fe*eing all over the place.


----------



## Retsu

Bitchin

Ti

EDIT:
BBB ninja'd meeee 

Te fo yo.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Se


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Se


Ti or Ni


----------



## Retsu

Ne


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Retsu said:


> Ne


te


----------



## an absurd man

Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti.
@Grandmaster Yoda, I was totes serious about you doing a crowd fund for you to do an official MBTI test. We could totes get something going with a little work. Would you be interested in that?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hellomynameiscrazy said:


> Ti.
> @Grandmaster Yoda, I was totes serious about you doing a crowd fund for you to do an official MBTI test. We could totes get something going with a little work. Would you be interested in that?


I'm underage and I have social difficulties therefore I will meet no "specialist".


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ti, Yoda is.



Hellomynameiscrazy said:


> Ti.
> @Grandmaster Yoda, I was *totes* serious about you doing a crowd fund for you to do an official MBTI test. We could *totes* get something going with a little work. Would you be interested in that?


Please excuse me while I go rinse my eyes out.



... Does anybody have any bleach?


----------



## fuliajulia

Ni


----------



## an absurd man

Te due to that look of disparagement


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni



Occams Chainsaw said:


> Ti, Yoda is.
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me while I go rinse my eyes out.
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does anybody have any bleach?


You really know how to make someone feel appreciated. Hats off to you.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi :wink:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ne


Hellomynameiscrazy said:


> You really know how to make someone feel appreciated. Hats off to you.


I have a spare 3 minutes, if you like obnoxious guys.


----------



## Conterphobia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I have a spare 3 minutes, if you like obnoxious guys.


Ni

Not really what I was thinking. I'm in a relationship... with a woman, fwiw.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hellomynameiscrazy said:


> Ni
> 
> Not really what I was thinking. I'm in a relationship... with a woman, *fwiw*.


Nothing. That was worth absolutely nothing. It could mean you're bisexual, your culture apposes homosexuality, anything... You could hate women.

Something annoying like Fi, fwiw.


----------



## Conterphobia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Nothing. That was worth absolutely nothing. It could mean you're bisexual, your culture apposes homosexuality, anything... You could hate women.
> 
> Something annoying like Fi, fwiw.


My, my, my, someone's life must have woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.... or is hungry. Why don't you eat a snickers, you might feel better. Ask yourself if you think what you are doing is really necessary.


----------



## uncertain

Fi


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You I see Ne, Fi, Te, Si - so ENFP, I guess.


Hellomynameiscrazy said:


> Ask yourself if you think what you are doing is really necessary.


Totes.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Nightmarish


----------



## uncertain

Lol, Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## December Flower

Ti


----------



## TimeWillTell

Compliant with self typing  GG <3


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Se/Ne


----------



## Adena

Ni


----------



## Retsu

Fe


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Te, again.

@Retsu and @Gray Romantic Have a very similar vibe. Sassy.

Maybe it's something to do with being ESJ types.


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Te, again.
> 
> @_Retsu_ and @_Gray Romantic_ Have a very similar vibe.
> 
> Maybe it's something to do with being ESJ types.


And the Frasier avatars


----------



## AuroraSwan

Te


----------



## TimeWillTell

Big 5 

Kinda redundant in its description isn't it? >:-[


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> Big 5
> 
> Kinda redundant in its description isn't it? >:-[


Lol aren't most ENTP's scuei and emotionally stable?


----------



## TimeWillTell

hypoglycemia said:


> Lol aren't most ENTP's scuei and emotionally stable?







:changingmymindquickly: <3


----------



## Retsu

Ne


----------



## Recede

Te


----------



## AuroraSwan

INxP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

themightyfetus said:


> INxP


That explicitly leaves the Dom function out, nice try but we aren't fooled.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That explicitly leaves the Dom function out, nice try but we aren't fooled.


Oops, that was the wrong thread... Ti for both of you.


----------



## TimeWillTell

hypoglycemia said:


> Lol aren't most ENTP's scuei and emotionally stable?


The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

Extroversion results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

Orderliness results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

Emotional Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.

Accommodation results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.

Inquisitiveness results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.

Your Global5/SLOAN type is SCUAI
Your Primary type is Inquisitive
(the hyperlinks above contain more thorough descriptions including preferred/dispreferred careers)

Extroversion	||||||||||||||||||	72%
Orderliness	||||||	24%
Emotional Stability	||||||||||||||||	66%
Accommodation	||||||||||||	50%
Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||||||||||	84%

Global 5: sloan SCUAI; sloan+ ScUx|I|; primary Inquisitive; S(72%)C(66%)U(76%)X(50%)I(84%)
Bunch of BS


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WikiRevolution said:


> The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:
> 
> Extroversion results were high which suggests you are overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense too often of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.
> 
> Orderliness results were low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.
> 
> Emotional Stability results were moderately high which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
> 
> Accommodation results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.
> 
> Inquisitiveness results were very high which suggests you are extremely intellectual, curious, imaginative but possibly not very practical.
> 
> Your Global5/SLOAN type is SCUAI
> Your Primary type is Inquisitive
> (the hyperlinks above contain more thorough descriptions including preferred/dispreferred careers)
> 
> Extroversion	||||||||||||||||||	72%
> Orderliness	||||||	24%
> Emotional Stability	||||||||||||||||	66%
> Accommodation	||||||||||||	50%
> Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||||||||||	84%
> 
> 
> Bunch of BS


Big Five test I did was just an MBTI test with added question about anxiety. Also Big Five has coherent language. On the other hand it explains nothing and is useless just like MBTI. So they are the same.


----------



## JamUsagi

I'm getting a Ti vibe.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@JamUsagi Likewise, a Ti vibe for you as well.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

What did I say last time? I don't remember. It was good though. This time I'm saying Ni.


----------



## 124567

Ni.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Pi + Fe


----------



## 124567

What's 'Pi' supposed to mean..+ Fe?

Ti for you.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

SomeLady said:


> What's 'Pi' supposed to mean..+ Fe?
> 
> Ti for you.


Introverted Perception function, namely Si or Ni. 

@BenevolentBitterBleeding Te again


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ire said:


> Introverted Perception function, namely Si or Ni.
> 
> @BenevolentBitterBleeding Te again


Repetitive Si


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ti


----------



## bleghc

Ni?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ni. INFJ Type 6.

Hella is an Ne.


----------



## Retsu

Meh. Still Ni.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Retsu said:


> Meh. Still Ni.


Yet an ENTJ vibe which would mean Te. What gives, Te-dom?


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Yet an ENTJ vibe which would mean Te. What gives, Te-dom?


I am just going off what the vibes tell me, man. They ebb and flow.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Retsu said:


> I am just going off what the vibes tell me, man. They ebb and flow.


God damn hippies.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Estj language


----------



## Retsu

Occams Chainsaw said:


> God damn hippies.


Right answer. You have graduated to Te-dom. :'3


----------



## Conterphobia

Fe


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi


----------



## Tsubaki

Se


----------



## TimeWillTell

Xy <3


----------



## Tsubaki

WikiRevolution said:


> Xy <3


Hm... There has to be a way to interpret that... Xy could stand for the 23th pair of chromosoms. Only a male has one x and one y chromosom, so the male gender has to have some significance here. According to statistics, most men are thinking-types, so he's probably refering to a thinking function. He also wrote a heart, which could indicate like... the inside. The core of our body. So he's probably guessing Ti, which is wrong but pretty close ^^

And that comment made you look a bit more Ne to me, but still more like Se.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Lmao.

Te + Ni.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Te


----------



## an absurd man

Ti hmm


----------



## Courtalort

Such Ne.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Many Nes were seem this day.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Occams Chainsaw Shall we have ourselves a NiSe little FiTe?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FiNe


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Occams Chainsaw But, alas, there is no SiTe FiNe enough in this world to host a fight of such epic proportions...


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

NiTe club


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Occams Chainsaw And all the introverted NFs shall gather around us and watch the NiFe FiTe bound to happen.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Ne


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Hello fellow member of the master-race. Good day to you.

Ni.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Hey folks, watch dat! A failed comedian <3

Ni :dry:


----------



## Courtalort

Ne (but NeFi-MOHOAHAHAH)


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ne-Ti ^^


----------



## bleghc

Ne for the obvious, but could alternatively see Fe.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Definitely an Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni .


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

WikiRevolution said:


> Ni .


You seem to be amused by the guns pointed your way.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ire said:


> You seem to be amused by the guns pointed your way.
> 
> View attachment 376410
> View attachment 376418


But isn't it obvious that it's because I anticipated the trajectory of the bullets and adapted my position to it? :dry:


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Fi


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Ne


----------



## bleghc

Ni/Te


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fe + Si.


----------



## TapudiPie

Si


----------



## starvingautist

Ne


----------



## Plumedoux

Kind of Fi vibe on the bad mood, If I refer to your avatar.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

I'd agree with Fi for your dom function. Fight for the underdog and all that jazz.


----------



## Wisteria

Ne


----------



## Serpent

Fi


----------



## bleghc

Te


----------



## Serpent

Ne


----------



## AuroraSwan

Not much to go on...Ti.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ni.


----------



## Fern

Ne


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Fern
I've always guessed Ti/Fe to be your judging axis but your perceiving axis is more difficult. I'm inclined to say Ne/Si. Fe-dom.


----------



## Adena

Fi


----------



## Wisteria

Fe


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi, you type INFP now?


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Ne


----------



## StarFollowed

Ni


----------



## Conterphobia

StarFollowed said:


> Ni


Fi


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Hellomynameiscrazy said:


> Fi


ni or ne


----------



## TwistedMuses

Fi


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Fi cause avatar.


----------



## PoloniumCyanide

Awwww, peaceful, emotive anime with a kind of yearning undercurrent...gotta go with them deep Fi doms


----------



## PoloniumCyanide

@grainofsugar,sorry, the timing of my post messed up the chain... this is probably way off the mark but I'm reading Si in your avatar.


----------



## Proxybitch

PoloniumCyanide said:


> @grainofsugar,sorry, the timing of my post messed up the chain... this is probably way off the mark but I'm reading Si in your avatar.


Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

J(ed)i


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## TimeWillTell

ENTP so Ne
Or INTP so Ti


----------



## Noir

Se


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti


----------



## bleghc

Pe


----------



## Fern

Fi


----------



## Retsu

Ni


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Te


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## raskoolz

Fi


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Ne


----------



## uncertain

Ne


----------



## Innogen

Se


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi


----------



## bleghc

Ni, indefinitely. Te would be an alternative.


----------



## 124567

Fi. At least dominant feeler..


----------



## Domagoj

I get a strong Ni vibe because of your avatar choice. Choosing a handsome, wealthy man from a different time period leads me to assume that you like to think about fantasy worlds and have refined taste, but that's probably just me reading too much into it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Your analysis of the avatar above could be reflected in your avatar. You see in his what you see in yours and yourself. Ni.


----------



## fuliajulia

with a username like that, could you not be Te?


----------



## Waveshine

Fe


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

INFJ  Hilarious avatar


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Ne


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## fuliajulia

I could see Ti


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Quirky Ni


----------



## TimeWillTell

1/Ne = Ni


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ti.


----------



## Serpent

Fe

Having been typed as a Ti-dom numerous times in this thread, I'm curious as to the association of 'meh' with Ti.


----------



## fuliajulia

Ti
(Ti doms generally sit back and watch the world happen in a "meh" kind of way quietly analysing everything)


----------



## Cesspool

Fe


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Istp.


----------



## orbit

Si


----------



## SpaceMan

Fe


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti


----------



## C47

@Hellomynameiscrazy
Se


----------



## Atarah Derek

Ti.


----------



## pivot_turn

Ti


----------



## fuliajulia

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se + Fe.


----------



## raskoolz

Te


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Conterphobia

Te


----------



## Waveshine

Fi


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ti


----------



## raskoolz

Ti


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ne


----------



## bleghc

Te


----------



## Captain Mclain

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## fuliajulia

Te


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fi


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ti 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenko

Ne/Se + Fi


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ti 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosesandgold

Se


----------



## Sapphire Sage

Se/Ne


----------



## Serpent

Ne


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Is your displayed Type a red herring? I'm sure of Ti/Ne.


----------



## Serpent

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Is your displayed Type a red herring? I'm sure of Ti/Ne.


No. Why do you think so?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ildiavolo said:


> No. Why do you think so?


It was a gut instinct initially but lately I've noticed a sporadic posting style that seems like an Ne/Fe manifestation where you're constantly adjusting to the other posters around you. There's no continuity and that makes me uncomfortable (which is probably why I noticed it). You are far too influenced by the others around you to be Ni/Fi, in my opinion. Do you have problems with your sense of self, do you think? It may be an enneagram type 9 manifestation but even so I find the idea of Ni and Fi difficult to comprehend considering what you show as your character on here. 

I hope that wasn't too presumptuous; Of course, I don't have much to go off other than what I see of you. Even then, I'm not an expert.

All that said, I think you lead with Ti. INTP might make sense.


----------



## Serpent

Occams Chainsaw said:


> It was a gut instinct initially but lately I've noticed a sporadic posting style that seems like an Ne/Fe manifestation where you're constantly adjusting to the other posters around you. You are far too influenced by the others around you to be Ni/Fi, in my opinion. Do you have problems with your sense of self, do you think? It may be an enneagram type 9 manifestation but since even so I find the idea of the mirror axis difficult to comprehend considering what you show as your character on here.
> 
> I hope that wasn't too presumptuous; Of course, I don't have much to go off other than what I see of you. Even then, I'm not an expert.


I have actually entertained the notion of being enneagram 9, others have said that I seem like one. I can't see myself valuing the functions associated with an INTP, especially the judging ones, Fe and Ti. I'm too lazy to explain my thought process now to say why.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ildiavolo said:


> I have actually entertained the notion of being enneagram 9, others have said that I seem like one. I can't see myself valuing the functions associated with an INTP, especially the judging ones, Fe and Ti. I'm too lazy to explain my thought process now to say why.


Is it possible that you are not content with your thought process and are evading? I mean, you seem curios and surely getting others' commentary would be useful - at least, from the perspective of Te, it would; Ti-users are much more likely to trust their inner monologue.

I used to type as and identify with ENTP -- I love Ne as a function; I envy Ti's ability to pick things apart. Alas, I don't actually use them, really. What functions you value (admire) doesn't seem to be the same as those you prefer to use, though I'm unsure which you were saying - hence the distinction I made.


----------



## Serpent

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Is it possible that you are not content with your thought process and are evading? I mean, you seem curios and surely getting others' commentary would be useful - at least, from the perspective of Te, it would; Ti-users are much more likely to trust their inner monologue.
> 
> I used to type as and identify with ENTP -- I love Ne as a function; I envy Ti's ability to pick things apart. Alas, I don't actually use them, really. What functions you value (admire) doesn't seem to be the same as those you prefer to use, though I'm unsure which you were saying - hence the distinction I made.


Oh yeah, I was using Socionics jargon there when I talked about the functions I "value". 

I specifically don't value Ti because I don't bother with picking things apart. Semantics and theoretical concepts. In fact, they irritate me because I see them as a waste of time when I could be spending my time more productively. Picking things apart doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ildiavolo said:


> Oh yeah, I was using Socionics jargon there when I talked about the functions I "value".
> 
> I specifically don't value Ti because I don't bother with picking things apart. Semantics and theoretical concepts. In fact, they irritate me because I see them as a waste of time when I could be spending my time more productively. Picking things apart doesn't appeal to me.


What's productive about MBTI and personalitycafe? Is learning which functions you use going to help? You _are_ picking it apart... and it is a theoretical concept. I just don't know why exactly you're denying these things. I think I touched on my theory in another thread.

I'm sure you'll appreciate my reaction after writing that: Meh. 


Hope you find whatever you're looking for.


----------



## Gurpy

Based on the pic I'd say Ni


----------



## chinook

Te


----------



## bleghc

A Pi dom. Leaning just a bit more towards Ni, though.


----------



## AdInfinitum

Fi.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Definitely an Fi


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Fe.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne and Fi as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Just saying that impression-wise based on what I've seen of you on this forum.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Sapphire Sage

Fe/Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ne + Ti.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi + Te


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti


----------



## illow

Te.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## fuliajulia

Ti and Ne at the same time?


----------



## Sapphire Sage

Fe


----------



## bleghc

Ni or Se


----------



## Derse Dreamer

Ne or Ti.


----------



## fuliajulia

Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si + Fe.


----------



## Dr. Funk

si


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Very INTJ image but ENTP vibe.

Ne. Type 5 enneagram.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se + Ti.


----------



## fuliajulia

Te


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serpent

Fe/Si


----------



## fuliajulia

You know what I'm going to say Mr Ti :kitteh:


----------



## an absurd man

Ti


----------



## Sapphire Sage

Fe/Si most probably. Might be Fe/Ni.


----------



## fuliajulia

Have to be Ni with all that weird, symbolic crap going on in your avatar. :wink:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi + Te.


----------



## Conterphobia

Si


----------



## bleghc

Fi/Se


----------



## an absurd man

dat Fi vibe OP



Sapphire Sage said:


> Fe/Si most probably. Might be Fe/Ni.


I noticed you said Fe for me twice now. It's one of my least developed functions. :encouragement:


----------



## TimeWillTell

an absurd man said:


> dat Fi vibe OP
> 
> 
> I noticed you said Fe for me twice now. It's one of my least developed functions. :encouragement:


Ti roud:


----------



## Courtalort

Fi


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Repressed Fe


----------



## Conterphobia

Open Fe. ​See what I did there?


----------



## Serpent

Se


----------



## Fenrisulfr

Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

Is that a Beauticelli?

Ni


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ne


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

714 is an interesting combo. Hadn't considered 1 and 4 options.

Ti.


----------



## Loaf

Ni


----------



## Lunaena

Si


----------



## Bunny

Fi


----------



## AdInfinitum

Fe


----------



## Lunaena

Ni


----------



## briansen

Fi


----------



## fuliajulia

Infp


----------



## Bunny

Ni


----------



## an absurd man

The abundance of red makes me say Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

So, according to a recent theory, you can't be Ni dom, unless you're masochist which is still very plausible for Dominant Users of that function, mostly because your avatar contains too much chromatic diversity, and that would hurt Ni badly roud:

So, I m left with ENTP  

Edit : ENTP, for the lovely humoristic avatar, but increasingly thinking about ENTJ, cuz your name seems quite J, and avatar could be ok with Ni-Aux  Actually gonna settle soon, but too tired probably ENTJ will be my final guess ^^


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The process from theory to conclusion doesn't get more Ne-Ti than that. :laughing:


----------



## Bunny

Ni :tongue:

@an absurd man I'm a perfectionist lol everything has to match and go together.


----------



## Serpent

Se


----------



## an absurd man

According to @_WikiRevolution_ 's theory on chromatic diversity and personality type you are an Si-dom. Going to go with ISTJ because Fe is nowhere to be found.



WikiRevolution said:


> So, according to a recent theory, you can't be Ni dom, unless you're masochist which is still very plausible for Dominant Users of that function, mostly because your avatar contains too much chromatic diversity, and that would hurt Ni badly roud:
> 
> So, I m left with ENTP
> 
> Edit : ENTP, for the lovely humoristic avatar, but increasingly thinking about ENTJ, cuz your name seems quite J, and avatar could be ok with Ni-Aux  Actually gonna settle soon, but too tired probably ENTJ will be my final guess ^^


How is my name J? Most people get the impression that I'm ENxP just because of my name. :laughing: INxJs tend to be considered perfectionists. Perfectionists are to some degree, masochists. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I suspect INTJ with a conscious value of ENTP-esque behaviors (perhaps an Enneagram 7) but can't remember whether I've already said that 'out loud' so apologies if I'm repeating myself. Nonetheless, Ni.


----------



## Serpent

Ne/Ti

Chromatic diversity? What is it?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Fi.

I'm positive of feeling value over thinking. Even if you are able to articulate good arguments, they are in favor of 'because I do' rather than 'because it makes sense' - or, rather, you say "why does it need to make sense/be 'logiced' to death?". Fi makes more sense than Fe, given my style of communication felt as though I was attacking you (I remember you saying it was like being hit from behind a curtain or something to the effect). I don't know whether your process is Si or Ni, though, nor does Ne or Se seem prevalent, making a dominant feeling function more likely and the N/S axis the middle two more likely.

You have ESFP as your type which makes sense, actually.


----------



## Bunny

Ni



ildiavolo said:


> Chromatic diversity? What is it?


I think he just means it has too much colour VS achromatic which is lack of colour.


----------



## an absurd man

Ti



ildiavolo said:


> Chromatic diversity? What is it?


How rainbow-ish something is, I guess.



Occams Chainsaw said:


> I suspect INTJ with a conscious value of ENTP-esque behaviors (perhaps an Enneagram 7) but can't remember whether I've already said that 'out loud' so apologies if I'm repeating myself. Nonetheless, Ni.


I think you have. Maybe I'm an INTJ in "shadow-mode" (expressing inverse functions) if you believe in that. That being said, I seldom use Ne (conciously at least).


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

an absurd man said:


> I think you have. Maybe I'm an INTJ in "shadow-mode" (expressing inverse functions) if you believe in that. That being said, I don't really use Ne (conciously at least).


Possible. Is your enneagram 5? If so, and if you're stressed, you could exhibit 7 traits which are very Ne-like. Either way, I don't think many would dispute INTJ.


----------



## an absurd man

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Possible. Is your enneagram 5? If so, and if you're stressed, you could exhibit 7 traits which are very Ne-like. Either way, I don't think many would dispute INTJ.


5 would be my most consistently expressed type and yes I've considered that line to 7. 358 is my most likely tritype. INTJ would be my most consistent result MBTI-wise but the funny thing is cognitive function-wise, Te is most consistent with Ni usually lagging behind Ti. Maybe you could chalk it up to Ni being a sub-conscious function. Nevertheless I can't say in good conscience that I "use" Ni except in the sense that I have a narrow, recurring focus in goals and interests.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

an absurd man said:


> 5 would be my most consistently expressed type and yes I've considered that line to 7. 358 is my most likely tritype. INTJ would be my most consistent result MBTI-wise but the funny thing is cognitive function-wise, Te is most consistent with Ni usually lagging behind Ti. Maybe you could chalk it up to Ni being a sub-conscious function. Nevertheless I can't say in good conscience that I "use" Ni except in the sense that I have a narrow, recurring focus in goals and interests.


Interesting that we both identify as INTJ 358 (though a core 3 on my part) and people have said we both have Ne-like traits (myself recognizing them in you, at least). Perhaps this combo does something specific that allows for this result. Maybe the instincts have a role too; sx/sp?

High Ti scores are a common function of Ni+Te, given Ni is pattern seeking and exploratative, always looking for the mystery, tempered by Te logic. I saw a poll of INTJ taking cog. fn tests where something like 68% had Ti higher than their typed primary or secondary function because of this - they can look very alike.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Interesting that we both identify as INTJ 358 (though a core 3 on my part) and people have said we both have Ne-like traits (myself recognizing them in you, at least). Perhaps this combo does something specific that allows for this result. Maybe the instincts have a role too; sx/sp?
> 
> High Ti scores are a common function of Ni+Te, given Ni is pattern seeking and exploratative, always looking for the mystery, tempered by Te logic. I saw a poll of INTJ taking cog. fn tests where something like 68% had Ti higher than their typed primary or secondary function because of this - they can look very alike.


The instincts most definitely have a role, I think.

I know that as a 5w4 sx/sp it can make me come off as less S and more N.
Sx/sp is intense on it's own but add a 5 in there and it can make one's focus extremely sharp.
Given that I am pretty sure I'm a 583, I may act or think in a somewhat similar manner.
I know that it's not a common instinctual stacking for an ISTP, most seem to be sp first.
I don't know about you guys but being an ISTP with my Enneagram (& stacking) can make me very conflicted at times.


----------



## fuliajulia

Neeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## TimeWillTell

A go *Ni* zing


----------



## Serpent

Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Si


----------



## uncertain

Ne.
Your avatar is cute :kitteh:


----------



## Serpent

Fi


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Ni


----------



## TimeWillTell

uncertain said:


> Ne.
> Your avatar is cute :kitteh:


Nonono!!! I will change it! I can't let Fi-Se (aka Cupid) chase me on a horse, that's not fair!
@Scarlet Eyes : Ni


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ne obviously


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

Ni (or possibly Ne)


----------



## Courtalort

Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

positively Ni roud:


----------



## fuliajulia

Mention of revolution + adorably threatening avatar = INFJ
(why is mistyping people so fun :tongue


----------



## TimeWillTell

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Mention of revolution + adorably threatening avatar = INFJ
> (why is mistyping people so fun :tongue





therandomsciencegirl said:


> Mention of revolution + adorably threatening avatar = INFJ
> (why is mistyping people so fun :tongue


It'z not threatening  I didn't have a white flag, that's it  I m sooo peaceful!
Ok, back to a proper analysis :carrot:

1) How can something be adorably threatening? NF's :laughin:
2) Mentions that she doesn't want to hurt ppl, and fails miserably  High Fe there ^^ But can't be Fe dom since name contains science so very unlikely to be Ti inf.
3) Ni cuz smile = danger :tongue:

But for a proper diagnosis, I d have to investigate deeper. So, if I keep a superficial stance, I d say INFJ.


----------



## Bunny

Ne, just because.


----------



## Chompy

Fi


----------



## fuliajulia

Ni


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi


----------



## Exquisitor

Ni.


----------



## Conterphobia

Si


----------



## Nick_

Ti


----------



## TimeWillTell

This strange shape on the right shoulder is what's striking me atm  It could be a dom Se user having fun  I d actually see ESTP if I had to guess a full type.


----------



## Bunny

WikiRevolution said:


> This strange shape on the right shoulder is what's striking me atm  It could be a dom Se user having fun  I d actually see ESTP if I had to guess a full type.


I'm pretty sure that's a cigarette box but I could be wrong.

and Ne :tongue:


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti...Ne


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Fi


Been a little while... lol

Ti


----------



## fuliajulia

(Why no more comic sans? :sad Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Fe with strong auxiliary Ni


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ne; Enfp.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ti


----------



## fuliajulia

Ne


----------



## Nick_

Fe


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ok, so first I thought you were an Se dom, even thought about ESTP.
Now, since it could be true that your avatar sits & laughs in a psychiatric asylum, that could be Ne & ENTP 

^^ So Ne for now ^^


----------



## uncertain

Lol

Ne


----------



## briansen

Se


----------



## Bunny

Ti


----------



## C47

@Wytch Se


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ni.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Ti
Ti/Se/Ni/Fe


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## aquasoul

Ni


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Fi


----------



## Exquisitor

Ni.


----------



## Nick_

Ni


----------



## an absurd man

Se


----------



## Bunny

Ni


----------



## fuliajulia

Ti


----------



## SuperShock911

Fi


----------



## Exquisitor

Se.


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi


----------



## bleghc

Hey, nice signature. 

Nutty Egghead.


----------



## Bunny

Fi


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I've been playing with Ti or Se as your dominant function but it seems clear to me you have inferior Fe so it follows Ti is dominant.


----------



## Bunny

@Occams Chainsaw
I'd be the most introverted, extrovert ever otherwise  just sayin' not making fun.
I may play it up here but it's only playing.

I appreciate the thoughtful reply. Thank you.



Ni and Te could (and can) work but I think you just have a strong grasp of your Te and you're able to tap into it with ease but your dominant is Ni.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

“It is chiefly extraverts who resent being called extraverts, as if it were a derogatory designation. I even know of a case where a famous extravert, having been called an extravert, challenged his opponent to a duel!” – C.G. Jung in a personal letter to R.L. Kroon

While it is a fairly common phenomenon that people who are extroverted consider themselves to be introverted, the opposite phenomenon of introverts claiming to be extroverted is less common. Indeed, in our own work of observing famous people in order to determine their types we have run upon several famous extroverts who mistakenly identify themselves as introverts, but hardly a single famous introvert who identifies himself as an extrovert. In this article we will explore why extroverts tend to mistake themselves for introverts.

First, we will quickly recap some general psychometric points regarding extroversion that we have already explored on the site. Then we will look at a more subtle reason for why many extroverts don’t think of themselves as extroverts.

1: General Recap of Why People Misunderstand ‘Extroversion’

First, the term ‘extrovert’ is generally meaningless to people who don’t know anything about psychology or typology. When people hear the term ‘extrovert,’ they tend to think of loud and talkative people who dance on the tables and never need time alone. What these people appear to mean when they say ‘extrovert,’ the psychologist would rather call ‘hypomanic’.

In the same way, when people hear the term ‘introvert’ they tend to think that being introverted means being deep and reflective, reading books and having academic or cultural interests. What these people appear to mean when they say ‘introvert,’ the psychologist would rather call ‘introspective’.

Indeed, we are not the first to have remarked on this confusion:

“[Within Jung’s typology] introversion is often confused with introspection.” – E.A. Bennet: What Jung Really Said, 1967

“[In typology, there is an] error of confusing … introversion (I) with introspection (N).” – David Keirsey, Please Understand Me II, 1998

Of course, S types also have introspection, but, like the Feeling of the Thinking types, or like the Sensation of the Intuitive types, their intuition will normally be episodic (if tertiary) or fall in drops (if inferior).

Thus we have now recapped some basic points regarding why people over-identify as introverts. Now we will turn to a more covert reason that this is so.

2: Skewed Samples

An important cause of why extroverts tend to mistakenly identify themselves as introverts is that when typing ourselves, we all tend to compare ourselves to other people and then to measure ourselves according to the standard that our immediate environment presents to us. All other things being equal, introverts tend to be less “out and about” than extroverts and, furthermore, they also tend to draw less attention to themselves when they are out and about. This relative seclusion of the introverted types means that, on average, fewer people will get to know each introvert and that more people will get to know each extrovert. Thus, jointly, the net effect of these two tendencies is that extroverts will get to know and associate with other extroverts far more than introverts will get to know and associate with other introverts.

As a consequence of these dispositions (the extrovert’s towards knowing more people and the introvert’s towards knowing fewer people) the introverts tend to be confronted with a norm where people are, on average, much more extroverted that they themselves are, and so, when making the comparison between themselves and others, they correctly identify themselves as introverted. By contrast, the average extrovert will tend to be aware of far fewer genuine introverts because introverts that do not interact with the extrovert in a social setting do not necessarily manifest the properties of introversion (simply keeping one’s mouth shut is, after all, not enough to get pegged as an introvert by an intelligent observer). So the introverts who do not speak may be unconsciously discarded from the sample comparisons when the extrovert is gauging himself against his broader social milieu.

On the other hand, people who are medium to medium-high in extroversion will nevertheless tend to notice the people about them that are way more extroverted than they themselves are. (The top 10% of the Extroversion scale will make themselves known to everyone in their vicinity, whereas the bottom 10% will live fairly isolated lives.) So even if a person is more extroverted than 75% of the general population, that person will still be relatively introverted when he compares himself to a skewed sample.

So if this type of analysis is unconsciously what lies at the heart of the extrovert mistakenly identifying himself as an introvert, that means that it is unfair to ridicule the extrovert for thinking that he is introverted, as the genuine introverts are sometimes wont to do. For in such a case, it is not just a lack of self-knowledge that has led the person to believe he is an introvert: It is also the case that the nature of extroversion itself distorts the data.

An example of an extrovert who mistakenly believed himself to be an introvert is John F. Kennedy. Where Keirsey thinks he is an ESTP and we think he is an ESFP, the overall assessment of JFK as an ESP type seems uncontroversial; indeed Kennedy is frequently mentioned as a clear-cut example of an extrovert.

In terms of Big Five Extroversion (which is not the same thing as Jungian extroversion) Kennedy is also uncontroversially considered to be extremely extroverted. For example, by the assessments of Rubenzer and Faschingbauer’s expert personality raters, the analysis of Kennedy’s personality puts him in the 100th percentile of Extroversion compared with the general population. That is to say that only 0.4% of the population can be considered to be more extroverted than JFK.

However, Kennedy himself was convinced that he was an introvert! Here is an exchange he had in 1960:

JFK: … I have a particular type of personality which, I don’t look like a politician, and all the rest, which helps me. Everybody isn’t an extrovert in politics. I would say that a lot of the Senate certainly are not extroverts …

B. BRADLEE: But Jack, I mean, you are! No?

JFK: No, I don’t think I am, actually.

B. BRADLEE: But you like it. And you live on it.

JFK: All these things may be true. Listen, I’m just saying, what I would be doing, you know I don’t go out to dinner.

B. BRADLEE: I know, I’m not trying to provoke you.

As you can see, the interviewer reacted to his claim of introversion with incredulity. No one except Kennedy himself seems to find it plausible to think of him as an introvert. As such, Kennedy can be considered the poster boy for the phenomenon of extroverts mistakenly identifying themselves as introverts because they are comparing themselves to a skewed sample. Kennedy clearly states elsewhere in the interview that he is comparing himself with a single individual (his grandfather) who was probably extremely extroverted. But as we have seen, it is a mistake to let the question of extroversion hinge on whether one knows anyone who is more extroverted than oneself.


----------



## Bunny

Occams Chainsaw said:


> So are you saying you think INFJ with access to Te or just that Ni and Te seem strong?


Sorry, I have not slept yet.
I just meant that your vibe is a mix of both of those singular dominant functions.
_Although_ in a subconscious sense INFJ could be another option.
You are a bit of a mixture that is difficult to place in one category.

From the INTJs & INFJs I have befriended here I can see similar characteristics in you from them both.
ENTJs, I really do not know that many so, I will not put that into my observations.

It's more than likely your tri-type is at work here.
I think certain tri-types have a larger effect on someone's functions than others'.

To make it short yes, dom Ni & dom Te appear to both be dominant in you.


----------



## Bunny

@Occams Chainsaw 
I really was only kidding, I do know that this can exist.
I do know that extroverts can appear as introverts and vice versa.

I really do.

I understand that, that is also not how one types themselves.
You cannot type anyone on just one area of their personality.

I am not offended by anyone telling me otherwise.

If you knew me better you'd understand what I meant.

I wasn't trying to argue with you at all but thank you for the c&p I will read it all.

:sighs:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Why so defensive? I just thought it was interesting!

Go sleep!


----------



## Candy007

Ni


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ti


----------



## Bunny

Ni


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti + Se.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Ti + Se.


Te


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ne.


----------



## SuperShock911

Ni.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Ire said:


> Ti


Ne


----------



## Bunny

Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

You give a strong INTJ vibe, so Ni


----------



## Bunny

Ne :tongue:


----------



## SuperShock911

Ni or Ti probably.


----------



## fuliajulia

Ti ATTACK!!!


----------



## Casss

Ni Because your post makes no sense to me


----------



## ObservantFool

Si


----------



## Bunny

Fi


@Occams Chainsaw I try to do the same  no apology needed but thank you just the same.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Geveerda I really like the symbolism in your avatar! I want to say Ni but I think that's out of vanity.

It's Fi.
--
@Wytch

Apologies; I try to avoid doing the same people more than a couple of times where I can. Ti.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Ni


----------



## Immolate

Fi~


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ne. Your avatars have always been interestingly-Ne. ^

No avatar; No signature; Bland name. ISTJ, clearly.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Ne. Your avatars have always been interestingly-Ne. ^
> 
> No avatar; No signature; Bland name. ISTJ, clearly.


Ne or Se


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fe or Fi ^^


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Sad Wanderer said:


> Ne or Se


I like your sense of aesthetic. It's pretty similar to mine - that draw to masks and hiding of eyes/faces seems pretty common of Te>Fi. Based on that, Te.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Te


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ti


----------



## Exquisitor

Fi, somehow.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I also see the Ne/Fi at play there, though he seems convinced it's Ne/Ti :shrug:

Ti; ISTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Yoda, I'm not sure why you even bother. Has anybody ever typed you anything other than the epitome of Ti?


----------



## piano

Te


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Yoda, I'm not sure why you even bother. Has anybody ever typed you anything other than the epitome of Ti?


Opposite at*Ti*tude

Fi @i cant play the piano


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Si/Te, Ni/Te, or Te/Si, or even Te/Ni.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Our uncultured, non-piano playing friend is an Fi type. I'd be interested to hear why she thinks Se over Ne, though.

Wiki is an Ne type so maybe you can talk shop, considering my theory is you are sister types.

And, you, above me, are an autistic (which sometimes makes me confused because I get 'T' vibes) Fi-type.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Our uncultured, non-piano playing friend is an Fi type. I'd be interested to hear why she thinks Se over Ne, though.
> 
> Wiki is an Ne type too so maybe you can talk shop, considering my theory is you are sister types.


So, I m now an ENFP?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Always have been. I just didn't know it. Your ENTP masquerading blinded me.

Interestingly, the one thing that made me think ENFP (the old avatar) is now removed yet I'm more sure of it than ever.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Always have been. I just didn't know it. Your ENTP masquerading blinded me.
> 
> Interestingly, the one thing that made me think ENFP (the old avatar) is now removed yet I'm more sure of it than ever.


Oh yes! Please, can you tell me your train of thoughts?


----------



## bleghc

Yoda has been suggested of having Si or Fe as his dominant function before, strangely. Then, he typed as ISFJ for a few hours for the shits and giggles because of the combination that is Ti and Ne and then - back to INTP. 

Fi for you, piano. Your avatar with its black and white vibe gives off a nostalgic Si vibe but you picking that out seems suggestive of appreciation for: aesthetic! Which is Se. All lowercase signature... need I explain myself? Fi, Fi, Fi! ISFP, INFJ as an alternative. So function-wise, Probably Fi dom or Ni with developed tert. Se. 

And you're ENTJ now, Occams? I mean - maybe. I'm not disregarding that as a possibility. I can actually see it now, at least a bit more than I had before. I remember mentioning before that I believed you to be Fe. Some subtle intuitive feeling, it ended up being but you do have this interesting social awareness and lack of scrutiny which I've often associated with Ni + Te doms. What are your instinctual variants again? Could imagine so being in there. But anyway, as my respects to the point of this thread, yeah. I'll go with Te, why not?


----------



## shawnad

I'm new to all of this and still trying to decide if I am confident in what I am, let alone figuring out other people! =P


----------



## piano

Fe-dom was my first guess



Occams Chainsaw said:


> Our uncultured, non-piano playing friend is an Fi type. I'd be interested to hear why she thinks Se over Ne, though.
> 
> Wiki is an Ne type so maybe you can talk shop, considering my theory is you are sister types.


uncultured? :crying: two fellas on my type me thread have been going back and forth on ISFP and INFJ for me because of my blatantly obvious use of Ni-Se. though i don't relate much to other ISFPs i do somewhat relate to the function order so, until someone can prove me otherwise, i'm set on ISFP. why do you say Ne? i think you said something similar (about me being an INFP) on another thread. you also seem pretty set on me being a Fi dom, and i am curious as to why!

oh so is that why @WikiRevolution and i get along so well?




Hella Rad Trash said:


> Fi for you, piano. Your avatar with its black and white vibe gives off a nostalgic Si vibe but you picking that out seems suggestive of appreciation for: aesthetic! Which is Se. All lowercase signature... need I explain myself? Fi, Fi, Fi! ISFP, INFJ as an alternative. So function-wise, Probably Fi dom or Ni with developed tert. Se.


hahaha i'm surprised you were able to conclude all of that based on my avatar and signature alone. it took the guys on my thread weeks to come to the same conclusion. so very good guess, i'm impressed


----------



## Sava Saevus

Te


----------



## blingyeol

I say Te or Ti :3


----------



## an absurd man

Fi, and that was just from the avatar I swear.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ti. just from the avatar+name


----------



## Conterphobia

Si


----------



## bleghc

The Fi in your sig is real. Like - for realsies. No punctuation, relatively large, Comic Sans (a socially shunned font - by _everyone_)... Fi or a Ti/Ne user making fun of Fi. I'll assume the former.


----------



## Plumedoux

You scream Ti and cynical one with your signature


----------



## Darkbloom

Fi


----------



## fuliajulia

Ni


----------



## an absurd man

Ne


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Te


----------



## SuperShock911

Ni


----------



## Nick_

Si


----------



## TimeWillTell

Te as in ESTJ


----------



## Captain Mclain

Te


----------



## bleghc

Last time "doing" you. Would assume Te to be somewhere in there, but I'm unsure of whether it's dominant or not. 

I'd assume you to be dominant Ji, probably Ni. I would have to look into posts that don't associate with "guessing types" to get a more accurate perception of what you could be, though.


----------



## RoseateThorns

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Last time "doing" you. Would assume Te to be somewhere in there, but I'm unsure of whether it's dominant or not.
> 
> I'd assume you to be dominant Ji, probably Ni. I would have to look into posts that don't associate with "guessing types" to get a more accurate perception of what you could be, though.


Fi. I don't know if it's the colour scheme or the cute ghosty things, but there's a part of your vibe that's shouting Fi. :kitteh:


----------



## Bunny

Si 
(possibly Fi, one or the other)


----------



## an absurd man

You have a Ti vibe imo, but I can't differentiate between the Se and Ne.


----------



## Convex

Fi.


----------



## RoseateThorns

Te


----------



## bleghc

Is it reasonable for me to assume ISFP upon encountering more and more of your posts? You give off a sweet, withdrawn, and fluffy bun-bun vibe that I quite often associate with Fi. Could see Ti. Just an so dom that's making you appear that way.

Rosie! That was meant for Earthy, sorry. Still Fi and for the same reasons that I've mentioned last time. From the posts I've seen in Mafia, I could also potentially see Ni. Fi/Ni. The combination of being Ni dom (more specifically, INFJ) and 6 seems like it'd be more common as well. Then again, also saw Si a bit after the game ended but you asked a question that isn't necessarily exclusive for Si users... Ji or Fi. Probably Fi/Ni.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

My favourite Ti-dom on here.


----------



## RoseateThorns

Occams Chainsaw said:


> My favourite Ti-dom on here.


Hm, I want to say Te-Ni or possible Ni-Te, I'm not sure.


----------



## Conterphobia

ni


----------



## Squirrel54

Kind of hard to tell with short a quick answer and not being able to see him... I'm getting Ni or Ne....


----------



## fuliajulia

Si


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

ti


Occams Chainsaw said:


> My favourite Ti-dom on here.


Omg :blushed: :tongue:


----------



## bleghc

Fi? Well, you're right with Ji being dominant...










EDIT: Skipsies, got ninji'ed. :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Earthious said:


> ti
> 
> Omg :blushed: :tongue:


Wat da fak is Tl? Why you believe this?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Fi? Well, you're right with Ji being dominant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Skipsies, got ninji'ed. :kitteh:


How do you know?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fl


Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Wat da fak is Tl? Why you believe this?


Where'd you get"l" from. I believe there to be an error.


----------



## bleghc

@Grandmaster Yoda Imbecile! I'm a dominant Ni user. Why _wouldn't_ I know?

(Self-explanatory but skip.)


----------



## Conterphobia

Earthious said:


> Fl
> 
> Where'd you get"l" from. I believe there to be an error.


:blushed:

Go 'head and skip me.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

QuickTwist said:


> :blushed:
> 
> Go 'head and skip me.


?

(Skip me too)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hella Rad Trash said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda Imbecile! I'm a dominant Ni user. Why _wouldn't_ I know?
> 
> (Self-explanatory but skip.)


That doesn't answer my question adequately. I am searching for answers you see, and only the most powerful of empirical evidence will sway me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Earthious said:


> Fl
> 
> Where'd you get"l" from. I believe there to be an error.


00xx00000xxx 
You made an error


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ne + Ni + Ti + Te + Fe + Fi + Si + Se = My dom


----------



## bleghc

@Grandmaster Yoda Ni understands people better than they understand themselves. That isn't considered "evidence" to you? I'm somewhat offended. Not only I have graced this thread with my mystical, snowflake, and all-knowing ass but I get rewarded with no gratefulness and you feeling obligated to receive an answer with concrete examples. 

Be ashamed.

Skip me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WikiRevolution said:


> Ne + Ni + Ti + Te + Fe + Fi + Si + Se = My dom


The user above you. Are you above yourself?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hella Rad Trash said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda Ni understands people better than they understand themselves. That isn't considered "evidence" to you? I'm somewhat offended. Not only I have graced this thread with my mystical, snowflake, and all-knowing ass but I get rewarded with no gratefulness and you feeling obligated to receive an answer with concrete examples.
> 
> Be ashamed.
> 
> Skip me.


But that isn't logically flawless and clarity like unacceptable how am I supposed to be an introverted thinking type if Werd told me I was not


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The user above you. Are you above yourself?


There was an error diagnosis  So I had to restore the balance in the force!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

(Skip me)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WikiRevolution said:


> There was an error diagnosis  So I had to restore the balance in the force!


You are not the chosen one that would be @Darth Vader


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are not the chosen one that would be @_Darth Vader_


:sad: I was about to vote for you in the MOTM :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WikiRevolution said:


> :sad: I was about to vote for you in the MOTM :kitteh:


Why didn't you? I would have had like 3 votes. I could have won. *sound of microphone falling over*....*faint rage quit is heard in the background*


----------



## RoseateThorns

Ti (@whoever happens to be above me.. xD)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Rosemist said:


> Ti (@whoever happens to be above me.. xD)


Why though? Answer plz


----------



## TimeWillTell

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why didn't you? I would have had like 3 votes. I could have won. *sound of microphone falling over*....*faint rage quit is heard in the background*


Cuz you're OP!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ne, what is OP?


----------



## TimeWillTell

Earthious said:


> Ne, what is OP?


Over Powered.  Just like a pregame Cop investigation result ^^


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ne


Earthious said:


> Ne, what is OP?


Occams' Painsaw. Very painful.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WikiRevolution said:


> Cuz you're OP!


That's not ok. You need to upgrade yourself.


----------



## RoseateThorns

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why though? Answer plz


If you want actual reasons why I think you're Ti, I'll pm you tomorrow (because it's 2 am here and I have stuff to do tomorrow, so I need sleep.) 
Otherwise it's because I'm psychic and got vibes that whichever user would be above would be a Ti dom.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi


WikiRevolution said:


> Over Powered.  Just like a pregame Cop investigation result ^^


Ah, yes. I remember that.


----------



## RoseateThorns

Ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Rosemist said:


> If you want actual reasons why I think you're Ti, I'll pm you tomorrow (because it's 2 am here and I have stuff to do tomorrow, so I need sleep.)
> Otherwise it's because I'm psychic and got vibes that whichever user would be above would be a Ti dom.


Then you shall send me a message and you shall explain yourself in depth


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Thanks. It might be the enneagram at play here. The archetype INTJ is a 5 (ego, withdrawn) type but I've probably got an Id tritype (aggressive/assertive, 378) so it gives a different feel.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts!


You have an ambivalerted appearance but introversion/extraversion can't be judged by someone's behavior online imo. My INFJ mom usually gives off an extroverted vibe by the courtesy of Fe + your high Te could be the reason for the ambivalerted appearance, along with the Enneagram, 378 is quite an extroverted tritype. I'm guessing 837 for you perhaps?
You being an archetype 5 is blatant + you give a less domineering and materialistic/pragmatistic vibe compared to ENTJ's and seem less in tune with external surroundings + more in contact with Fi. That's why I didn't type you as an ENTJ


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

WikiRevolution said:


> Ni :dry:
> 
> We have the same tritype, well, I m more 8-7-3. What does that mean? How does that impact the stereotypical MBTI types?


There's some correlation between MBTI and Enneagram. It's rare that you see an INFP 8, for instance. It's also rare to see an ENTJ 5. You'd expect 4 or 9 and 3 or 8 respectively, right? I don't think it affects your Jungian type, really -- it just messes with our perception of each type. We expect INTJ to all fall under the same 5 or 1 enneagram temperament but clearly thought style isn't indicative of motivation. There's no reason it can't be a type 2 like @jeb or an 8 or any other type.

http://personalitycafe.com/articles/47315-freudian-theory-enneagram.html I like this very much. It pulls together everything for me in a cohesive way.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> Ni :dry:
> 
> We have the same tritype, well, I m more 8-7-3. What does that mean? How does that impact the stereotypical MBTI types?


8-7-3? You give off a 7-3-8 vibe.
7 is usually associated with ExxP's, particularly ExTP's. 8 is associated with ExTJ's and ESTP's, 3 with extroversion vice versa.
For example, ENTJ's are generally 8-7's and ENTP's 7-8. The tritype doesn't affect the MBTI types imo, but it will at least alter the external appearance. A 7-8 will appear less organized and more fun-oriented than a 8-7 etc.
We'd need to consider instictual variants also @Occams Chainsaw I liked the link you posted, it's brief and easy to follow up


----------



## TimeWillTell

hypoglycemia said:


> 8-7-3? You give off a 7-3-8 vibe.
> 7 is usually associated with ExxP's, particularly ExTP's. 8 is associated with ExTJ's and ESTP's, 3 with extroversion vice versa.
> For example, ENTJ's are generally 8-7's and ENTP's 7-8. The tritype doesn't affect the MBTI types imo, but it will at least alter the external appearance. A 7-8 will appear less organized and more fun-oriented than a 8-7 etc.
> We'd need to consider instictual variants also


Well, I identify with 8 & 7 a lot. I don't know which one is the core but I think 8 more. This is still open for interpretation though. Does that look possible? I m not a huge fan of online quizzes, but I don't have anything else. :sad:


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> Well, I identify with 8 & 7 a lot. I don't know which one is the core but I think 8 more. This is still open for interpretation though. Does that look possible? I m not a huge fan of online quizzes, but I don't have anything else. :sad:


Actually, 8 with So varient seems possible. I haven't encountered many So 8's so I don't know if I can evaluate your Enneagram accurately


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

hypoglycemia said:


> 8-7-3? You give off a 7-3-8 vibe.
> 7 is usually associated with ExxP's, particularly ExTP's. 8 is associated with ExTJ's and ESTP's, 3 with extroversion vice versa.
> For example, ENTJ's are generally 8-7's and ENTP's 7-8. *The tritype doesn't affect the MBTI types imo*, but it will at least alter the external appearance. A 7-8 will appear less organized and more fun-oriented than a 8-7 etc.
> We'd need to consider instictual variants also @_Occams Chainsaw_ I liked the link you posted, it's brief and easy to follow up


Oh yes it does, BIG TIME!! so does the instinctual variant stack... an INTJ 378 would almost resemble an ENTP on Ritalin , cause he would have similar motivation to an ENTP and would probably appear as more playful and flexible than an INTJ 5, who would project a lot more introversion, a calm resolve, and a no-nonsense kind of attitude.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

WikiRevolution said:


> Well, I identify with 8 & 7 a lot. I don't know which one is the core but I think 8 more. This is still open for interpretation though. Does that look possible? I m not a huge fan of online quizzes, but I don't have anything else. :sad:


Yeah, i identify with both 7 and 8 too, but i think it's 7w8, cause i don't use anger as my default defense. Do you? Do you almost fake anger to get your way with people?


----------



## TimeWillTell

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Yeah, i identify with both 7 and 8 too, but i think it's 7w8, cause i don't use anger as my default defense. Do you? Do you almost fake anger to get your way with people?


I use anger to signify my boundaries, in a kind of cooperative way ^^ Tit for Tat or law of equal punishment. If I notice somebody has crossed his prerogatives, tries to control me... I ll use anger as a default. I m still in control though, I can exaggerate its energy flow and contain it quite well. It's very rare when it takes control of me.

Because I do believe that's the best long term approach ^^


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

WikiRevolution said:


> I use anger to signify my boundaries, in a kind of cooperative way ^^ Tit for Tat or law of equal punishment. Because I do believe that's the best long term approach ^^


yeah, but when do you set your boundaries? how soon? do you do so preventively?


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Oh yes it does, BIG TIME!! so does the instinctual variant stack... an INTJ 378 would almost resemble an ENTP on Ritalin , cause he would have similar motivation to an ENTP and would probably appear as more playful and flexible than an INTJ 5, who would project a lot more introversion, a calm resolve, and a no-nonsense kind of attitude.


Plot twist: The 378 INTJ is a mistyped INTJ who is actually an ENTP on Ritalin


----------



## TimeWillTell

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah, but when do you set your boundaries? how soon? do you do so preventively?


When they've been crossed, directly  I may give proper signals, usually I warn and give a final ultimatum.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

hypoglycemia said:


> Plot twist: The 378 INTJ is a mistyped INTJ who is actually an ENTP on Ritalin


U-Turn: The doctor is a psychopath and is prescribing the INTJ with speed just to amuse himself.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> U-Turn: The doctor is a psychopath and is prescribing the INTJ with speed just to amuse himself.


The possibilities going batshit: The INTJ is Walter White himself, tasting the drug before selling it


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> U-Turn: The doctor is a psychopath and is prescribing the INTJ with speed just to amuse himself.


oh like an INTJ would object! i think the INTJ did his research and _made sure_ that his doctor is a psychopath who would prescribe the INTJ with speed just to amuse himself.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

hypoglycemia said:


> The possibilities going batshit: The INTJ is Walter White himself, tasting the drug before selling it


Then we find out that the INTJ is actually a drug induced hallucination the doctor created, a projection of the inner self that needs help. He's giving himself therapy and he doesn't even realise it until the hallucination knows things he doesn't and starts to say things he shouldn't. The walls crumble, his world topples... he falls out of his chair, cradles himself in the corner of his office. Breakdown is inevitable.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Then we find out that the INTJ is actually a drug induced hallucination the doctor created, a projection of the inner self that needs help.


Kinda like Fight Club in reverse


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

WikiRevolution said:


> When they've been crossed, directly  I may give proper signals, usually I warn and give a final ultimatum.


lol, you are not helping me here.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

hypoglycemia said:


> Kinda like Fight Club in reverse


Uhh. Yeah, I'm kinda pulling parts of Fight Club and The Sixth Sense here. It's not my fault Ni takes from everything else like a leach instead of producing something *new*


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Uhh. Yeah, I'm kinda pulling parts of Fight Club and The Sixth Sense here. It's not my fault Ni takes from everything else like a leach instead of producing something *new*


mmmhhhhmmm... except that's called Ne!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> mmmhhhhmmm... except that's called Ne!


I'm not so sure. Michael Pierce explains it far better than I can: 




I like his red balloon metaphor.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Wytch said:


> I'm not similar in type too much but it pisses me off when someone replies calmly when I'm visibly upset.
> 
> I guess I do have that 8 in my tri-type though :shrug:


An ISTP 8, interesting combo


----------



## TimeWillTell

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ok, another question. *imagine you are screaming at someone, does it give you satisfaction when they match your energy?*
> does it piss you off if they reply calmly or does it calm you down?


Bolded : Sometimes, I enjoy pushing ppl's buttons, but this is not the case when I m angry. Sometimes, I am amused at weird manifestations of anger and will play with it.  Like when I try to defend myself from a girl and she gets angry at me because her bracelet broke (but she was the aggressor)... But usually, my anger is an energy that I try to focus on conflict resolution.

Usually, I calm down when the answer is calm and constructive, if it's calm and provocative, I will be more pissed


----------



## Bunny

hypoglycemia said:


> An ISTP 8, interesting combo


5w4/8w7/3w4 (4w3) maybe, is my whole.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> just from my observations, when an 8 is screaming at you, they will more likely calm down when you scream back at them, while a 7w8 wants to be heard, and will calm down when you reply with understanding in a neutral tone of voice. If you scream back at me, I will only escalate, not calm down, if you make an attempt to understand me and sort things out i will calm down.


Weird. Neither really makes sense to me. Interesting observation, though.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Wytch said:


> 5w4/8w7/3w4 (4w3) maybe, is my whole.


Imo a type with dominant Ti thus Fi as the 8th function isn't likely to be a 4w3


----------



## Bunny

hypoglycemia said:


> Imo a type with dominant Ti thus Fi as the 8th function isn't likely to be a 4w3


It's not likely but it's not impossible.
Most people find it difficult to type me and I think the reason for it is my Enneagram.
In fact most people here see me as an Intuitive although I do not think I am.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

WikiRevolution said:


> Bolded : Sometimes, I enjoy pushing ppl's buttons, but this is not the case when I m angry. Sometimes, I am amused at weird manifestations of anger and will play with it.  Like when I try to defend myself from a girl and she gets angry at me because her bracelet broke (but she was the aggressor)... But usually, my anger is an energy that I try to focus on conflict resolution.
> 
> Usually, I calm down when the answer is calm and constructive, if it's calm and provocative, I will be more pissed


 a 7w8 troll! :laughing: 
@WikiRevolution
if it's calm and provocative, I'd be pissed too, but would probably burst into laughter... or, if i am actually pissed and they are calm and effectively provocative i would likely get sarcastic and passive aggressive... to match their calm energy, yet hit them back.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Wytch said:


> It's not likely but it's not impossible.
> Most people find it difficult to type me and I think the reason for it is my Enneagram.
> In fact most people here see me as a Intuitive although I do not think I am.


Yeah. I've seen more bizarre MBTI/Enneagram combinations
Your Se/Ni is balanced, that might also be a reason?


----------



## TimeWillTell

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> a 7w8 troll! :laughing:
> 
> if it's calm and provocative, I'd be pissed too, but would probably burst into laughter.


So you think I m a 7w8? Why?


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

WikiRevolution said:


> So you think I m a 7w8? Why?


i don't know, you don't strike me as a control freak, but you do like to step on some toes for fun and stimulation.
remember your "judge" reply in the ENTP challenge thread?  if that's not ENTP 7w8 trolling, i don't know what is... could be ENFP 7w8 trolling though.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i don't know, you don't strike me as a control freak, but you do like to step on some toes for fun and stimulation.
> remember your "judge" reply in the ENTP challenge thread?  if that's not ENTP 7w8 trolling, i don't know what is.


He behaves like a 7w8 and that was also the initial vibe I got from him, but his responses to you matched 8- So variant. He may be more control and efficiency oriented in his daily life and job @WikiRevolution are you so/sx?


----------



## TimeWillTell

hypoglycemia said:


> He behaves like a 7w8 and that was also the initial vibe I got from him, but his responses to you matched 8- So variant. He may be more control and efficiency oriented in his daily life and job @_WikiRevolution_ are you so/sx?


Yes, I m failing at SP ^^


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> Yes, I m failing at SP ^^


ENTJ sp/sx is the 8 stereotype, very organized, goal-oriented etc. Your laid-back, P-attitude and lack of sp leads people to perceive you as a 7w8 but no external observer can know your Enneagram accurately as you do.
Don't worry, I fail at So


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

hypoglycemia said:


> ENTJ sp/sx is the 8 stereotype, very organized, goal-oriented etc. Your laid-back, P-attitude and lack of sp leads people to perceive you as a 7w8 but no external observer can know your Enneagram accurately as you do.
> Don't worry, I fail at So


ENTPs are often so/sx too.
@_WikiRevolution_, you might be a proud member of the ever so popular "ENTJ 8 wannabe" club 

*don't shoot the messenger to prove your ENTJeightness now


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENTPs are often so/sx too.


Are you referring to wiki or me as the ENTP? Wiki is so/sx, but if you adressed me, I'm sp/sx and I usually got ENxP in tests before I got iron and vitamin D treatments (which are conditions that lower ambition to work, organisational skills, concentration etc)now I always get ENTJ. I still don't know my type. ENTP seems like a close match, but I don't relate to Ti/Fe.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

hypoglycemia said:


> Are you referring to wiki or me as the ENTP? Wiki is so/sx, but if you adressed me, I'm sp/sx and I usually got ENxP in tests before I got iron and vitamin D treatments (which are conditions that lower ambition to work, organisational skills, concentration etc)now I always get ENTJ. I still don't know my type. ENTP seems like a close match, but I don't relate to Ti/Fe.


i referred to Wiki, cause we were discussing Wiki.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i referred to Wiki, cause we were discussing Wiki.


Oh, that makes sense now
He previously mentioned he's so/sx, and I think that he's an 8 who appears less aggressive because of the So variant and strong 7 wing


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

hypoglycemia said:


> Oh, that makes sense now
> He previously mentioned he's so/sx, and I think that he's an 8 who appears less aggressive because of the So variant and strong 7 wing


yeah you've mentioned that.. i disagree, but may be wrong.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah you've mentioned that.. i disagree, but may be wrong.


Idk I guessed that you might have skipped it
Well, Wiki is the person to decide on his Enneagram at the final


----------



## TimeWillTell

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> yeah you've mentioned that.. i disagree, but may be wrong.


Alright! I have a theory for ya peeps 

I think 7w8 & 8w7 are synonyms tbh (that's how I summed it up in my mind). 

7w8 & 8w7 describe the same arc (delimited by the 7 & 8 pure archetypes) on the enneagram circle. The theory states that people can actually move (integrate/disintegrate). So why shouldn't we also consider possible that an 7w8 individual could alternate between 8w7 & 7w8 back and forth according to the circumstances? 
I don't think people types are that rigid and that only mystical events such as integration or disintegration occur in the lifetime of an individual.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> Alright! I have a theory for ya peeps
> 
> I think 7w8 & 8w7 are synonyms tbh (that's how I summed it up in my mind).
> 
> 7w8 & 8w7 describe the same arc (delimited by the 7 & 8 pure archetypes) on the enneagram circle. The theory states that people can actually move (integrate/disintegrate). So why shouldn't we also consider possible that an 7w8 individual could alternate between 8w7 & 7w8 back and forth according to the circumstances?
> I don't think people types are that rigid and that only mystical events such as integration or disintegration occur in the lifetime of an individual.
> 
> Thoughts?


Might be.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ENTPs are often so/sx too.
> @_WikiRevolution_, you might be a proud member of the ever so popular "ENTJ 8 wannabe" club
> 
> *don't shoot the messenger to prove your ENTJeightness now


Kinda irrelevant, but I got a "ENTJ wannabe INFP" result in a similarminds test. Funny because they are two extreme opposites


----------



## Bunny

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fe.


----------



## Bunny

Fi 
but really Te.


----------



## Wolfskralle

Ni


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Wolfskralle said:


> Ni


Ti


----------



## Exquisitor

Ti.


----------



## fuliajulia

Definite Ni vibe, but also some Ti...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

this is difficult... it says INFJ next to your avatar, so it must be Ni... but you don't look like a typing expert, so you could be wrong. 
have you had your type checked out by a certified, board accredited professional typologist? i think that may be a more responsible way to type than this silly thread with a bunch of amateurs taking a stab in the dark... it's like the blind typing the deaf around here.


----------



## Retsu

Ti for overly long explanation


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Ji


----------



## Retsu

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Ji


 :'(
Cop out


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Retsu said:


> :'(
> Cop out


Didn't you use to type as an ESTJ?
Based on your new avatar, Fi dom.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Ti impractical thinker


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> Ti impractical thinker


Si because you like to insist on your internal observations - and not with the method of Ti. But you're Ti>Te


----------



## Exquisitor

^^ Te.

^ Still Ti.

Edit: Slightly too late, disregard my post if you like.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Exquisitor said:


> ^^ Te.
> 
> ^ Still Ti.
> 
> Edit: Slightly too late, disregard my post if you like.


Undecided between Ni and Ti for you
+ I see myself quite mediocre in Ti tbh


----------



## Retsu

hypoglycemia said:


> Didn't you use to type as an ESTJ?
> Based on your new avatar, Fi dom.


Yup. But i think it's not me, it's just what I've needed to become to function right. It's stressed me out.
Ti for you


----------



## Bunny

Si (I did consider Fi too but Si came to mind first)


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Ni, cause extrasensory perception.


----------



## Chompy

Se


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Fe


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Ti


----------



## Retsu

Definitely ne


----------



## Tsubaki

Se... with that new avatar definitely ^^


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Ne


----------



## Retsu

eh...... Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## Nick_

Te


----------



## TimeWillTell

I m laughing so hard at this avatar 

I wanted to say Ti dom first, like in ISTPs, but then, since it's a choice you did and it can be done for fun, I d say Ti-Ne combo. And I d say ENTP. but that's just a guess. So, Ne first ^^


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

WikiRevolution said:


> I m laughing so hard at this avatar
> 
> I wanted to say Ti dom first, like in ISTPs, but then, since it's a choice you did and it can be done for fun, I d say Ti-Ne combo. And I d say ENTP. but that's just a guess. So, Ne first ^^


Ne (omnipresent)


----------



## Bunny

Still Ne


----------



## BlackFandango

Fi: dark, mysterious, solitary.


----------



## candycane75

Ni


----------



## Energumen

Fe: honest and friendly.


----------



## Exquisitor

Si, just going on the avatar. It seems intricately sensory and evocatively sentimental.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Ti


----------



## Enistery

Si.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Ti


----------



## BlackFandango

Fe


----------



## fuliajulia

Hush, you're going to hurt Fluffy's feelings you Introverted Intuitive!


----------



## desecrationsmile

THIS is a good thread. We should do more of these for the other functions. @therandomsciencegirl yours is revealed already. That's no good. So I will type the one in your photo which looks Ne/Fi or Se


----------



## TimeWillTell

You seem quite Se-Fi  and I d say xSFP E > I, even if it's not required in this thread.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Ne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_

Fe


----------



## BlackFandango




----------



## Nick_




----------



## Bunny

Fi


----------



## candycane75

I want to say NI but your type says TI


----------



## Vanderlyle

Fe right there.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Umm. Fi-Se like.


----------



## BlackFandango

Fi-Ne


----------



## ObservantFool

Ni-Te


----------



## Bunny

Fi


----------



## Vanderlyle

Ti


----------



## Convex

Te.


----------



## Acadia

Ti.


----------



## Adena

Fi


----------



## Miss Prince

Te


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## Bunny

Si


----------



## desecrationsmile

Null. No fun! Your type is listed..


----------



## Bunny

Ne

Most people's on here are listed, you're not suppose to look at it until after you guess. -_-


----------



## desecrationsmile

Impossible. Haha you and I keep running into each other on here though. You keep guessing Ne.


----------



## Bunny

Then don't play the game. Simple.


----------



## desecrationsmile

This is awkward now after I edited my post. Anyway ....have a nice day I guess.


----------



## Bunny

You're on these types of threads and so am I, we're bound to run into each other.

I'm suppose to guess and I have concluded on Ne for you... So, I say Ne.


----------



## desecrationsmile

K


----------



## Bunny

:frustrating:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi vs Ti


----------



## Sava Saevus

Te


----------



## fuliajulia

Ti -- so much ti --


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe.


----------



## raskoolz

Fi


----------



## The Lawyer

Fi


----------



## bleghc

Oh, man. A lawyer?! Ti.


----------



## Conterphobia

Ne


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Convex

Si.


----------



## an absurd man

Ne


----------



## blood roots

Te


----------



## Retsu

Trippy se


----------



## Monteskiusz

Se+Fi Performer at Katharsis.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Fi


----------



## Lunaena

It is hard to see what the picture really is. At least to me. Maybe Se.


----------



## blood roots

Fi.


----------



## smilephantomhive

Fe


----------



## Monteskiusz

Some Si cold with very stron Fi. 
Or Te+Si/Ni probably Si


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## briansen

Ni


----------



## Convex

Fi.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ni but you really give the Ti vibe. :abnormal:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Fe


----------



## Captain Mclain

Fififififi


----------



## inregardstomyself

Ne?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Se


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ti you are. Ne you become


----------



## BlackFandango

Se


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti + Ni


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ti + Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi + Te.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Si + Te (That's a beautiful avatar, btw.)


----------



## Nick_

Ni


----------



## Retsu

Se


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## Monteskiusz

Ti+Ne 
Socionics INTp


----------



## 124567

*Ni*


----------



## piano

Ne


----------



## Blue Soul

@i cant play the piano Fi.


----------



## Retsu

I was going to say Ni before i saw your type. It's the owl.


----------



## Bunny

Fi but a little Si too.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ti


----------



## BlackFandango

Ti for Tiger!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

It's a leopard 

F for fandago.
I for 1st person pronoun to refer to self. 

Fi.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## Cesspool

I thought Ti (istp) but now I see it's Te (estj)


----------



## Captain Mclain

Fi. nthego:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Te+Si probably easiest avatar when typimg. Best mached with mbti type


----------



## Retsu

Ni


----------



## BlackFandango

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi + Ne.


----------



## Captain Mclain

Se?


----------



## USEmyNAME

Se?


----------



## Nick_

Si


----------



## Retsu

Ti


----------



## Panopticon97

Fi


----------



## Shade

Ti


----------



## Monteskiusz

INFX that dropped from heaven to earth


----------



## fuliajulia

Ni-Te... lots of Ni-Te


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ti :smile:


----------



## Snakespeare

Ne :snowman:


----------



## Nick_

Fe


----------



## Convex

Si.


----------



## 124567

Ne (ENTP) :chuncky:


----------



## Apple Pine

Extroverted addicted to guess my type threads

Skip me, guess Enigmatik's lol


----------



## Bunny

For Enigmatik Ni/Fi


----------



## counterintuitive

Ni.......................


----------



## overlordofpizza

Se


----------



## Captain Mclain

Te


----------



## Monteskiusz

Se+Ti?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Ni ---Ti


----------



## Captain Mclain

So many Si


----------



## Maiko_Hima

Te?


----------



## briansen

Fe


----------



## Istrid

Literally how can you even do this when the only "vibe" that's being expressed is through the person's avatar and signature. And I can't even see the latter.

...Fi?


----------



## Bunny

Si
It's easier once they have an avatar, signature, etc.


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi

(and yeah I always thought this was mostly just for shits...right? lol)


----------



## Bunny

Ti

and well it actually helps you learn a little about MBTI really. It's a good exercise for anyone just learning (or still learning) about it.


----------



## Friendly Creature

while I'm here I might as well participate, slightly. 

Usually it's the (mentally disturbed) INFJs who are devout "Wytches", so I'll go with a very disillusioned and confused NiFe.


----------



## Adena

Si


----------



## overlordofpizza

Fi


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Fi. Cute kitty.


----------



## Bunny

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## AdInfinitum

Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## Retsu

Te


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Se.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ze. i.e. Cray Ze.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Zen you mean roud:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Nope. I don't ever mark typos. :kitteh:


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi,

Congrats


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Fi (with Se)


----------



## overlordofpizza

Si


----------



## grimoire

Se, maybe?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## Bunny

Si/Se


----------



## Dante Scioli

Ne

Can't even make up your mind.


----------



## Skeletalz

Fe


----------



## Bunny

Dante Scioli said:


> Ne
> 
> Can't even make up your mind.


:dry:

Because I gave him two Dom. functions? lol if you read back in the history of this thread I barely do that and I usually just give him Si but I wanted to give him a little more variety this time.

I'd appreciate you not being so J-judgey since I've never even talked to you before and I do not know you personally. It's starting to be annoying.

Thanks~


*Next person skip me.*


----------



## Lunaena

Skeletalz said:


> Fe


Se.


----------



## overlordofpizza

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

That avatar made me laugh, but I'm going with...

Te.


----------



## irulee

Ti


----------



## Nick_

Fi


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Ti


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se + Ti.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@BenevolentBitterBleeding Si + Te


----------



## overlordofpizza

Te


----------



## BlackFandango

Ne


----------



## Bunny

Ni, @BlackFandango your new avatar is sexy


----------



## raskoolz

Ni


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Fe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Convex

Fi.


----------



## mrhcmll

Ne+Ti


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@mrhcmll Fi


----------



## BlackFandango

Si


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Fi-se


----------



## Bunny

Ti


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Ni


----------



## raskoolz

Se


----------



## Convex

Fi.


----------



## Adena

Ti


----------



## overlordofpizza

Te


----------



## fuliajulia

Ti, you ooze intp


----------



## BlackFandango

Ni


----------



## Plumedoux

Se stylish


----------



## counterintuitive

Te..................


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ni.


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi


----------



## raskoolz

Fi


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi


----------



## Lelu

Ni


----------



## Conterphobia

Avatar is very Ni


----------



## Adena

Ti


----------



## Skeletalz

Si


----------



## Bunny

Ti


----------



## The_Wanderer

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Skeletalz

Fi


----------



## counterintuitive

Se


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## Skeletalz

Fi



ketchup said:


> Se


Ti for you 


* *








THIS IS Se, USE THIS AS FUTURE REFERENCE

Also, someone said in a YT comment that "This is not ear rape if I clicked on the video, then it's basically consensual.﻿", I love it


----------



## counterintuitive

Se


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Si


----------



## guardian.bunny

Te

I'm so confused as to how y'all are making these decisions when there's no discussion. You guys should talk!!

exciting.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@guardian.bunny Fe + Ne


----------



## overlordofpizza

Te


----------



## piano

Ti


----------



## Ravxn

Fi


----------



## BlackFandango

Ni


----------



## Rala

Ni


----------



## bleghc

Classic Fi/Pretentious Ni. E4 is something I can be certain of, however. :kitteh: :laughing:


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi with supporting Ne.

That avatar / sig. combo though...


----------



## Nick_

Ni


----------



## great_pudgy_owl

Ire said:


> Well, the title is what it says. BEGIN!


The functions are under everyone's name though. Except the guy above me, Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Maybe I'm naive to assume people here are being honest but I'll chance it.
The vibe I get from the above user is Fi.


----------



## starvingautist

I'll be boring and say Ne..


----------



## Super Luigi

dextromethorphan said:


> I'll be boring and say Ne..


LOL that sounds funny to me. To keep this thing going though, you seem to have dominant Ti. Just a guess, it could be inaccurate, but that's the vibe I get.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@The 11th Doctor Is it really *Ne*cessary to say?


----------



## JacksonHeights

Hmmm Imma say Ti


----------



## Bitterself

Ne


----------



## Super Luigi

@Eluid Sade
Ti


----------



## overlordofpizza

How could anyone say anything but Ne?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Ti


----------



## Wiwa

I'ma go ahead and say Ti


----------



## karethys

I guess Fi.


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## Bitterself

Fi


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Ti that finds the Ni+Te combo fascinating


----------



## Friendly Creature

Ne ; )


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Si


----------



## Sava Saevus

Te


----------



## The Lawyer

Ne


----------



## Baphomet

Te


----------



## Skeletalz

Ti


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni, nice avatar


----------



## Super Luigi

Se


----------



## SurferGhost

One word response, quick to the point and everything  so I'm going to give it a Te just because it was efficient. Although my estp friend also kinda just sums everything up in one word... But that's just to make himself sound cool I think :/


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@SurferGhost Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

@SurferGhost

So you're assuming Se is drawn towards Te? I read somewhere that it can be true. However I don't see how extroverted Perceiving functions (Pe) would tend to synthetize. I thought it was quite the opposite and more in the realm of introverted Judging functions (Ji).

Back to your dom. I lean towards Ni. But it's just a wild guess from a wannanewbe typist.
@Ire, I really still think Ni.


----------



## Xyzzy

The time is *Ni*gh, so I don't have the room to explain.

I mean, seriously, I should really go to bed, I have to wake up in five hours


----------



## SurferGhost

@WikiRevolution Yeah I think it's just my friend likes to make it sound like he knows his business with just one word responses. That also could be a Ti thing though :? Yeah because Estp's have a tendency to show off, so showing off their logic (which would be a Te thing) would prolly be attractive to them :? But yeah, I actually think summing stuff up in one word would be a Ti thing (showing immense understanding with a simple statement is literally the best feeling ever)

As for @Xyzzy . Staying up late on a site dedicated to talking about abstract theories is a Ne/Ti thing XD + that pun doh


----------



## bleghc

Haha, no one in these sorts of threads explain their answer. Ever. I don't believe it's exclusive to any function in this case. Or, I suppose, it just becomes more difficult to accurately type someone judging from _just_ that information.

Ne, just from your tangents and warm disposition.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fe.


----------



## Serpent

Se


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Pi


----------



## The Lawyer

Ti


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Te


----------



## Baphomet

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Haha, no one in these sorts of threads explain their answer. Ever. I don't believe it's exclusive to any function in this case. Or, I suppose, it just becomes more difficult to accurately type someone judging from _just_ that information.
> 
> Ne, just from your tangents and warm disposition.


Lol oh we were suppose to explain?

Well in that case I get Si(with Te) vibes from the person above, the whole organized and laid out scheme of signature (just points out factual, yet not quite significant, detail), the avatar eludes to a sort of secretive and brooding theme...almost like the person doesn't trust the world so he is hanging back from exposure to the world while he carefully plots and schemes, uhhh the name earthious?.... lol self explanatory I guess.


----------



## Serpent

Ti


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

Te


----------



## The Lawyer

Ne


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni

erc3:


----------



## MalibuIsACruelWorld

Se


----------



## Bitterself

Isfp (Fi)


----------



## Super Luigi

@Eluid Sade
some sort of TP: breaking the rules with a bold guess about the person's real type despite their avatar


----------



## Conterphobia

Ti, obviously.


----------



## Baphomet

Ni(Ni+Ti), the "obviously" comment gave it away, and so did the signature


----------



## mintyphoenix

Quote is raging Ni. 

Avatar is Ne to me for being goofy.


----------



## The Lawyer

Fi


----------



## bleghc

otim said:


> Lol oh we were suppose to explain?
> 
> Well in that case I get Si(with Te) vibes from the person above, the whole organized and laid out scheme of signature (just points out factual, yet not quite significant, detail), the avatar eludes to a sort of secretive and brooding theme...almost like the person doesn't trust the world so he is hanging back from exposure to the world while he carefully plots and schemes, uhhh the name earthious?.... lol self explanatory I guess.


No, we're not necessarily required to explain. I was referencing you typing someone as a Te user based off of a lack of an explanation for the function they guessed. You're all good. :kitteh:

And person above, I'd guess Pe/Ji at the very most. Sort of has a condescending Fi RBF vibe to it, if you know what I mean. Which you don't. Which I'm hoping you don't question. But maybe not Pe/Ji, hmm... ISFP?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ne


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi-Se


----------



## Super Luigi

WikiRevolution said:


> Fi-Se


xNTP (so Ne or Ti)
Is that a guess for me or @Worriedfunction?


----------



## TapudiPie

Ni+Te?


----------



## Super Luigi

TapudiPie said:


> Ni+Te?


For you, my guess is Ne or Se. I'm not sure which.
Wow, that's surprising. Te is a function I lack, but could you please explain how you see Ni at work in me? Unless, of course, it's just a guess and you can't really explain it beyond is just being a guess. In either case, please do respond. Currently I am trying to figure out if I am more of an INFJ or ISTP for several reasons.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Fe


----------



## Bunny

Ti.


----------



## Baphomet

The avatar screams Se, whilst the the signature quote tells me Ti, Se+Ti


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Fe


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Si


----------



## TimeWillTell

Te


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Ne


----------



## Bitterself

Ni


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Fi looks right.


----------



## Super Luigi

Si or Te


----------



## Energumen

Ti


----------



## MisterPerfect

TI


----------



## MissRainyDay

Ni maybe?


----------



## Super Luigi

Ne


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Fe?


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## Cataclysm

Fi


----------



## kiriosa

Fe


----------



## Bitterself

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Si.


----------



## kiriosa

Ti


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## sinaasappel

Si


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Luigi

Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni


----------



## Super Luigi

@IALBSWDYKM - Do you think you explain why you feel Ni from me?

Se


----------



## Conterphobia

The 11th Doctor said:


> @_IALBSWDYKM_ - Do you think you explain why you feel Ni from me?
> 
> Se


I could come up with reasons, sure. But why?


----------



## Super Luigi

IALBSWDYKM said:


> I could come up with reasons, sure. But why?


Because I'm curious, and trying to self-type. Please do share your reasons with me. I would really appreciate it. It would be very helpful.


----------



## Conterphobia

The 11th Doctor said:


> Because I'm curious, and trying to self-type. Please do share your reasons with me. I would really appreciate it. It would be very helpful.


The person in your avatar is INTJ, in my estimation. They have a very "grown up on the outside, child on the inside" thing going on not to mention the colors where the brightest part is on the inside and gets darker as it moves outward which I also think of symbolism for how the INTJ's mind works. Your name assumes a question to be asked which I view as Ni. The quote in your sig starts off with an assertion about the nature of reality and then goes into a statement about what is happening now which I view as Ni/Se. The quote comes from a specific thing where a larger, true statement is made about life and that is seeing into the depths of things which is Ni.

If you were to ask me I would say you are just looking to see if I am "right" about things and hold yourself to some kind of knowledgeable person on the subject of Jungian theory. That could be true, but I doubt you have read psychological types.


----------



## Super Luigi

@IALBSWDYKM
That is very interesting to hear/read. Such a marvelous perspective of a character from simply a picture. LOL yes indeed "a question to be asked". It is the question which must never be answered. Silence will fall when the question is asked: Doctor Who?
I am not looking to see if you are "right". I am trying to absorb as much information as I can to reach a solid conclusion, but I am holding myself to knowledgeable people on Jungian theory. You are correct in assuming that I have not read psychological types. Is that a book?


----------



## Conterphobia

The 11th Doctor said:


> @_IALBSWDYKM_
> That is very interesting to hear/read. Such a marvelous perspective of a character from simply a picture. I am not looking to see if you are "right". I am trying to absorb as much information as I can to reach a solid conclusion, but I am holding myself to knowledgeable people on Jungian theory. You are correct in assuming that I have not read psychological types. Is that a book?


It is THEE book. It is the book that Jungian Cognitive Function theory is based on. It is written by Carl Gustav Jung, the founder of introversion/extroversion the collective unconscious and the cognitive functions. I got my copy in the mail about a week ago. I plan on reading it after I finish the book 'Essays in Existentialism'.


----------



## Super Luigi

IALBSWDYKM said:


> It is THEE book. It is the book that Jungian Cognitive Function theory is based on. It is written by Carl Gustav Jung, the founder of introversion/extroversion the collective unconscious and the cognitive functions. I got my copy in the mail about a week ago. I plan on reading it after I finish the book 'Essays in Existentialism'.


Interesting. I briefly read his definition of the functions, but I did not understand what he was saying. :tongue:


----------



## kiriosa

Ni, got convinced haha


----------



## Serpent

Ne


----------



## kiriosa

Ni


----------



## bleghc

Sexually frustrated Pe. Ne > Se.


----------



## kiriosa

Hella Rad Trash said:


> Sexually frustrated Pe. Ne > Se.


Excuse me? 

Ne


----------



## bleghc

Just look at how big that mouth is. Trying to get some of that dirty, dirty microphone. Unless you were referring to Pe - which, in that case, means perceiving function, which is either Ne or Se. I put it first because that seemed like a definite - or "obvious" for me, judging from just the profile picture. I could say Fi from your signature, though. 

Next person can skip me.


----------



## Aymea

Getting a Fi vibe here


----------



## kiriosa

Si


----------



## Aymea

Ne


----------



## Bitterself

Fi


----------



## kiriosa

Ti


----------



## B0r3d

Te


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@B0r3d Fi + Ni


----------



## kiriosa

Ni


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@kiriosa Not sure what to make of David Tennant screaming on air, but it looks more like the kind of playfulness I generally associate with Ne. (Or maybe I'm just biased from watching _Doctor Who_)

Ergo, Ne.


----------



## Retsu

Ni


----------



## Bunny

Just going by vibe, Si.
(Although I think your current type fits you best.)


----------



## inregardstomyself

Wytch said:


> Just going by vibe, Si.
> (Although I think your current type fits you best.)


Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Friendly Creature

Hmm difficult difficult yes... I feel a Gamma in you yes yes. I'd say... Fi.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti :tongue:


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Serpent

Se


----------



## Super Luigi

Te


----------



## kiriosa

Ni


----------



## raskoolz

Fe


----------



## Baphomet

Fi


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## Kerik_S

@Nihilo Ex Nihilo: Ti because of username, not because of what's under the username


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Si.


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Si.


Lies and slander, Winchester! xD


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Kerik_S said:


> Lies and slander, Winchester! xD


ISFJ fits rather well, in fact.


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> ISFJ fits rather well, in fact.


I am omni-type EINSFTPJ!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Kerik_S said:


> I am omni-type EINSFTPJ!


Aww, you're actually offended :3

Will this be one of those Si life changing moments that sticks with and haunts you for ever?


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Aww, you're actually offended :3
> 
> Will this be one of those Si life changing moments that sticks with and haunts you for ever?


My FeFiFoFum can overcome all feelings!


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi


----------



## Convex

Ne.


----------



## Serpent

Ne


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Te


----------



## counterintuitive

Ti


----------



## kiriosa

Ti


----------



## Blue Soul

Ne.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ti.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## Baphomet

The 11th Doctor said:


> I have studied so much about MBTI. I feel like I'm over-thinking it, which is bad. Please don't try to talk me out of my decision when I have finally reached a conclusion that I'm happy about. I'm very similar to the ESFJs that I know, and we get along very well.


oh no! don't worry about me man I just got abit interested. I wouldn't want to do that because it should be your own discovery regardless of whether you're wrong or right


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Se


----------



## Super Luigi

otim said:


> oh no! don't worry about me man I just got abit interested. I wouldn't want to do that because it should be your own discovery regardless of whether you're wrong or right


Thank goodness you're not trying to do what I thought you were. Anyway, I think I've had enough discovery. I would rather just assume that this time I'm right, and that, at long last, is all there is to it.


----------



## Baphomet

The 11th Doctor said:


> Thank goodness you're not trying to do what I thought you were. Anyway, I think I've had enough discovery. I would rather just assume that this time I'm right, and that, at long last, is all there is to it.


Also make no mistake, he does seem INFJ tbh and if he isn't he is definitely not INTJ


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@otim Fi?


----------



## Baphomet

Te


----------



## Serpent

Se


----------



## Super Luigi

otim said:


> Also make no mistake, he does seem INFJ tbh and if he isn't he is definitely not INTJ


Wait I'm a little confused now, are you saying Kerik_S, the guy I was talking with in the thread, seems INFJ and if not he's not INTJ, or are you saying that about me?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

IxFJ.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fe


----------



## Serpent

Ti/Ne


----------



## Baphomet

The 11th Doctor said:


> Wait I'm a little confused now, are you saying Kerik_S, the guy I was talking with in the thread, seems INFJ and if not he's not INTJ, or are you saying that about me?


saying that about him
@Serpent Ne (Ne + Ti)


----------



## Kerik_S

otim said:


> Unfortunately he went abit too hard on you lmao sorry man but thats what happens with Ni dom people who have done extensive research on a certain topic they are sure of (especially for an INFJ). The amount of internal processing one has to go through, all the different perspectives considered once they have their overall perfect clear view of something it is time to lay down the law lmao.


Yes, @The 11th Doctor , this is a good way to explain my behavior. The fact that I dug a lot with Ni accounts for how much I lacked any need to present as self-doubting. And the Fe explains why I felt the need to present my information in a manner that was laden with conviction (as to avoid seeming wishy-washy).

Thank you, otim, for the assist in making my actions a bit more clear through the theory.

　


otim said:


> Looking back, there was some disconnect between you and him (interms of you and him coming to an understanding). I think the issue is with how you look at MBTI. . . . The usual descriptions of the cognitive types are based on summarising the all the multitudes of branches of behaviour into a coherant understanding, this is how you were approaching however he was focusing on the core understanding of the functions. . . .
> 
> I hope I represented you well? @_Kerik_S_


Yup. The core stuff is more important to me than the sum total of all particular manifestations of the functions. I only focus on particular functions _per their dom, aux, tert, or inf placement_ if I'm narrowing down function order.

　


The 11th Doctor said:


> Yes he was very firm in his approach and we have very different points of view about MBTI. Yes I have noticed that people with strong Ni seem to be so set within their own perspectives that they come across as much more sure of themselves than they should, which can be very off-putting to other types.


Sometimes. When it's Ni+Ti kinda stuff, the self-assurance comes from refusing to qualify my statement to alleviate a possible negative reaction from others. With Ni-Fe(+Ti) stuff, I tend to make more concessions to the possbility of being wrong.

And no, @The 11th Doctor , I wouldn't have been offended. Just because I'm self-assured in certain areas, and speak in a way that puts you off, doesn't mean I'm prone to becoming defensive. But, I suppose our inherent misunderstanding of one another could lead you to expect me to do things that I honestly don't do. Fe makes me... almost go on the _offensive_ rather than defensive, but that's also 9w8 (or 8w9, because I'm not sure which one is in my Ennea-tritype just yet.


----------



## Baphomet

Kerik_S said:


> Yes, @The 11th Doctor , this is a good way to explain my behavior. The fact that I dug a lot with Ni accounts for how much I lacked any need to present as self-doubting. And the Fe explains why I felt the need to present my information in a manner that was laden with conviction (as to avoid seeming wishy-washy).
> 
> Thank you, otim, for the assist in making my actions a bit more clear through the theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. The core stuff is more important to me than the sum total of all particular manifestations of the functions. I only focus on particular functions _per their dom, aux, tert, or inf placement_ if I'm narrowing down function order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes. When it's Ni+Ti kinda stuff, the self-assurance comes from refusing to qualify my statement to alleviate a possible negative reaction from others. With Ni-Fe(+Ti) stuff, I tend to make more concessions to the possbility of being wrong.
> 
> And no, @The 11th Doctor , I wouldn't have been offended. Just because I'm self-assured in certain areas, and speak in a way that puts you off, doesn't mean I'm prone to becoming defensive. But, I suppose our inherent misunderstanding of one another could lead you to expect me to do things that I honestly don't do. Fe makes me... almost go on the _offensive_ rather than defensive, but that's also 9w8 (or 8w9, because I'm not sure which one is in my Ennea-tritype just yet.


Interesting...that makes alot of sense......

For some reason I saw alot of myself in you (or rather alot of you in me?) just from reading your posts and wasn't not 100% sure why, because with alot of INFJs I don't normally find that the case so you were a rarity to me. Just seen you say your 9w8, lol so am I, not sure if that is entirely where I see the connection from or if there is more to it but it makes more sense I guess. I even read your posts asif in my voice asif its me talking but a older or rather a more mature version of me.


----------



## desecrationsmile

Se

Pleased to meet you, hope you guessed my name


----------



## Retsu

Fi


----------



## desecrationsmile

Se

How about now?


----------



## kiriosa

Si


----------



## candycane75

Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni


----------



## Super Luigi

Ne


----------



## kiriosa

Ni:exterminate:


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni @kiriosa Why do you continue to see me as an Ni?


----------



## kiriosa

The 11th Doctor said:


> Ni @kiriosa Why do you continue to see me as an Ni?


It's based on the vibe I get from your profile.


----------



## Super Luigi

kiriosa said:


> It's based on the vibe I get from your profile.


If only I didn't have to wait an entire month to change my username again. My current username, profile pic, avatar, and signature were all created under false assumptions. I thought I was ENTP, so the 11th Doctor became my hero. Now I realize I'm not, but there's nothing I can do about the rest until January 2016.
:tongue:


----------



## kiriosa

The 11th Doctor said:


> If only I didn't have to wait an entire month to change my username again. My current username, profile pic, avatar, and signature were all created under false assumptions. I thought I was ENTP, so the 11th Doctor became my hero. Now I realize I'm not, but there's nothing I can do about the rest until January 2016.
> :tongue:


Well, you could still change your siggy and avatar ;D But why should eleven not be your hero anymore? He's awesome? No need to change your username just because you're not the same type he is.


----------



## Super Luigi

kiriosa said:


> Well, you could still change your siggy and avatar ;D But why should eleven not be your hero anymore? He's awesome?


Seems like a person's hero should be the same MBTI as they are, or at least very close. Also, it wouldn't make sense to have a picture of something other than The Doctor because of my username.


----------



## kiriosa

The 11th Doctor said:


> Seems like a person's hero should be the same MBTI as they are, or at least very close. Also, it wouldn't make sense to have a picture of something other than The Doctor because of my username.


God damn, mix it up, who cares? ;D


----------



## Super Luigi

kiriosa said:


> God damn, mix it up, who cares? ;D


Wow, I'm going to have to pull a Captain America and say "Language!"







Personally, I want it to be all or nothing. It must all fit together.


----------



## kiriosa

The 11th Doctor said:


> Wow, I'm going to have to pull a Captain America and say "Language!"
> View attachment 448642
> 
> Personally, I want it to be all or nothing. It must all fit together.


Well, do what you want. Eleven is a hero nevertheless 
(You really don't seem like a Ne dom lol)


----------



## Super Luigi

kiriosa said:


> Well, do what you want. Eleven is a hero nevertheless
> (You really don't seem like a Ne dom lol)


Yeah I don't think I'm any type of Intuitive. Ergo my current best guess.


----------



## Kerik_S

otim said:


> Interesting...that makes alot of sense......
> 
> For some reason I saw alot of myself in you (or rather alot of you in me?) just from reading your posts and wasn't not 100% sure why, because with alot of INFJs I don't normally find that the case so you were a rarity to me. Just seen you say your 9w8, lol so am I, not sure if that is entirely where I see the connection from or if there is more to it but it makes more sense I guess. I even read your posts asif in my voice asif its me talking but a older or rather a more mature version of me.


That's funny to me, because your tone in your posts strikes me as more even-keel and objective than mine. I personally wish I could be a bit calmer, and part of my thinks that with age I will become that way.

So, if anything, you sound "more mature" than me. xD

I don't like arbitrary notions about how people "are supposed to mature", so I don't think I should continue to harbor such expectations of "calmness" on myself, or try and change my principles that I've worked hard to make sure meet my deeper convictions of what's just and benevolent... But, I do remember when I believed that people who present themselves like you do were people I considered to be "more mature".

Just some perspective. I'm only 24, not 40! xD


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## Baphomet

Kerik_S said:


> That's funny to me, because your tone in your posts strikes me as more even-keel and objective than mine. I personally wish I could be a bit calmer, and part of my thinks that with age I will become that way.
> 
> So, if anything, you sound "more mature" than me. xD
> 
> I don't like arbitrary notions about how people "are supposed to mature", so I don't think I should continue to harbor such expectations of "calmness" on myself, or try and change my principles that I've worked hard to make sure meet my deeper convictions of what's just and benevolent... But, I do remember when I believed that people who present themselves like you do were people I considered to be "more mature".
> 
> Just some perspective. I'm only 24, not 40! xD


Interesting, thats funny cos from my point of view my growth in maturity will come when I develop my idiosyncrasy temperament i.e I become more sure of myself and my stand point like you are. Lol so in that way I see you more mature but I guess its natural for us to see something other than our selves somehow being more mature, simply because we automatically feel we are not yet mature therefore an attitude different to us must be the more mature one.

lol and im 4 years younger than you, in INFJ years thats like 40 
@BenevolentBitterBleeding Fe


----------



## Kerik_S

.


----------



## Kerik_S

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Fi.


I was showing a lot of Fi in that post, wasn't I?


----------



## Kerik_S

otim said:


> Interesting, thats funny cos from my point of view my growth in maturity will come when I develop my idiosyncrasy temperament i.e I become more sure of myself and my stand point like you are. Lol so in that way I see you more mature but I guess its natural for us to see something other than our selves somehow being more mature, simply because we automatically feel we are not yet mature therefore an attitude different to us must be the more mature one.
> 
> lol and im 4 years younger than you, in INFJ years thats like 40
> @_BenevolentBitterBleeding_ Fe


Well, your Fe seems better than mine:



otim said:


> *I guess its natural for us to see something other than our selves somehow being more mature, simply because we automatically feel we are not yet mature therefore an attitude different to us must be the more mature one.*


Fe game so strong O_O

You may be a Fe-subtype, which could explain why some people have guessed you to be a Fe-dom.

　

I'm Ne-subtype, which actually can cloud my clear expression of Ni-Fe because-- if you subscribe to Socionics-- an INFp　*(*_INFJ, if compared through meta-analysis_*)*　has Ne in a position in our sociotype　*(*_like the function stack_*)*　that*:*



[*=1]accepts information　*(*_as does Ni*,* Se*,* Si-- though, my Se and Si are relatively unused in me, so only the Ni is very apparent_*)**,* 
[*=1]doesn't need contact with others to boost its availability　*(*_like Ni*,* Ti*,* and Te-- Te is weak, and Ti produces information rather than accepting it, so it doesn't muddle the Ni like Ne does_*)**,
* 
[*=1]is constantly active and influential　*(*_like Ni*,* Fe*,* and Fi-- only Ni is accepting rather than producing_*)**,* 

_but also*:*_


[*=1]is not something I consider to be a part of myself in any automatic sense-- it's not self-referential, so it can slip through the cracks without me noticing its influence when reconsidering how to think about things　*(*_like Fi*,* Si*,* Te-- and, like I said, only Ne, out of these three + Ne is both strong and accepts information_*)**,* 
[*=1]is not operating in my conscious mind*,* 
[*=1] is very cautious in accepting and considering information, leading to a bit of ambivalence across the dual-influence of Ni and Ne's axis of processing 

Take into account the fact that I've always been rather Sanguine in Temperament Theory (though, predominantly Phlegmatic, Sanguine-'ness is very extroverted and reactive), and that means I'm not gonna give myself that much time to sort through the dual-influence of Ni and Ne-- and figure out how to articulate the influx of opposing information aspects of intuition-- and simply react both quickly and in a way that seems a bit more balanced between what I take into account between both the outward possibilities (Ne) and ramifications drawn from my own internal abstractions (Ni).

Sanguine and Ne-subtype could explain our difference, meaning you may never be like me and I may never be like you... in terms of expression.

Clearly, we can both look past our _expression_ and appreciate the more obvious similarities, because clearly a part of me processes things (even if they don't make it into outward expression) in a way that you do (but your doesn't get lost in translation on its way out to expression)... and I'm assuming it's the same recognition of yourself that you see in my words, even if you aren't apt to phrasing things the same way I am.

Socionics, Temperament theory, and Enneagram are my favorite. MBTI is good for memetics and a label on a forum-- otherwise, it's not anywhere near as consistent a system as Socionics.


----------



## Baphomet

Kerik_S said:


> You may be a Fe-subtype, which could explain why some people have guessed you to be a Fe-dom.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Ne-subtype, which actually can cloud my clear expression of Ni-Fe because-- if you subscribe to Socionics-- an INFp　(INFJ, if compared through meta-analysis)　has Ne in a position in our sociotype　(like the function stack)　that:
> 
> accepts information　(as does Ni, Se, Si-- though, my Se and Si are relatively unused in me, so only the Ni is very apparent),
> doesn't need contact with others to boost its availability　(like Ni, Ti, and Te-- Te is weak, and Ti produces information rather than accepting it, so it doesn't muddle the Ni like Ne does),
> 
> is constantly active and influential　(like Ni, Fe, and Fi-- only Ni is accepting rather than producing),
> 
> 
> but also:
> is not something I consider to be a part of myself in any automatic sense-- it's not self-referential, so it can slip through the cracks without me noticing its influence when reconsidering how to think about things　(like Fi, Si, Te-- and, like I said, only Ne, out of these three + Ne is both strong and accepts information),
> is not operating in my conscious mind,
> is very cautious in accepting and considering information, leading to a bit of ambivalence across the dual-influence of Ni and Ne's axis of processing
> 
> 
> Take into account the fact that I've always been rather Sanguine in Temperament Theory (though, predominantly Phlegmatic, Sanguine-'ness is very extroverted and reactive), and that means I'm not gonna give myself that much time to sort through the dual-influence of Ni and Ne-- and figure out how to articulate the influx of opposing information aspects of intuition-- and simply react both quickly and in a way that seems a bit more balanced between what I take into account between both the outward possibilities (Ne) and ramifications drawn from my own internal abstractions (Ni).
> 
> Sanguine and Ne-subtype could explain our difference, meaning you may never be like me and I may never be like you... in terms of expression.
> 
> Clearly, we can both look past our expression and appreciate the more obvious similarities, because clearly a part of me processes things (even if they don't make it into outward expression) in a way that you do (but your doesn't get lost in translation on its way out to expression)... and I'm assuming it's the same recognition of yourself that you see in my words, even if you aren't apt to phrasing things the same way I am.
> 
> Socionics, Temperament theory, and Enneagram are my favorite. MBTI is good for memetics and a label on a forum-- otherwise, it's not anywhere near as consistent a system as Socionics.


woow interesting, I have not really looked into socionics properly but I think that I just may have to now  this 'sub-type' stuff is new to me so I guess I will defo have to look into it. I know of Enneagrams quite well but I have no idea about temperament theory so this is all pretty exciting stuff you have brought upon me. 

How do I find out my sub-type for sure? Although your analysis is probably right if it seems as obvious as it does. Being Ne-subtype sounds painfully tiring X_x, like my head is already a struggle to muddle through as it is so I wonder what yours is like...must be fun though. 

Having this "strong Fe game" I feel doesn't help me get what I want lol, its useful for getting me in good situations with people I guess but I would trade it for w.e you have or atleast maybe less Fe and more of your composition so its a balance.

EDIT: lol I feel like we have taken over this topic with our irrelevant side-tracking, should we take this conversation elsewhere??? lmao

EDIT 2: Turns out im phelgmatic first and sanguine second


----------



## Tsubaki

Well, the very first impression was Se-ish ^^


----------



## Super Luigi

Ne


----------



## Freelancepoliceman

Si.


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## littlelionheart

Ti (It's all that Doctor Who)


----------



## Schizoid

Fe


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi. Sh.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Fe


----------



## Super Luigi

Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## desecrationsmile

ti


----------



## Kerik_S

otim said:


> I see, well at the moment I am unsure about initial/terminating so I will just let this sit around in my mind for awhile as I eventually find the right answer.
> Also while I am claiming to be a creative type I could still be an Se sub-type, I just dont know quite how a Se sub-type would manifest lol I mean I play sports(teamsports) and I get really competitive idk lol ??? From what I read, sub types are a depiction of the function that you practice the use of the most (so it can actually change overtime), so maybe I use my Se alot which is why its my sub-type? Who knows.
> 
> I read the description of a dominant sub-type and it seemed way too...dominant lol. The only thing I would share with the dominant description is the ambition http://puu.sh/m19jA/162fbf7ce3.png but the rest...http://puu.sh/m19ci/ee99b15da3.png lol I *REALLY* do not identify with. With the creative descriptions I can't say I feel I totally resonate but all these descriptions seem like extremes and one dimensional representations of the sub-types so probably not worth pondering about.


Yeah, you said it. They also said extroverts are likely to be that way, and referenced an EIE (Hamley) in the one you didn't identify with.

Knowing that you play team sports, especially soccer (which I ranked recently in a thread as _the sport I'm least likely to either enjoy or be good at_), I'd say INFJ-Se works pretty well. 2 out of 3 dichotomies of subtype are enough to indicate it since there's only two Contact subtypes and two Distance subtypes. You got the contact, and you only need one of the others to type as Dominant or Creative, and the Dominant seems off the table for you. If you were Fe-subtype, you'd be on Fe blast a lot of the time. You seem more grounded. Se is the grounded subtype, in my opinion.

I've worked with Se explicitly, and it didn't get much better. You may just be naturally gifted at soccer and other team sports and it worked your Se. All the dribbling and split-second decisions that determine the next small motor movement (as simple as the way you take your next step while running)... all while navigating around the other players and making decisions and accessing muscle memory... completely Se. Like, so Se that it's unfathomable that an INFJ could even engage in it.

Since Se is inferior/suggestive, you clearly got some rewarding mental and emotional kick-back for training and strengthening your Se, and you just kept at it.

　
I'm not surprised at all, really.


----------



## Retsu

Yeah that's pretty Ti vibe


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi (avatar vibe)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@coagulate An Fe-dom desperately trying to escape Fe. :laughing:


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni-dom just as much trying to escape it as the ESFJ above them is trying to escape dominant Fe.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## counterintuitive

Fe! (And don't we all want to transcend our functions?! Or mortal limits?! haha)


----------



## Super Luigi

Se... maybe :tongue:


----------



## Kerik_S

Retsu said:


> Yeah that's pretty Ti vibe


It's typology. Until people get it through their noggins that typology in and of itself is Ti-heavy stuff, anyone who talks about the system-- rather than just going on the other parts of the forum and extroverting-- is gonna end up being seen as a Ti.

"until people [do X, or start thinking Y], anyone [else is gonna end up being thought of as Z]" is Fe. It's about how words [Sensory sounds, with Jungian-Intuitive meaning], when spoken by people [F ... it's about people], will be interpreted by others (through their intellect, so either a T or F) in certain ways due to social influences and the fact that we're social creatures [F again].

Being able to understand that this is what's happening is social psychology at work, which is Fe.

Being able to connect it secondarily to typology is Fe with some Ti attached.

　
EDIT: And my motivation for typing any of this is to clear up a symbolic misunderstanding that I see prevalent in an online community. Fe.


----------



## Super Luigi

@Kerik_S
"Unknown"? That's a recent development. So I take it that now you have second thoughts?


----------



## Kerik_S

The 11th Doctor said:


> Ni-dom just as much trying to escape it as the ESFJ above them is trying to escape dominant Fe.


Apparently, I'm pretty good at escaping Fe. ^_^ "Ti." "Ti." "Ti." GAHH


----------



## Super Luigi

Kerik_S said:


> Apparently, I'm pretty good at escaping Fe. ^_^ "Ti." "Ti." "Ti." GAHH


----------



## Kerik_S

The 11th Doctor said:


> @_Kerik_S_
> "Unknown"? That's a recent development. So I take it that now you have second thoughts?


No. I'm on some other threads like this one, and I keep forgetting to shut my signature off so people can't guess my type. The cat's outta the bag with this one because I keep mentioning my Fe. But, I've been reading some other quick-typing threads and I don't want to spoil it by having my type above my avatar or below my posts.

You've added MyPersonality.info's MBTI to your signature, even though you said from the get-go that you're good at making tests score you in a certain way, and asking multiple people to invest a little bit of time in typing you, and then after I spent even more time typing you. Why do you have a banner displaying a test result that you yourself admitted-- as the reason that predicated all of your requests for others to type you-- was so inaccurately gauged by those things?

I know I said I can't force you to believe my typing, but it seems like you're actually _trying_ to assert yourself as INFJ. You were very... complimenting of how cool we sound, or whatever, from the get-go. You posted openly about how you thought "someone you think and someone else thinks in an INTJ {me}" said you weren't INFJ, and you've been slipping hints to me that you have reason to believe it's your type.

You change your avatar to shake off people mistyping you as a T-dom, and then get a badge to match your new avatar with test results you yourself didn't trust about a week ago, even though it has the one type I can tell you out of the introverts (well, four out of the introverts: INFJ, INTJ and INTP and ISTP) that I don't think you are.

Why did I waste my time? You clearly have a bias and you intended to act out that bias.


----------



## Super Luigi

@Kerik_S
How do you always manage to make me look bad when I was asking about you?
You still have not answered my question, only insulted me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

The 11th Doctor said:


> @Kerik_S
> How do you always manage to make me look bad when I was asking about you?
> You still have not answered my question, only insulted me.


Did this to me too recently. It's a pervasive passive-aggression.


----------



## Super Luigi

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Did this to me too recently. It's a pervasive passive-aggression.


This type of behavior seems to be a pattern with him. He has done this towards an INFP in a thread I made in which I was trying to determine my type. Not trying to attack his character, just being honest.


----------



## Kerik_S

*Copy of PM I just sent: Soemthing passive-aggressive people don't do*

@_Occams Chainsaw_ ,

I sensed you had a problem with me, but thought it was too petty to get into. I didn't base my behavior off of that analysis because I thought you might just be an assertive person and that I was being too sensitive.

I wasn't being passive-aggressive. This is a clear case of two people that don't like me deciding to zero-in on a criticism made against me because people love to just solidify their negative opinions. I'm outspoken. It's the opposite of passive-aggressive. Even when I buttered my statement with countless apologies or "_I know how this might come across, but what I mean is_" pat-phrase bullcrap and slowly chipped away at my own confidence, I still said what I felt was worth saying.

I make public examples of people.

Here's yours and @_The 11th Doctor_ 's

If you're going to make a charge against me, I'm going to make gestures (I don't care if they come across as posturing) that prove that those people are out-of-line.

_Exact copy of a very direct message I sent someone who I was *directly confronting* before you even bothered to come out of your own passive-aggression in order to rail the same charge against me:_



> If you have to tell yourself that, that's fine. But if your Fe is causing you to "amass" to the point where it supposedly masks your Ni, than that would mean the Fe is dominant.
> 
> Your own arguments to speak on behalf of this Ni is saying that the Fe in and of itself is so strong that it's clouding another strong function.
> 
> INFJ (and INFP, and all the IN types, and to some degree EN types as well-- particularly ENFJ and ENFP) are practically idealized on PerC and some of them (INTJ and INFP) are idealized all over the internet. It leads to over-representation and people claiming they can relate when they absolutely not only _fail to relate_ but also clearly show that their type isn't what they think it is.
> 
> It's not deliberate dishonesty. It's just desperate and perpetuates stereotypes. Statistically, INFx's are the most _over-typed of anyone_ on PerC and stastically the most skewed from how many the actual organizations that use these typology systems (in a professionally-tested and money-costing manner) say their should be.
> 
> It would be great if there were more people I could relate to-- INFJ's tend to have an "alien complex" (like INFP's "Starchild complex")-- but,, I'd rather relate to people who are actually like me, not people that are catching onto some trend that happens to include stereotyped versions of me that put me on some kind of unfair pedestal that no one can live up to.
> 
> I'm not even terribly pissed about that. Your behavior on the forums is rude. And mine has become rude, too. But you seem to not see your actions as rude. You just apologize with "if that offended you" at the end. Which means you dislike conflict: It doesn't mean you actually care enough to examine your behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> I barely even knew you on your Type-Me thread, and you just obliged the ramblings of some virtual stranger against me after sending me a Friend Request. This INTP, whatever their name was, was completely out of line, and regardless of what I said when I actually came back on the thread: They were, as a matter of public record, making assumptions about me after I posted two things that weren't even addressed to them. And, you went back and forth just obliging their shitty behavior, and then took some "harmonizing" high road of refusing to take a side.
> 
> I cleared things up with you, told you I'd need a minute to calm down (and I stand behind everything I said, and think I handled myself well), and then I typed you just like I type anyone else.
> 
> You showed various examples through our private messaging of how you're not INFJ, and I pointed those out by saying "An INFJ [would or would not have done, said, whatever] that you [just did, or didn't do]." And now you're on some Guess My Dom thread doing exactly what you did with the INTP with this Occam's Chainsaw person.
> 
> Passive-aggressive? If I say flat-out that I know that I'm charging into conflict and stating my opinions, that's not being passive-aggressive.
> 
> You've had more substantive contact with me on these forums than that Occam person, and you still decided to color me in a certain way despite our previous reconciliation.
> 
> Harmonizing my ass. [PM-only stuff, tame but against the rules] you're being rude. And you're trying so hard to oblige everyone that you're actually _creating discord._
> 
> [Things that could be taken out of context about the person I messaged]
> 
> How can you agree with a "pattern of passive-aggression" with someone who you _have no idea what kind of exchanges we've had (*for the record, I think I've responded in less than 10 words to this person*)...?_
> 
> How can you agree with that when I went out of my way to not only be an _active-aggressor_ against your friend who [PM-only] and went into PMing with you to _choose my own place to communicate (which is not something passive-aggressive people do.... They sit in a place and pretend not to be offended, and they snipe. I fired shots, and then moved locations.)_
> 
> You like completely flipped on me.
> 
> What am I supposed to make of anything of this?
> 
> You poke the bear and then talk crap about me when I react... in public. C'mon, dude. WTF?


----------



## Treat me like Im human

Introverted intuition. Or perhaps Introverted thinking, but more than likely the former.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

@Kerik_S I have no problem with you. I just find it funny. Saw you getting all bitchy on another thread so when I saw you post on the Guess Lead Function thread I said you lead with Si and, as expected, you got pissy. Same just happened here. Lol.


----------



## Kerik_S

@Occams Chainsaw , @The 11th Doctor
I stand behind everything I've said, and will make edited retractions from anything I've said if either of you two request it and the Editing deadline isn't up.

I won't ask you to retract your statements, and I'll only retract anything that is directed at your character or motives. I'll only get rid of my defense of your petty, myopic, presumptuous charges against, if you delete those charges. I'll leave my own case intact on principle, and simply comply to you because I'm trying to balance-out standing up for myself with generally disliking the airing of someone else's laundry (from the PM, in particular).

This whole thing is lame af, tbh. If you had a problem with me, Occam, you could have said something... in the forums. I don't care. I just can't stand people keeping shit to themselves and then selectively using it against me later on for little reason other than that they _jumped at a chance _to validate themselves (yourself) when the opportunity presented itself.

You're both being incredibly rude and premature. I stand behind, again, everything I've said, including this post right here, so whatever you decide to label this post as, fire away: "Passive-aggressive"? I don't see how, but fine. "Holier-than-thou"? Sure, great. "[insert #3 of the top cliches used to dismiss people's arguments]?" Absolutely, go ahead. "Rude"? Yeah, it's uncouth, but you opened that can of worms

Air your feelings when they happen. Don't load them in your arsenal and reflexively strike whenever you found someone to join you in your ranks as One Of The Objectors.

I mean, seriously? Is this elementary school?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I like how many words you type on a topic you consider elementary school level. 

Totally not invested or anything.


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> @_Kerik_S_ I have no problem with you. I just find it funny. Saw you getting all bitchy on another thread so when I saw you post on the Guess Lead Function thread I said you lead with Si and,_* as expected*_, you got pissy. Same just happened here. Lol.


I have no problem with you. I have a problem with your actions, and you "as expected" proves that you were doing exactly what I thought you were doing:

Building expectations, not saying anything, and looking for a particular response.

It's called "confirmation bias", and it's incredibly unnecessary. "As expected" means you'd built an opinion about me.

Great. If you want to bring that opinion of me up later on, find what made you feel that way and post a Quote from me in the thread that was so "pissy" so people can levy their own opinions rather than drinking from your cup of grudges.

You had a problem with my actions. Just as I have a problem with yours right now.

The difference is, I'm calling you out as it happens.

Holding it inside and then just talking about me in a little aside on the same thread I'm in:

_I'd rather be interpreted as pissy by one person (because enough other people that I find agreeable over all seem to have no problem with it, or actively show that they're glad I said something, in PMs or on the forums themselves).... _than to go around carrying random albatrosses and a rolodex of people I try and bait for their anger with my own passive-aggression later on.

You don't have to dislike me as a person to do something out of a grudge. If it's that engrained in your personality to carry around a rolodex, you probably treat people you _actually like_ the same way. So don't hide behind that "I ain't mad" crap because it doesn't mean jack

EDIT: I am mad, and you're not better than anyone just because you stuff your anger and act underhanded later on. Anger is healthy. Your manipulation of your own anger is unhealthy.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Confirmation bias. Hypocrite.


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I like how many words you type on a topic you consider elementary school level.
> 
> Totally not invested or anything.


"I aint' mad"

"You're totally mad."

The earmarks of passive-aggression. Passive aggression comes from disliking the act of having negative attitudes towards others.

"I ain't mad" when you're clearly bothered enough to talk about someone in public doesn't make you not mad. It makes you slightly irked and stuffing it so it comes out later on in a piss-poor manner.

And the insistence to point out how 'not invested you are' and find chances in which the other person "is invested" (and I am, dammit, because you were being mean and your poor coping skills were clearly manifesting and creating in-groups and out-groups in public).

So, congratulations. You succeeded in the flipside of passive-aggression:

Making other people upset and then using their emotional response to make you seem above it all.

You're not above it all.

At least I engage honestly


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Honesty is such a boring virtue.


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Confirmation bias. Hypocrite.


It's not a bias if I make my opinions known beforehand (notice, previous post in which I called you out for having a grudge, and then you post "as expected" about something you read about in another thread, and used short quips from me to confirm that... carrying around that attitude strongly enough to impel you to post a little "Yeah, he did [this and this and this] to me, too, blah blah blah".

That's not confirmation bias. That's you being transparent


----------



## Kerik_S

.


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Honesty is such a boring virtue.


What a passive aggressive, noncomittal answer. :wink:


----------



## Kerik_S

White flag. Seriously. This may be a great way for you to preserve your stoic image, but I'm not getting anything from defending myself anymore.

I said my peace. I disagree with you about both my character _and_ your character, so this is pointless.

What do you want from me?

Anyone wanna type our doms? We gave you a lot of material


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

You've tried a lot of shaming tactics in the last few replies. They all revolve around pride and integrity. It's interesting that these are things you find compelling. Why?


----------



## Kerik_S

Treat me like Im human said:


> Introverted intuition. Or perhaps Introverted thinking, but more than likely the former.


Really? Even when I'm angry?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Anger doesn't imply an attack imperative. That's a lazy excuse.

By that reasoning, all I have to do is be angry all the time then get away with it-- I mean, it's healthy... right? :wink:


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

My main query, though, is why shame is the way you tried to go about correcting my behaviour. Is it something you find works in correcting yours?


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You've tried a lot of shaming tactics in the last few replies. They all revolve around pride and integrity. It's interesting that these are things you find compelling. Why?


I was publicly shaming you. That's what "making an example" means.

Don't act like a saint. You sniped at me, and you happened to join in with someone who I had recently reconciled things with, repeating a pattern that I thought I'd squashed.

Nothing happens in a vacuum. We were also PMing.

In and of itself, what you did wasn't incendiary, but your behavior is poor, and

for the record

Diverting attention away from yourself is passive aggressive. And onto vague reads like "pride and integrity". Maybe because when someone stands up for themselves, it's because they had a habit of doing the opposite in the past, and they're still working out how to balance that.

And integrity? Why not?

Seriously, cease fire. This isn't fun. And I don't buy that you're above anything. You're not beneath me either: We're both being incredulous here, and you're the only one who's still trying to pretend like you're not involved.

I see through your actions, and I don't want to internalize any negative feelings about you, because all of your negativity is rooted in crap you didn't even talk to me about. You just sniped later.

Whatever, dude.

Again.

White flag.


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> My main query, though, is why shame is the way you tried to go about correcting my behaviour. Is it something you find works in correcting yours?


No, but spinning it that way serves your continued purpose of skewing (A) yourself as some uninterested third-party, and (B) the other person as having some deep neuroses.

It's neither. You aren't uninterested, and this is about as petty and base as an argument can get.

No shame. I'm not even a shame type. Anxiety (6w5) and insecure attachment (9w8 or 8w9) are more my thing. At least I own up to them, frequently, on these forums. You have _Dean Winchester with hollow eyes as your avatar: _The king of stuffing his emotions and acting like he's unaffected.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Lol. Cold reading an avatar. I've not even watched the show.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Kerik: Fi + Te.
OC: Ti + Fe.

























































:smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Si-Ne axis and Fi-Te axis.

ISTJ.


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Si-Ne axis and Fi-Te axis.
> 
> ISTJ.


Passive-aggressive.

I don't think you understand that I don't care if you mistype me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Lmao. You're paranoid. I actually think you're ISFJ... Ti-Fe is pretty clear.

Benevolent has always been an XSTJ in my typings. 

Get over yourself.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

NiTe


----------



## Super Luigi

@Ice E Leopard III
I don't get it, your avatar says ENTJ but your signature says INTP. Which one is it, or is it neither?


----------



## Kerik_S

JFC just read my private msg and cool your jets. You're not acting out of non-involvement, and I guess I'll just let you have your pissing contest.

Selective focus on whatever nuggets of information you can to detract from thinking about yourself in any constructive manner when confronted: Likely lack of dom or aux F. Most likely zeroing in on particular information (in a manner that highlights the received information's nature as face-value semantics... which indicates T but not Te).... The information is then extrapolated in a particular way that fits your view of rules of communication:

i.e., having a certain need to present yourself a certain way, showing false impartiality:

Ti. Can't determine if it's dom or aux because you're so reflexive with your responses.

　
If it were dom, it would explain why it twists things in your favor, and especially if it's paired with Se to explain your rote responses. Definitely not Ne because you would have been willing to consider the alternative possibilities for your actions.

xSTP...?


----------



## Super Luigi

@Kerik_S
Which member of PerC are you referring to in that latest message? Is it me, OC, or somebody else?


----------



## Kerik_S

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Lmao. You're paranoid. I actually think you're ISFJ... Ti-Fe is pretty clear.
> 
> Benevolent has always been an XSTJ in my typings.
> 
> _*Get over yourself.*_


"Get over myself" because I _don't think I'm Si-dom__ and you do?

_I think your overvaluing of your opinion is what led you to latch onto the memory of how I disagreed with you on that.

Also, it's typist as heck because you think that _not-being-ISxJ _is something I should "get over". Do you think that ISxJs are inferior or something? Or do you think I believe they're inferior.

This has wreaked of your own misgiving with me in the first place.

Leave me alone.

I'll change my type above my avatar to ISFJ if it'll get you to get off my back and stop asserting things about me that I've already dismissed.

Refusing to publicly leave someone alone can be reported, so take it into the PM where I messaged you.

Cease.

Fire.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Blocked the other guy. He's told me he's going to cease multiple times now, has the self awareness of a spoon and has sent unsolicited PMs. It's rather annoying at this point. 



Ice E Leopard III said:


> NiTe


Your avatar gives off an ISFP 6 vibe.
Still a gorgeous INTP though. Ti!



The 11th Doctor said:


> @Ice E Leopard III
> I don't get it, your avatar says ENTJ but your signature says INTP. Which one is it, or is it neither?


Fe, for sure. ExFJ Perhaps


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

@ 11 doc 
Ti? 

Sense ti fe 
Ne si

But fe second function?




The 11th Doctor said:


> @Ice E Leopard III
> I don't get it, your avatar says ENTJ but your signature says INTP. Which one is it, or is it neither?


You're supposed to guess my function. Don't do it like this.

*ouches*





@ OC, still NiTe


----------



## Super Luigi

@Kerik_S
Seems like you were probably talking to OC, continuing from where you two left off, before I returned to the thread.
Never-mind me, then. I resign the skirmish between the both of you. Although I second the sentiment expressed by Kerik_S, that is, a cease-fire.


----------



## Retsu

Fe


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## Kerik_S

$11Dr.
F
@The_Wanderer
_[curls into Shinji-ball, crisis ensues]_
IIA DA~~. Yamerooooo!!!!


----------



## Bitterself

Ne


----------



## Serpent

Ti


----------



## piano

i see more Ni than Te to be honest

edit: hm you changed your type


----------



## Super Luigi

Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Interchangeable Fe and Si


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi


----------



## piano

Te followed by Ni obviously


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Te.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## voicetrocity

Se


----------



## Convex

Fi-dom.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Bitterself

Fi


----------



## counterintuitive

Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Te


----------



## Vermillion

Si


----------



## piano

huh... different avatar. INFJ.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi


----------



## sudo

Ne (just a guess)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@passcode Ni


----------



## Bunny

Si-Te or Ni-Te, I'm still leaning towards Si.


----------



## sudo

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @passcode Ni



I used to think I was an INFJ but no one else seemed to think so


----------



## Serpent

Fe/Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Convex

passcode said:


> I used to think I was an INFJ but no one else seemed to think so


This thought will drift back, linger, and come back again. Confidence is an intentional escape from knowledge.
@Wytch I could see Se-dom.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Convex Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fe


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fe, because your avatar is a bear, an animal which is supposed to be wild and threatening, yet seems to warmly say "hi" to strangers.


----------



## Super Luigi

WikiRevolution said:


> Fe, because your avatar is a bear, an animal which is supposed to be wild and threatening, yet seems to warmly say "hi" to strangers.










Fi, because you express yourself with two different pictures. Not sure if that makes you an INFP or ISFP though.


----------



## TimeWillTell

The 11th Doctor said:


> View attachment 453530
> 
> Fi, because you express yourself with two different pictures. Not sure if that makes you an INFP or ISFP though.


But it's the same image from 2 different perspectives, wouldn't that be more indicative of a perceiving function rather than a judging one?

Still Fe, I m curious how confident you're in your typing? I think it matches your vibe.


----------



## Super Luigi

WikiRevolution said:


> But it's the same image from 2 different perspectives, wouldn't that be more indicative of a perceiving function rather than a judging one?
> 
> Still Fe, I m curious how confident you're in your typing? I think it matches your vibe.


Not very confident at all. I just try my best. I'm probably not very smart about it.
*Evil laugh ensues* I changed my avatar to a mouse, because they are adorable yet mischievous. They love food, scare elephants, and are good at hiding. I feel like if humans were made into animals that represented them, I would be a mouse.
What is this _vibe_ you speak of?


----------



## TimeWillTell

The 11th Doctor said:


> Not very confident at all. I just try my best. I'm probably not very smart about it.
> *Evil laugh ensues* I changed my avatar to a mouse, because they are adorable yet mischievous. They love food, scare elephants, and are good at hiding. I feel like if humans were made into animals that represented them, I would be a mouse.
> What is this _vibe_ you speak of?


Some of your posts. I don't remember exactly (the topic was about typing you), but I thought of ESFJ. Also, as you pointed with your italicized "vibe", it's just a bunch of impressions that are not supposed to be rationalized. 

Maybe you're playing Idk


----------



## Super Luigi

WikiRevolution said:


> Some of your posts. I don't remember exactly (the topic was about typing you), but I thought of ESFJ. Also, as you pointed with your italicized "vibe", it's just a bunch of impressions that are not supposed to be rationalized.
> 
> Maybe you're playing Idk


Oh, okay.
Yeah I was playing lol
:tongue: :happy:


----------



## Ninjaws

Fe


----------



## Vermilion Bird

Ne (leaning towards ENTP for actual type)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Undyne the Undying Fi with strong aux Ne/Se

7w6 > 4w3 > 9w1 so/sp, I guess.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne / Fi


----------



## in2spac3

^gettin some Ni vibes for some reason :tongue:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

ENxP.


----------



## Super Luigi

Se


----------



## Schizoid

Si


----------



## fuliajulia

Fi/Ne hella Fi/Ne


----------



## Serpent

Fe


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## Adena

Se


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Gray Romantic Fe + tert Se


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Super Luigi

Se


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ne. So bouncy & playful.


----------



## sloop

Ne. Reminds me of the vastness of tangential thinking.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

ISTJ; Si-Fi inspired theme.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni-Te


----------



## Baphomet

Fi


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Ty Dollas Ti


----------



## Baphomet

Fe


----------



## Lady D

Te


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Fi.


----------



## sinaasappel

Te


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi you should be


----------



## sinaasappel

Si 


Sent from Mini-Mangos iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Looks like one of those Si-aux types I always get confused by.

Fe.

Gia Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

i sense Fe nearby


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Se you must be, new vibe receiving from you i am.


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi-Ne, since you speak of "vibes" and you continue to speak like Yoda lol


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

Te and Si, ESTJ


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Oh, wow. Like a dangerous INFP. 

Ne, Type 8.


----------



## RaisinKG

i can tell, the new te-ni feeling is near.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Si


----------



## RaisinKG

A very strong Se prescence, sense in you I can.


----------



## Firemoon

Can't decide between Fi or Ni, but I'll go with Ni


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

INxJ.

Scar looks disappointed rather than disdainful. I'll go for Fe.


----------



## Super Luigi

The Lawyer said:


> That character in your avatar that looks like a very tough xSTJ sergeant.


Sounds like a logical assertion to me. I imagine I would be a very tough sergeant if I were indeed actually among the US Army officers. Thank you for defending your view.


----------



## Santa Claus the user

Fi


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## Convex

Te.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni or Ti, not sure which


----------



## sinaasappel

Convex is Ni isn't he?
Army man fe?



Signature quote: @Apple Pine please report to the office for early dismissal


----------



## Super Luigi

Fe? Yuck, no way.
For you, I'll take your avatar at face value at say Ne.


----------



## Convex

GIA Diamonds said:


> Convex is Ni isn't he?


I am a mirror, much like you.


----------



## sinaasappel

Army Man said:


> Fe? Yuck, no way.
> For you, I'll take your avatar at face value at say Ne.


 and great guess


Convex said:


> I am a mirror, much like you.


So would that make you an Ne user?


Signature quote: @Apple Pine please report to the office for early dismissal


----------



## TimeWillTell

GIA Diamonds said:


> and great guess
> 
> 
> So would that make you an Ne user?
> 
> 
> Signature quote: @Apple Pine please report to the office for early dismissal


The signature trick doesn't work apparently unless it's case sensitive  Phew ^^

ENTP


----------



## Convex

GIA Diamonds said:


> So would that make you an Ne user?


A human.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

TiTi


----------



## sinaasappel

MarTIni


Signature quote: @Apple Pine please report to the office for early dismissal @WikiRevolution I didn't forget about you


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ne


----------



## with water

Fi


----------



## Convex

Fi.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ni or fi.

Going with NiFe.


----------



## Super Luigi

TiNe


----------



## sinaasappel

Ti


Don't run into the wall!


----------



## The Lawyer

Ne/Ti


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Se/Te


----------



## sinaasappel

Ne like crazy 


Don't run into the wall!


----------



## Apple Pine

GIA Diamonds said:


> Ne like crazy
> 
> 
> Don't run into the wall!


Very Fe. 

Sent from @GIA Diamonds 's phone in GIA's hands.


----------



## The Lawyer

Ni


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne. Might as well resolve yourself to be a 'Bunny Ears Lawyer'.


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun.

Fi


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## Convex

Te.


----------



## sudo

Ti


----------



## Energumen

Ne


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Se


----------



## Apple Pine

@Occams Chainsaw Again ISFP-ish avatar. lol

Fi


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

What type do you reckon Marina is? ESFP?


----------



## Apple Pine

occams chainsaw said:


> what type do you reckon marina is? Esfp?


isfp / infj


----------



## sinaasappel

Ni


Don't run into the wall!


----------



## Sava Saevus

Te


----------



## sinaasappel

Ti 


Don't run into the wall!


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Ni


----------



## BlackFandango

Se


----------



## Serpent

Fe


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## Gossip Goat

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## karmachameleon

Se


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## Fire Away

^Twas gonna say Ti before I saw INTP. I'm a bawws.


----------



## The Lawyer

Se u cheater


----------



## karmachameleon

Se works


----------



## Suda Stoiko

Ni.


----------



## Fire Away

^Fi


----------



## sinaasappel

Fe


>.<


----------



## Super Luigi

Ne


----------



## Convex

Te, definitely.


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun.

Ti


----------



## AuroraSwan

SiFe


----------



## Serpent

Si


----------



## Fire Away

^Ti


----------



## Bitterself

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti.


----------



## Fire Away

^Se


----------



## Convex

Te.


----------



## Bitterself

Fi


----------



## Fire Away

^S1


----------



## voicetrocity

@TopCatLSD: Te


----------



## sudo

Si


----------



## QrivaN

Fi


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Te


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## sudo

Army Man - Se!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@sudo Ni


----------



## sudo

@Despotic Nepotist are you being serious? You're like the 4th or 5th person who has stated that on here. I either got Fi or Ne on other personality forums.

I am literally on a benzo so my sarcasm meter might be malfunctioning


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

sudo said:


> @Despotic Nepotist are you being serious? You're like the 4th or 5th person who has stated that on here. I either got Fi or Ne on other personality forums.
> 
> I am literally on a benzo so my sarcasm meter might be malfunctioning


Try being me. _Everyone_ thinks I'm an Ni or Te-dom lol. Both are possibilities but I very rarely get anything else.

And yes, I was being serious.


----------



## voicetrocity

Se


----------



## 2Coolguy

Fi


----------



## Schizoid

Se


----------



## Kintsugi

Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@The Perfect Storm Se + Ti


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## candycane75

SE


----------



## Energumen

Se


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne + Fi


----------



## Naoise

Fi


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Fi as well.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Ti


----------



## Walden

What is the cog function for cheesy and dated? :wink:

Probably Se or Si


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Dumb troll ---> Ne


----------



## Plumedoux

Intolerant judgment = Te


----------



## Fire Away

^Si


----------



## Walden

crashbandicoot said:


> Dumb troll ---> Ne


Easily insulted, reactive, sodium-infused homie --> beta "nice guy". Alas, I digress. 

Plumedoux : Fi. (I sense your subconscious inferior function nightmares lol)

Edit : Ninjad -- TopCat : Si


----------



## Fire Away

^Ne


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Walden said:


> Easily insulted, reactive, sodium-infused homie --> beta "nice guy". Alas, I digress.
> 
> Plumedoux : Fi. (I sense your subconscious inferior function nightmares lol)
> 
> Edit : Ninjad -- TopCat : Si


Internet asshole, RL cocksucker. Try-hard logical. 

Yeah lol intp trying to troll but still se polr.


----------



## Fire Away

crashbandicoot said:


> Internet asshole, RL cocksucker. Try-hard logical.
> 
> Yeah lol intp trying to troll but still se polr.


 @Walden

Fight! Fight! Fight! 

My money's on the ESTP!


----------



## Walden

TopCatLSD said:


> @Walden
> 
> Fight! Fight! Fight!
> 
> My money's on the ESTP!


Thanks but no thanks. I don't expend my efforts on things that are worthless.


----------



## Fire Away

Walden said:


> Thanks but no thanks. I don't expend my efforts on things that are worthless.


Dammmm!!!! Shots fired! _*pew pew pew*_

@crashbandicoot you gonna let him talk to you like that?


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

TopCatLSD said:


> Dammmm!!!! Shots fired! _*pew pew pew*_
> 
> @_crashbandicoot_ you gonna let him talk to you like that?


ENXP...ermmm ENTP...Ne dom?


----------



## sudo

Fe


----------



## Super Luigi

*Ni*


----------



## Super Luigi

*Ni*


----------



## Courtalort

Ti


----------



## Enistery

Ne. haha


----------



## Courtalort

Ni.
Ha. Ha. HA.


----------



## purplegreen

Fe/Ne


----------



## su96

Se


----------



## Super Luigi

*Fi*


----------



## Wisteria

Te?


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

Ne


----------



## sudo

Ni?


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

Fi?


----------



## sudo

Nope. I'm an ESFP 

Fi for you?


----------



## Super Luigi

*Se*


----------



## Bagheera

Se


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

Te


----------



## piano

Se? i immediately thought ISTP but i'm getting stronger Se vibes than i am Ti vibes... which doesn't make Sense, but...


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

Ni, though I'm thinking INTJ based on avatar, INFP signature/username.


----------



## heroindisguise

Se


----------



## Super Luigi

*Fi for sure
*


----------



## BlackFandango

Te

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

Ni


----------



## Courtalort

Fi


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

Definitely Ne


----------



## The Lawyer

Ni


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

SeFi for the anthropomorphized ice cream


----------



## Super Luigi

*Ni, it's the look in the eye of the woman*


----------



## Bitterself

Fi or Ti


----------



## StarFollowed

Fi


----------



## Enistery

Ne, i think.


----------



## Super Luigi

*Ti*


----------



## Jakuri

Se


----------



## Super Luigi

*Fi or Ni, hard for me to choose between the two just going by the vibe I get from your avatar pic.*


----------



## Fallen_Jedi

Fi>Se>Ni with strong use of Se.


----------



## Bitterself

Ni-Te


----------



## Jagdpanther

Ti.


----------



## Courtalort

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Banana.


----------



## Super Luigi

*Monster from the Underworld*


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Doctor Doom Se aux (ISxP) with an admiration for Ni


----------



## Energumen

Se


----------



## fuliajulia

Gah, the Fi-Si I have always seen in your avatar is overwhelming!


----------



## Super Luigi

*NiFe
*


----------



## Enistery

Te.


----------



## neptvne

I get Ti vibes for whatever reason. Honestly don't know why but I feel like you have Ti falling oozing out of you.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Super Luigi

*Se, but there's definitely some well-developed Ni, too.*


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi, but possibly Se.


----------



## Super Luigi

*Fi*


----------



## ObservantFool

Te


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si + Fi.


----------



## Super Luigi

*Se*


----------



## Energumen

Ni


----------



## Wisteria

Si


----------



## Libra Sun

Si


----------



## Super Luigi

*Ni*


----------



## The Lawyer

Fi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hrm. Fi-Se, I'd say. Maybe Se-Fi.


----------



## Friendly Creature

world of warcraft vibes tell me Ti Ne.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## ProfessorPregraduate

Fi


----------



## Super Luigi

Ne... or scary :/


----------



## Cataclysm

prolly Te because i think you where dom Te yesterday


----------



## Retsu

Yeah i can see Se


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## counterintuitive

Te


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## inverity

Fi.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ti


----------



## ProfessorPregraduate

Ti


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ni. Your avatar seems Ne enough, but if you ignore the smile, the rest of him looks like the average IxTJ villain, but it's really your signature that solidifies it as Ni.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Vibe?

Ne.


----------



## Diavolo

Ne, too


----------



## StarFollowed

Si


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## Juliet14

Ne. Guess I was wrong, lol. I was going only off your profile picture, for some reason it seemed INTPish to me. And now I just remembered INTP's dominant trait is Ti. :tongue:


----------



## Super Luigi

Juliet14 said:


> Ne. Guess I was wrong, lol. I was going only off your profile picture, for some reason it seemed INTPish to me. And now I just remembered INTP's dominant trait is Ti. :tongue:


The mouse is my spirit animal, and I like what doctors represent: helping people. Even though a lot of them don't really care.


----------



## Juliet14

Doctor Doom said:


> The mouse is my spirit animal, and I like what doctors represent: helping people. Even though a lot of them don't really care.


Haha! Yeah, I didn't think about that. I like too many animals to just pick one as my favorite, though.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Kintsugi

Ne


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Juliet14 said:


> Haha! Yeah, I didn't think about that. I like too many animals to just pick one as my favorite, though.


Yep, I totally feel that way, too. But I still feel that the mouse is probably the most like me overall.
@Earthious = Ti


----------



## Diavolo

Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Can scary be a function? Perhaps "Ah"
:shocked:


----------



## Energumen

Ne


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ne fi


----------



## Super Luigi

ti ne


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

HAw-Ti.


----------



## counterintuitive

Se


----------



## Schizoid

Ne + Ti


----------



## Energumen

Ne


----------



## Diavolo

Ne


----------



## counterintuitive

Se (+ Ti)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni


----------



## Energumen

Fe


----------



## counterintuitive

Ni


----------



## Retsu

Ne


----------



## Super Luigi

Se


----------



## Kitty23

Fe.


----------



## Baphomet

fI


----------



## Sava Saevus

Te


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## StarFollowed

Si


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## Baphomet

Ne


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## Baphomet

Si


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Fi


----------



## Baphomet

Se


----------



## zanderp

Temperance said:


> I can clearly see what their dom function is under their name.


I thought the same thing! xD


----------



## zanderp

Fi for the one above my last post


----------



## Diavolo

Ti


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Se


----------



## Libra Sun

Ne


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## Libra Sun

Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Ni


----------



## Retsu

Ti


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@Retsu Si


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

Despotic Nepotist said:


> @Retsu Si


Definitely Ti


----------



## zanderp

Wolvy said:


> Ti


Ti for me?


----------



## Bunny

Ne


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Wytch said:


> Ne


Still Ti


----------



## Energumen

Ni


----------



## Super Luigi

Fi


----------



## Libra Sun

Fi


----------



## Kitty23

Si


----------



## StarFollowed

Ne


----------



## Felipe

Ni (flowers making lungs burn?:laughing


----------



## Libra Sun

Te


----------



## Super Luigi

Se


----------



## Kitty23

Fe


----------



## Libra Sun

Ti


----------



## Super Luigi

Ti


----------



## leictreon

Te or Ni


----------



## Kitty23

Ti


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Se


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne.

Why do you do this to me, Yoda?


----------



## Bunny

Ti


----------



## counterintuitive

*Se*. You know what, I can actually see Se. Oddly enough my other guess was gonna be Ni.


----------



## Naoise

Fi


----------



## Ageless

Si or Fi judging by your avatar.


----------



## Gilly

Fi or Te >.>

Want to say Te.


----------



## Energumen

Situational humor. Fe.


----------



## BroNerd

Ti. Your avatar looks like a low-key troll


----------



## Bunny

Ne.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Se


----------



## The red spirit

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

very much an Fi Gohan is


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Ni. INFJ. I like your username. Nearly chose INTP (Ti) but there's something about the avatar.


----------



## TheNegativeOptimist

Si


----------



## AuroraSwan

Te


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Ti.


----------



## Jakuri

Ti


----------



## anaraqueen

fi


----------



## Miss Bingley

Se or Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## TimeWillTell

flourine said:


> Fi


I thought the answer was Te for Miss Bingley. (I'd go with ESTJ)

Ti for you Admiral!


----------



## RaisinKG

Two Eggs = Twins = Fi because bond issues
Simple but has deep symbolism behind it, 2deep4me = Ni to the max it is.
Orderly = Te!
Spam Man with tough guy cap = Se

Ni-dom confirmed!


----------



## leictreon

I see Te there


----------



## Kitty23

Ti


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

si


----------



## Kitty23

Ni


----------



## Bunny

Fi.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni-Fi


----------



## AuroraSwan

Wytch said:


> Fi.


Maybe Ti.


----------



## septic tank

Se based on your avatar. Doing stuff with your hands...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ni, because of warrior in the fog.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

SE because food


----------



## AuroraSwan

Se avatar.


----------



## RaisinKG

Clearly, a Fi-Se


----------



## Bunny

Ti. Yep.


----------



## Baphomet

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

clever Ne title


----------



## leictreon

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi-dom in a strange world


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ne..


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Se


----------



## Bunny

Si.


----------



## RaisinKG

Se


----------



## Ominously

Ne u so random.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni because 2deep4me


----------



## Felipe

Se


----------



## jesse123

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

keep the Se chain going


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Si


----------



## coconut sharks

Se


----------



## Kitty23

Se


----------



## raskoolz

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

very much a Se-dom


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Ti or Se


----------



## RaisinKG

therefore it must be STP

Above: ESFP in a Se-Te loop


----------



## Energumen

Ni


----------



## leictreon

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi around the world? ^tm


----------



## Xyzzy

knee


----------



## RaisinKG

"Ni"

Ne because hidden messages


----------



## Groovy

Ti


----------



## Sava Saevus

fe


----------



## Jakuri

Ni(+Te) or Ti(+Ne)...that username.


----------



## The red spirit

Fi, very beautiful avatar.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Fi


----------



## JaguarPap

Vibe categorize me. 

Vibe categorize me to your own doing.


----------



## RaisinKG

Se, because everyone is a Se-dom secretly in their inner selves


----------



## TimeWillTell

I concur must be Se-Dom


----------



## RaisinKG

above is also a Se-dom. you cant deny it you have to be a se-dom!


----------



## TimeWillTell

Si Se ñor


----------



## Nick_

Ti


----------



## Sava Saevus

fi


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Ne sort of


----------



## RaisinKG

that reminds me of Barnie Sanders. Ni.


----------



## Ominously

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........................

Ti, perhaps?


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## ObservantFool

First impression is that you're Ne-Si. Ti-dom probably.


----------



## RaisinKG

fimo


----------



## Diavolo

Ne-dom


----------



## sinaasappel

Se


----------



## Sava Saevus

ObservantFool said:


> First impression is that you're Ne-Si. Ti-dom probably.


I wish I had the 'Si' portion better mastered. My 'Si' is like a tiny sonar in an ocean of 'Ne'...


GIA Diamonds said:


> Se


You're alive.

Also, Ti.

EDIT: Te


----------



## sinaasappel

Schrodinger Slacker said:


> I wish I had the 'Si' portion better mastered. My 'Si' is like a tiny sonar in an ocean of 'Ne'...
> 
> You're alive.
> 
> Also, Ti.


I'm about as Se as LSD makes you XD


----------



## TimeWillTell

GIA Diamonds said:


> I'm about as Se as LSD makes you XD


Dyslexia  Ne-aux it MUST be! You meant LSI like in socionics, I'm SURE!

INxP


----------



## RaisinKG

tickle me dumbo wumbo the armaTIllo


----------



## The red spirit

Ti


----------



## Sava Saevus

Se + Fi


----------



## aquasoul

Ti and Se


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Fi.


----------



## Energumen

Ti


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne + Fi


----------



## Diavolo

Ti


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Ne.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ti because nerdy true neutral girl


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

flourine said:


> Ti because nerdy true neutral girl


If you're talking about my avatar, it's actually a guy...

Se because light stuff.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

ghostfire01 said:


> If you're talking about my avatar, it's actually a guy...
> 
> Se because light stuff.


Ti. 

Wait... is that Kenjirou from Kagerou Project? Please tell me that it is.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ni


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

wow lots of changing type going on tons of fun

Fi


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ti


----------



## The Lawyer

You're so Ti it's not even funny


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne


----------



## Celtsincloset

Ni, or more accurately

INTJ 5w6 sx/sp


----------



## sinaasappel

Fe?


----------



## Sava Saevus

A blue whale.


----------



## RaisinKG

Find the function within the phrase.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Lawyer said:


> You're so Ti it's not even funny


It is became a natural law for me to ask why you believe so oh confident one.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I find that a Te exists in chemical elements. Think about it.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Si


----------



## RaisinKG

Technetium


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

There is also Fe. Iron.


----------



## RaisinKG

Titanium


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Rhodium


----------



## Sava Saevus

*Y*ancy
*O*ptimized
*U*nits

*A*nd
*R*eadied
*E*mergency

*A*ttacks

*T*hrough
*I*ntelligent

*D*omestically
*O*wned
*M*anually

*U*​sed
*S*atellite
*E*arth
*R*ecorders


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

I smell an unwashed Ti user


----------



## zombiefishy

Te-dom


----------



## Adena

Ne


----------



## zombiefishy

Fe


----------



## Nick_

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Tin


----------



## Sava Saevus

November said:


> I smell an unwashed Ti user


Only between 7-9 am most mornings. Coffee + Shower is a helluva drug. :wink:

Flourine = Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

SchroTInger's Cat Hoard


----------



## Ominously

The Ne is _too_ apparent... :|


----------



## The Lawyer

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It is became a natural law for me to ask why you believe so oh confident one.


Because my Ti is shit and I don't understand at least 60% of you posts, which is something that often happens when I read content presented by an INTP, is what leads me to the conclusion that you're a Ti-dom. Your posts exhibit a striking ability to wander through the realms of abstraction while actually understanding it, which is something that I don't have, it must be Ne rather than Se.

^For the person above: Ni


----------



## zombiefishy

Se


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne-rantula


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Let's Cheer her up for FIller's Sake!


----------



## Nick_

...and in the darkNEss bind them.


----------



## Conterphobia

Te or Ni


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ni vibe


----------



## Ominously

Ti dom 4 'sho


----------



## Firemoon

Fi dom?


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Te?


----------



## Fern

Ni


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## RaisinKG

your fe now
that's my comment.

i'd like to know where people are getting Ti vibes from besides just secretly viewing my posts


----------



## Dezir

Fe?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Ni


----------



## The Lawyer

Ne


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Se?


----------



## Dezir

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

AlTien


----------



## The Lawyer

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

yoduh says ne so im going with that


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Self contained attitude vibes. Fi.


----------



## JaguarPap

Ti

*Inserts vibe.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Do I detect Ni irony? Yes I do.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ti


----------



## JaguarPap

No vibe.

*shrug. I stared for for a solid 10 seconds.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Ne.


----------



## RaisinKG

W.D. Gaster imo is INTP, so Ti.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

AuroraSwan said:


> Ti


Because you were skipped: Ne. Maybe Fi.


----------



## BatFlapClap

Ni -- because of the signature quote mentioning seeking perfect understanding and an eternal, deeper truth.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Si. Si-Fe.


----------



## HeyThereRock

Si.
Si-Fe.


----------



## The red spirit

Fi


----------



## raskoolz

Fi


----------



## Sava Saevus

Si


----------



## Nick_

TItanium


----------



## The red spirit

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ne


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ni


----------



## JaguarPap

Nada, I get a little Fi or something, though. Something introspective — and inward.


----------



## RaisinKG

Te


----------



## JaguarPap

Ti

Oh yeah, I almost forgot:

*inserts vibe.


----------



## RaisinKG

Te


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## ProfessorPregraduate

Ti


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@ProfessorPregraduate Ti with an extremely strong supporting Ne


----------



## Mange

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

INFJ because wise


----------



## JaguarPap

Mantra said:


> Intp


A feeling vibe. 

*Inserts vibe.

I'll make it harder, this time, by throwing a curve ball. 

*Inserts intentionally misleading "red-herring" vibe.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

treats vibes as objects that can be moved around. Ne or Fe.


----------



## JaguarPap

Maybe it's a deeper satire about a subjective perception of others doing that. (I'm not sure, I just like doing it but I think it birthed out of this unconsciously)

It's hard to vibe on a message board that is probably just going to have a post with two letters in it.

On a site note, I rarely ever see Si guessed on here.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Si


----------



## peatchy

Ti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne or Fe


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

INFP because Flowey.

(here I go again...)


----------



## The red spirit

Ti


----------



## DOGSOUP

Se


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ni


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

Fi or Ni.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Si.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Ni before I even checked the spoiler.


----------



## peatchy

Fi


----------



## Ominously

Fi


----------



## DOGSOUP

... Fe.


----------



## AuroraSwan

Si maybe


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

Se


----------



## HeyThereRock

Ne. Ne-Fi.


----------



## Diavolo

Ni or Fi :/


----------



## JaguarPap

Se

*Inserts Vibe


----------



## HeyThereRock

Te as hell.


----------



## JaguarPap

HeyThereRock said:


> Te as hell.


That should be like a bumper sticker or a patch. Maybe a coffee mug.

Also Fi.

*Inserts Vibe.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni hiding behind a Si mask


----------



## Energumen

Ti


----------



## HeyThereRock

Ne


----------



## Libra Sun

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

S i


----------



## leictreon

Howdy! I'm Flowey! Flowey the Flower! And I'm a Si dom!


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

ni


----------



## Schizoid

Ne


----------



## Bunny

Ni


----------



## peatchy

Se or Te


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyThereRock

Fi. Probably Fi - Se.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ti


----------



## The red spirit

Fi


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Fi


----------



## Baphomet

Si


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ni 

with a signature of Fe vibe.


----------



## Libra Sun

Se


----------



## peatchy

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ominously

Fe


----------



## JaguarPap

EFfffffff Eye.
Fi big time.


*Inserts Vibe.


----------



## leictreon

Se


----------



## JaguarPap

Fi 
Some form in N behind it. 
Fi dom, though.

*Inserts Vibe.


----------



## peatchy

Se


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaguarPap

Another Fi.

*Inserts Vibe.


----------



## The red spirit

Te


----------



## peatchy

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne


----------



## Jakuri

Ne


----------



## JaguarPap

Ti 

*Inserts vibe.


----------



## The Producer

Ni.

I enjoy my alone time, gaming, and contemplating certain life choices. I'll probably become addicted to coffee in the future.


----------



## Ominously

..Ni.


----------



## JaguarPap

Fis all over the place today.


----------



## Bunny

You'll hate me for it but still Si.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Seems like Se.


----------



## leictreon

Ni


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

ti


----------



## SheWolf

Fi


----------



## leictreon

Strong Fi.


----------



## EpiLope

Fi... For the four above this post :laughing:


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ne or Ti.


----------



## Ominously

Ti


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Soooo Ni


----------



## SheWolf

Ni


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Ni


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Fi


----------



## Bitterself

Te


----------



## Diavolo

Ni


----------



## Sava Saevus

Se


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Te.


----------



## Bitterself

Ni


----------



## Jakuri

Fi


----------



## Amnesia

Ni


----------



## SheWolf

Si


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Te.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Tricky... hm, gonna guess Ni.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Ni or Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se + Fe.


----------



## Ominously

(Ooooo nice avatar) 


Se.


----------



## Conterphobia

Some Ni + Fe or Fe + Ni combo thing.

double points for having a sexy pic of morrigan in your siggy.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ti.


----------



## SheWolf

Se.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Stronk Fe & Ne! GeGe


----------



## Conterphobia

Ne, obviously.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Equally Si, obviously


----------



## RaisinKG

the SElephants sleep tonite


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ne


----------



## Bunny

Ni.



JaguarPap said:


> Not sure why that would make me hate you.., Fe for you.
> 
> 
> *Inserts Vibe


Old post but I've been away.
Any way, I said that because it _seemed_ like you didn't want people typing you as an S.
So, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Retrospective

@Wytch, I'm thinking Ne.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni in deep thought


----------



## leictreon

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## SheWolf

Ne


----------



## peatchy

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Fe


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ne


----------



## SheWolf

Ne


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

"You were once wild here. Don't let them tame you."

Fi.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Ni


----------



## SheWolf

Fi


----------



## Bunny

:echoes Fi:


----------



## peatchy

Se


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Theory

Fe


----------



## Diavolo

Ni


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Se


----------



## nunchi

Ti


----------



## peatchy

Fi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Ti.


----------



## SheWolf

Se


----------



## Agniete

Se, with balanced Ni.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## SheWolf

Ne


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Fi @QueefofNight


----------



## Agniete

Bored Ti.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Agniete said:


> Bored Ti.


Unsure Te. 


BTW, Khaleesi dies next season. <3


----------



## Agniete

November said:


> Unsure Te.
> 
> 
> BTW, Khaleesi dies next season. <3


Already? I thought fire and ice is a fact of her being till the end. But that was rude or personal, don't really know whitc one. Still probably Ti.

Ha ha, one more insane character less, but now I need her strength.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Agniete said:


> Already? I thought fire and ice is a fact of her being till the end. But that was rude or personal, don't really know whitc one. Still probably Ti.
> 
> Ha ha, one more insane character less, but now I need her strength.


The directors specifically said in an interview that anything goes. they're not basing everything on the book


----------



## RaisinKG

apathetic ti dom


----------



## Bunny

Ne still.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Mmm. Dat Se though


----------



## SheWolf

You can't escape the Ni.


----------



## RaisinKG

you can not escape the mysterious Ni of Mysterious Nis which is so MYSTERIOUS that we will never know about the true mystery behind the mysterious Ni which is mysteriously mysterious to a mysterious mystery...

what's for dinner?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Se. Because you're constantly thinking about dinner.

Joke aside, I would say probably Ne.


----------



## RaisinKG

Te because stereotypical queen from stereotypical folk tole ahoy


----------



## Agniete

Te, because the one is basing on stereotypes other who is based on stereotypes.


----------



## Bunny

Fi.


----------



## SheWolf

Damn skippers.

I command you to type me. XD


----------



## Bunny

No, because now you have skipped me.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Still Se.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

QueenOfNight said:


> You can't escape the Ni.


Why would I ever want to? Mm. Ni is good for me.
You, I shall allow Se today.

And @Wytch gets Ti-Se for stubbornly going against the rules and against the words of another. She lives by her own rules! I'll grant you...Se more than Ti.

EDIT: And Notus gets Se for the burning world and activity focused sig. SO...Se three times I guess


----------



## Agniete

@Fenix Wulfheart
I can not choose between intuition and Ti.


----------



## Diavolo

I feel Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni


----------



## SheWolf

We'll give Asriel some benefit here and say Te.


----------



## Monroe

Se--that wolf running under the moon is Se-Fi for sure.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Se - Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Ti-Ne

te and asriel?


----------



## SheWolf

flourine said:


> Ti-Ne
> 
> te and asriel?


Asriel wants to be a Te-dom. Lol. But I think he is INFP.
So Fi.


----------



## Enistery

Ti.


----------



## peatchy

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velcorn

Fi


----------



## peatchy

fi back at ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheWolf

Fe


----------



## starvingautist

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Ti.


----------



## arcanus_intus

Se


----------



## peatchy

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Energumen

Fi


----------



## SheWolf

^

That creature is totally weird. Ne.


----------



## arcanus_intus

Se


----------



## Diavolo

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Ti-Dom.exe


----------



## arcanus_intus

Fe


----------



## Bunny

Ni-fe.


----------



## peatchy

se-ti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebigdragon

Ne


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Si


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ti.


----------



## arcanus_intus

Ni


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ti


----------



## arcanus_intus

Se


----------



## SheWolf

Hmmmm....

Ti.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Lol at me getting Se above XD

Gonna go with Fi.


----------



## Bunny

Ni-fe.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Se


----------



## Retsu

Ti


----------



## Sava Saevus

Si


----------



## RaisinKG

Se Dom I wonder what's for dinner


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Ne


----------



## SheWolf

Ti this time.


----------



## peatchy

Fi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Mclain

Ne Fi


----------



## peatchy

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Cute :happy: 
Ni?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Ni


----------



## peatchy

Ti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## peatchy

Ni 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Fe


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Se


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Si


----------



## Chronicles

Te


----------



## Gilly

Fi


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Si


----------



## Gilly

Se.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

A tired Fe by the looks of the profile pic. :laughing:


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Do I really seem Se? 

Going with Ni for Notus this time


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni paradox


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Ti


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

hmm. Te


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Ni; your signature is the screaming definition of that function.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Should I say Ne?


----------



## Soul Kitchen

(what is it with me being typed as extraverted functions anyway?)

I'm guessing you're Ne.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

I could be way off, but I'll go with Fi.


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Ne


----------



## Wolf

Se


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Everything Ni.


----------



## RaisinKG

Borked _Ti_njustice


----------



## Conterphobia

Se


----------



## The red spirit

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## Soul Kitchen

Fi


----------



## The red spirit

Te


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I don't know why I think of Si. Maybe it must be the force from within the plant. Inner growth, I guess.


----------



## Conterphobia

Ni.


----------



## Bunny

Ti.


----------



## Conterphobia

Wytch said:


> Ti.


LOL.

Ni


----------



## Bunny

QuickTwist said:


> LOL.
> 
> Ni


Are you laughing at my guess?
I surely hope not.

& are you telling me you're Ni or guessing on me because otherwise you skipped me so... thanks for that.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Se


----------



## Conterphobia

Wytch said:


> Are you laughing at my guess?
> I surely hope not.
> 
> & are you telling me you're Ni or guessing on me because otherwise you skipped me so... thanks for that.


I saw what you done. That's all.

Se


----------



## Bunny

QuickTwist said:


> I saw what you done. That's all.
> 
> Se


You ninja'd me so I changed it, what does that have to do with you laughing unless you're insulted by the guess of Ti.

You're also not suppose to tell people what your actual Dom. function is.
We guess.

Not everyone gets it right, so sue us all. I've never even seen you before.


----------



## Bunny

Notus: Ti-Ne since you were skipped too.


----------



## Conterphobia

Wytch said:


> You ninja'd me so I changed it, what does that have to do with you laughing unless you're insulted by the guess of Ti.
> 
> You're also not suppose to tell people what your actual Dom. function is.
> We guess.
> 
> Not everyone gets it right, so sue us all. I've never even seen you before.


This shit's is hilarious! I loled.

Ni


----------



## Bunny

QuickTwist said:


> This shit's is hilarious! I loled.
> 
> Ni


Look, I know what you meant.
Go ahead and act as you wish.
Done.


----------



## Conterphobia

Wytch said:


> Look, I know what you meant.
> Go ahead and act as you wish.
> Done.


I don't mean any offence.


----------



## Wolf

Ni vibes


----------



## peatchy

Ni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Energumen

Fi-Ne


----------



## Diavolo

Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

Legion, for the name.


----------



## Ominously

Ti


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Te


----------



## Wolf

Ni-dom


----------



## RaisinKG

My legions of typing robots deem you as a Fi Dom.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Fi


----------



## Wolf

Ti-Dominant


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Hmm. Ni or Si. Certainly Pi, in other words. Going with Ni > Si.


----------



## Ominously

Ni forrrr sureeeee


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi.


----------



## SheWolf

Te


----------



## RaisinKG

Gee, it sure is boring around here


----------



## desecrationsmile

Life is cruel


----------



## SheWolf

Thou shalt not derail.

Ti


----------



## Bitterself

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Such Wow

Much Fi


----------



## kitchensink

Ne...?


----------



## SheWolf

Ne


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

@SheWolf Fi + strong Se aux


----------



## with water

Why do you have to be such a fascist to the detriment of everyone but the people you like? 
Also, Ti.


----------



## Iflybyyou

I'm going with Ti, even though I really have nothing to base it off of.


----------



## RaisinKG

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Iflybyyou

I know lol my Username probably gives everyone a Se-vibe, though Ne is equally fast paced and adventurous.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

I think I'd go with Fe vibe for you.


----------



## Iflybyyou

Your username gives me a Ni vibe.


----------



## RaisinKG

[Insert Deep Latin Sounding Name Here]


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Ti, because DNA. A Specific pattern of DNA is correlated with INTPness.


----------



## Silent Theory

Ne, correlations and patterns.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi-guratively, I suppose you have a point.


----------



## RaisinKG

The Tisolution


----------



## owlet

Fi maybe?


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Ti because owl with glasses


----------



## owlet

Ni, possibly! :encouragement:


----------



## Schmendricks

Pff, "owl with glasses" does lend to a Ti vibe.


----------



## Diavolo

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Much Dio.

Much Ni.


----------



## Monroe

Ne. Ne-ing all over the place.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Based on vibe alone, I would say Se.


----------



## Schmendricks

I definitely get a feeling of one of the Ts.


----------



## Sava Saevus

*Fi*-ght Club rule #1: No one talks about Fight Club.


----------



## Wiggentree

Ne... or is that Ni? .-.


----------



## RaisinKG

Link, one of my great friends thinks that's a gr8 place to go to, so fi


----------



## Conterphobia

flourine said:


> Link, one of my great friends thinks that's a gr8 place to go to, so fi


The second rule of *fi-*ght club is ​you do not talk about fight club!!


----------



## SheWolf

Se


----------



## Philathea

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

cartoon *fi*ght club!!!!


----------



## Agniete

Ne - Ti.


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi, because cats


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Se


----------



## Eset

Pi with a hint of Ce.


----------



## SquashedBanana

Si


----------



## coconut sharks

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Eset

Fi.

Woo we got a nice pattern going on here!


----------



## Ominously

Si


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Eset

Si.

Yes, everything is going to plan.

Soon this world will be MINE!!


----------



## RaisinKG

Yep. Totally Ni-Te. I can agree, very.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Se


----------



## Eset

@flourine, @Schrodinger Savage

Both of you ruined the pattern, YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES!

Anyhows.

Ni.


----------



## Felipe

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Ti


----------



## Eset

Fe for sure, no doubt and hand downs.
Strong Fe, like hella strong. 
2 Stronk 4 me.


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Fi.


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Fe for sure, no doubt and hand downs.
> Strong Fe, like hella strong.
> 2 Stronk 4 me.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Totally Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Te and Ni


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ne


----------



## Bunny

Fi.


----------



## Bitterself

Fi (and to be more accurate, ISFP)


----------



## coconut sharks

Ni.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Eset

Ti-licious.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Said it already, anime = fluffy Fi


----------



## Eset

Si-riously?
No evidence of Anime = fluffy Fi, therefore no reliable conclusion.
Give me a set of figures and results then we'll consider it be.


----------



## RaisinKG

narcissistic said:


> Si-riously?
> No evidence of Anime = fluffy Fi, therefore no reliable conclusion.
> Give me a set of figures and results then we'll consider it be.


----------



## Eset

flourine said:


>


Fe-ck sake, you did it again.

LOL what? What has that got to do with Anime? What even is that related to?
"Players Cal Football Team", um ok... thanks I guess?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Hahaha NTs take everything seriously


----------



## leictreon

Oh that Ni.


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Shinsei

FI


----------



## jjcu

Te


----------



## Sava Saevus

Se


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## zanderp

Fi

Edit: WHOOPS! Didn't realize I wasn't at the end of the thread! Lol for flourine, I would say Ne


----------



## meaningless

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Tropes

Fi. Everything cell-shaded is clearly Fi :tongue:


----------



## BatFlapClap

Si?


----------



## Sava Saevus

Ne


----------



## Eset

Fe?

I'm not kidding


----------



## RaisinKG

Fe, and im being completely serious


----------



## meaningless

Ni?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Fi


----------



## FireThistle

Ti and Fi vibes.


----------



## Jaune

Ti vibes.


----------



## coconut sharks

Fi-Se.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## leictreon

Ni.


----------



## Eset

Pineapple?


----------



## Bunny

leictreon Si
narcissistic Ti


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Haludh

fi fi fi!


----------



## Sava Saevus

fe


----------



## Jakuri

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni for some reason.


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Fi?
I'm new to this functions thing.


----------



## Jaune

I get Ti vibes.


----------



## Azazel

Fi.


----------



## WaffleSingSong

Ti and N.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny

Ti.


----------



## Eset

L M N O Pi


----------



## Blue Ocean

Ti? Just reminds me of Ti because of something that I saw before online I guess.


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Sava Saevus

Still Fi, I'm afraid.


----------



## Wolf

I could see Ti or Si.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne


----------



## Eset

Oops Ti daisy.


----------



## Tropes

Ls


----------



## Schizoid

Si maybe.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

User name and signature strike me as dominant Ti... Only a guess, though.


----------



## Jaune

I get Te or Ni from your avatar.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fi


----------



## Shinsei

Ni


----------



## leictreon

Ni or Ti


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ne


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Bunny

:echoes: Fi.


----------



## Bitterself

Se


----------



## Jakuri

The avatar does give the Ni vibe.


----------



## diamond_mouth

Fi


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Si.


----------



## Shinsei

Ni


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Se


----------



## leictreon

Si


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ne


----------



## Bunny

Ni-Te.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi.


----------



## Mange

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Lacy

Fi


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Facepalming? I can see Te-dom doing that.


----------



## Lacy

Fi


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Fi


----------



## Lacy

Ti


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Nice fashion sense. Not Hinamori Amu-tier, but getting close.
Se?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Strikes me as Fi 9w1.


----------



## Xyzzy

Your profile pic*t*ure *i*s scaring me


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

A*n*d yours is a bit w*e*ird too.


----------



## Jaune

*T*his conv*e*rsation made me pay more attention to your avatar.


----------



## Wolf

You're so *Fi*ne.


----------



## Lacy

*Ni*ce, your new avatar is great


----------



## Xyzzy

I don't know how to *fe*el about what I started


----------



## Lacy

You *F*ound a very cute p*i*cture


----------



## Jakuri

*Fi*ne, very well, I will follow along the suit.


----------



## Xyzzy

Glad to *s*ee you're *i*nterested!


----------



## Sava Saevus

What have I started...

Also, what a Vi*si*onary.


----------



## Jaune

"Face of an Angel. Hear*t* of a Dev*i*l."


----------



## RaisinKG

wow, *s*uch d*e*ep puns. I like them.


----------



## Jaune

You're totally *n*ot acting out of charact*e*r.


----------



## Fern

Fi as fuck


----------



## Felipe

Se


----------



## Lacy

You're S*t*rang*e*


----------



## Nelada

Si Te maybe?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Ne


----------



## Xyzzy

I guess our way isn't your cup of *te*a


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I don't need to fit. Fe.


----------



## Lacy

Wow, such an impres*Si*ng rebel


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Ti


----------



## Witch of Oreo

*TeTeTeTeTeTeTeTeTeTe
*


----------



## Lacy

This so*N*g was w*e*ird


----------



## meaningless

*S*up dud*e*s


----------



## RaisinKG

*N*ow your g*e*tting it


----------



## Jaune

You've gotten i*t* for a wh*i*le.


----------



## meaningless

*F*eels F*i*ne man


----------



## Xyzzy

I *se*e how it is


----------



## RaisinKG

go wri*te *a story of your self


----------



## Bunny

Ne, no text :tongue:.


----------



## Jaune

You will ju*s*t b*e* here, by yourself, on the other side.


----------



## meaningless

*S*ounds pr*e*tty 3dgy


----------



## Jaune

Chao*ti*c evil.


----------



## Miss Bingley

that's quite a *fi*ne avatar


----------



## Jaune

I like *t*h*e* facepalm in your avaatar.


----------



## RaisinKG

ca*n* w*e* stop with all these lame puns


----------



## Jaune

I find *t*h*e*se lame puns way too fun, but I will stop when everyone else does.


----------



## RaisinKG

too ra*n*dom m*e*.


----------



## zanderp

I*N* l*i*ght of the recent development, I feel a grammar pun approaching the lips of my mouth. The past, the present, and the future walked into a bar. It was tense.


----------



## Jaune

Very *n*ic*e* jokes.


----------



## Tropes

I *t*hink w*e* should to *ni*p thi*s* lam*e* pun trend right in the bud, or the foot, *f*oot *i*s good too.


----------



## RaisinKG

entj indeed.

you are the chose*n* on*e*!


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

I know your type, but I'm getti*n*g differ*e*nt vibes.


----------



## Jaune

You seem very INTJ, but I often get *t*h*i*s vibe from you.


----------



## Xyzzy

*S*am*e*


----------



## RaisinKG

C c c c combo breaker! Btw Fi


----------



## Miss Bingley

This was getting hard af lmao. Fi.


----------



## atarulum

fe dom


----------



## Shinsei

An estj, i don'*t* se*e* them this often


----------



## Bunny

Ni.


----------



## Xyzzy

I can'*t* th*i*nk of a good pun for this one


----------



## Jaune

Pa*t*choul*i* Knowledge


----------



## RaisinKG

Mukyu!! 

Se


----------



## Bunny

Ne.


----------



## Mindtraveler

I see the pun


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ne


----------



## Jaune

*Ni*etzsche


----------



## RaisinKG

Ruby Ro*se*


----------



## leictreon

Pa*Ti*chouli


----------



## Jaune

Le*fi*ctreon


----------



## Scarlet Eyes

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Jaune

*Ni*ce avatar from Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yeah, it*s* Gr*e*ed.


----------



## bleghc

*N*othing *E*xtraordinary.

:wink:

hahagetitbcironybcofthefunctionibolded


----------



## RaisinKG

Defi*N*it*e*ly nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Groovy

Fi


----------



## Shinsei

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Nife


----------



## Kintsugi

Se


----------



## The Lawyer

Ni


----------



## Shinsei

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## RaisinKG

Fine


----------



## Shinsei

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## bleghc

Fi, with Si being a close runner-up.


----------



## Shinsei

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi or Ni


----------



## Shinsei

Fe


----------



## RaisinKG

lol. Ti.


----------



## Shinsei

Buahahah. hmm 

Ne


----------



## Lacy

Te Ni


----------



## Shinsei

Ni


----------



## Lacy

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Fe


----------



## Shinsei

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Fine.


----------



## Shinsei

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

where be the Ni vibes.

Also Ni.


----------



## Shinsei

Vibes eh?

hmm Te


----------



## RaisinKG

So much Nite.


----------



## Jaune

So much Tine.


----------



## RaisinKG

Fise


----------



## Zelaya

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

se


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Ne


----------



## Lacy

Te


----------



## RaisinKG

Fe


----------



## Because_why_not

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Te.


----------



## Lacy

Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

Te


----------



## Shinsei

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Night


----------



## Lacy

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

*N*aruto Uzumak*i*


----------



## Jaune

Kakashi Ha*t*ak*e*


----------



## versace

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## soop

Ne (but really ALL DOM)


----------



## Jaune

Inspira*ti*onal


----------



## The Lawyer

Fi


----------



## Lacy

Se or Te


----------



## Jakuri

Ni?


----------



## Skysplitter

Ne


----------



## Lacy

@Jakuri 
Ni or Fi
@Skysplitter
Fx


----------



## Shinsei

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

NiTe - 4


----------



## MoonMoon21

Se


----------



## Shinsei

Fe


----------



## Lacy

Ne


----------



## Shinsei

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## zanderp

Fe *Fi* Fo Fum!


----------



## Because_why_not

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Kawaii desu yo *ne*.


----------



## Conterphobia

Se


----------



## Because_why_not

Ne


----------



## Conterphobia

Fi, convenient that you type yourself as INFP.


----------



## Because_why_not

Hahaha okay, I change my mind to Se


----------



## Conterphobia

Te


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Skysplitter

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

The Grandest Fe Dom


----------



## Azazel

Ne. No matter if introvert or extrovert. Ne.


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Se


----------



## Because_why_not

Ti


----------



## Lacy

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni. why'd u change to unknown? pulled a flo like I did with my unknown ness?


----------



## Lacy

flourine said:


> Ni. why'd u change to unknown? pulled a flo like I did with my unknown ness?


I remember you said that you did it for fun. I did it because I'm unsure of my type. But maybe you influenced me ^^

Ne with a Fe ter.


----------



## Because_why_not

flourine said:


> pulled a flo


Hey! You can't meme yourself and not give me _some_ credit for it when I came up with your nickname. Urgh...

....

Lace: Fi


----------



## Shinsei

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Lacy

Definetly Fi


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## Lacy

Ti


----------



## Conterphobia

FeNi


----------



## Lacy

Ne or Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Night


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Day

Oops, didn't work.

Nephew (?)


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Te or Ne


----------



## Ausserirdische

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

fi fie fo fum


----------



## Jaune

Knight who says *ne*e.


----------



## Because_why_not

Fi. (Still that sig) Why have you changed to unknown though?


----------



## Lacy

Ne


----------



## Surreal Snake

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne


----------



## Because_why_not

Si


----------



## RaisinKG

Hm

Si!


----------



## Because_why_not

Right back atcha! Si again. ISTJ is strong.


----------



## RaisinKG

right back at ya! Si again.


----------



## Because_why_not

Sí!


----------



## RaisinKG

See.


----------



## Because_why_not

Wouldn't that be Se E? Noooooo! I thought we were the same. You're Si.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes we are, you're Si dom too.


----------



## Because_why_not

Si doms against the world! (Even though we make the majority or so)


----------



## RaisinKG

> Si doms against the world! (Even though we make the majority or so)


>The World










--------------------------------

Yeah. Si.


----------



## Because_why_not

Si = traditions, past values. Let's make PerC great again like it was in 2010. I wish I was in PerC in 2010, everyone had manners and there were no trolls. Trolls are just a recent thing. It was also a time when there were more Si doms here. That was, untill we were overtaken by trolls.


----------



## RaisinKG

aye


----------



## jjcu

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Eset

Fi.


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## Conterphobia

FiNe - 9


----------



## keinalu

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Fe


----------



## bremen

Ne


----------



## Eset

Si/Ti.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ne


----------



## Zelz

Fi


----------



## Shinsei

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Te


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## Shinsei

ursi said:


> @Shinsei
> 
> i.e. ISFP?


Its just vibe, aren't you an INTJ?


----------



## Zelz

omit post


----------



## RaisinKG

fi


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Very Fi-ish


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Cold uncaring and exposed, going with te


----------



## RaisinKG

fe


----------



## Jaune

Te-Ni-Te-Ni-Te-Ni-Te-Ni


----------



## Shinsei

Fi


----------



## Hao

*Te*


----------



## Shinsei

Fi


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ni


----------



## leictreon

Ni or Fi


----------



## Siri

flourine said:


> _Ne_w Gloves Make _Ti_eing Shoelaces Great


That's Si, but need not be your dominant function. ENTJs and ENFJs absolutely hate Si because that's their vulnerable function, and hence they find it difficult to realx.


----------



## Shinsei

Se


----------



## Siri

Yeah, that's my vulnerable function

Si


----------



## Shinsei

Ne


----------



## Amy

Mmmm... somehow I get Ni vibes


----------



## Shinsei

Se


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ni


----------



## Shinsei

for some reason Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Nite


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne-Ti or Te-Ni


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine... I'm going with Ne. Because of your anime picture.


----------



## RaisinKG

its not anime its touhou the video game

Se


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ne


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine said:


> its not anime its touhou the video game
> 
> Se


Oh hahah, I see. Okay then... I have a lot to learn but being an anime style game and not just a picture doesn't change my reasoning.

Azure Zalaire - Ni


----------



## Shinsei

Ne


----------



## Scoobyscoob

No, I am an ESFP for real.

Shinsei - Si, it seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## Shinsei

Ne


----------



## meaningless

Ni


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Totally Ni


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ColdNobility said:


> Wry
> 
> Edit:I'm too bias to guess your dom,but I think you can come off as Te


Because he can't accept I'm an ESFP and thinks everyone here is INTJ.

I still think your leading function is Te though.


----------



## bremen

> I still think your leading function is Te though.


You get that just from vibe?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ColdNobility said:


> You get that just from vibe?


Um, well it goes a little deeper than that, but in essence, yes.


----------



## bremen

> it goes a little deeper than that


If you want to leave it at that its fine,but I'm curious at your reasoning behind your choice.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ColdNobility said:


> If you want to leave it at that its fine,but I'm curious at your reasoning behind your choice.


No, I'll explain. I'm thinking through Socionics though so if you want, you can just skip to my conclusion. So basically, I like to study people and studying people online allows for an especially pure and unbiased source of material to work with. I've noticed that different types tend to carry themselves a certain way or that they tend to write a certain way. For example ISTJ or LSI (in rare cases, SLI) tend to write grammatically very sound if unimaginatively and structure their writings in a blocky format. You seem to lack that sort of Ti-ness of other ISTJs. Also, ISTJ tend to write their sentences in a certain way, usually prefacing what they're about to say then spend the rest of what they right, explaining what they mean. I believe this is the basic thought pattern to the ISTJ which you seem to lack.

Now contrast with ENTJ or LIE, which is what I believe you to be the type of. For males anyway, there seem to be two very distinct types of ENTJ, the ENTJ 7/8 who tend to be extremely serious and non-humorous and may come off as pretentious and/or uptight. Then there are the ENTJ 3/4/1 who tend to be... well a "man child" for lack of a better description. Always joking around, never taking anything seriously and just generally being slightly immature at all times. If you believe me at all, I'd let you decide which you are though. XD

So essentially, the way you write and think doesn't seem to match how other ISTJs write and think.


----------



## Shinsei

Fe


----------



## bremen

@Scoobyscoob If you think people online allows for an unbiased source of material,I think you're deluded without being too rude.People on the internet can be whatever they want and pass for an entirely different kind of person,irl its much harder to fool people with impressions.

I know close to nothing about socionics so I'm not too sure what you are specifying there.

For the part about writing in grammaticaly sound structure,I think I could fit that description under normal circumstances,I tend to troll a bit these days.Then again,I don't know how much you seen of my posts,I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.

For the Entj part,mmh I think I can kind of see why you would think that,I can relate to both honestly.

Its always interesting to have someone project their constructed thoughts about what sort of images we show.Thanks for the response.

For @Shinsei,I said te earlier,but I think our writing style is kind of similar so I'll give you Si.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

@Shinsei ni
@ColdNobility te


----------



## RaisinKG

Si


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ColdNobility said:


> @Scoobyscoob If you think people online allows for an unbiased source of material,I think you're deluded without being too rude.People on the internet can be whatever they want and pass for an entirely different kind of person,irl its much harder to fool people with impressions.
> 
> I know close to nothing about socionics so I'm not too sure what you are specifying there.
> 
> For the part about writing in grammaticaly sound structure,I think I could fit that description under normal circumstances,I tend to troll a bit these days.Then again,I don't know how much you seen of my posts,I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> For the Entj part,mmh I think I can kind of see why you would think that,I can relate to both honestly.
> 
> Its always interesting to have someone project their constructed thoughts about what sort of images we show.Thanks for the response.
> 
> For @Shinsei,I said te earlier,but I think our writing style is kind of similar so I'll give you Si.


*sigh I knew I shouldn't have explained. The explanation of my use of my observations always sounds creepier than it really is. Nah, I wasn't really ever talking about what biases people are writing. I was focusing on how everything was being written, not on what was being written. So biases are really irrelevant. 

Anyway, I'm a really good judge of character and that extends into typing people as well. I know you probably think I'm some scheming person because I said I like to observe people but it's really out of a curiosity of what I can learn if you remove everything else like how a person looks, dresses, how they use body language, etc. All of that which can be faked and believe me everyone in the physical world is fake in some way.

At any rate, I'm not going to argue with you over my assessment of you, especially if you're going to talk shit to me in the process. Good evening to you.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

fourine... Si and ISTP. Good god MBTI is borked.


----------



## bremen

Scoobyscoob said:


> At any rate, I'm not going to argue with you over my assessment of you, especially if you're going to talk shit to me in the process. Good evening to you.


Oh I see your point now,simple misunderstanding,sorry if I offended you in the process.I think your assessment is still good even if I wouldn't agree with the end result.Also this: being an observant person=/=creepy,scheming.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ColdNobility said:


> Oh I see your point now,simple misunderstanding,sorry if I offended you in the process.I think your assessment is still good even if I wouldn't agree with the end result.Also this: being an observant person=/=creepy,scheming.


Yeah, I know ordinarily that is really creepy but I guess I forget how weird my life is. I'm basically on the internet like half the day and in my situation I have a lot of free time and this is incredibly boring so _anything_ is more stimulating than sitting on my ass being idle.


----------



## Shinsei

Ne


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ni


----------



## Shinsei

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## RaisinKG

> Si and ISTP


Highly Inconsistent

@Jaune Fi


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine said:


> Highly Inconsistent
> 
> @Jaune Fi


I blame that on the dichotomous nature of MBTI. Functions were never meant to be included in MBTI.

fluorine Si - ISTP


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## Shinsei

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Nite


----------



## Shinsei

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

ni


----------



## Shinsei

Tinker bell


----------



## RaisinKG

> *Ti*nker bell


Oh I see.

Nike Shoes are the Best.


----------



## Shinsei

Harrison Evans is the sexiest beast I've seen, I just happened to cross paths with him and he beat me up. Worst timing ever.

P.s am never writing something like this ever again. XD


----------



## RaisinKG

Shinsei said:


> Harrison Evans is the sexiest beast I've seen, I just happened to cross paths with him and he beat me up. Worst timing ever.
> 
> P.s am never writing something like this ever again. XD


I did not understand 90% of what you just said

Ne


----------



## Shinsei

flourine said:


> I did not understand 90% of what you just said
> 
> Ne


Look at the second sentence and look at the word "Timing" what do you see?


----------



## Shinsei

Ti i was feeling creative. LOL


----------



## Because_why_not

Well you failed. Any type can fail however. 

I'll say Ni though for that inferior Se of not realising how that looks and therefore wouldn't make sense.


----------



## RaisinKG

Uhh uhhhh

Ne duh


----------



## Because_why_not

Haha your sig! Your INTP is almost as "bad" as @AshOrLey's was on the Criticise the type thread lol

Still, I have to give Ne for that though....


----------



## Shinsei

Fe


----------



## Jakuri

Te


----------



## Siri

Ne


----------



## Shinsei

Se


----------



## Siri

Fi


----------



## Shinsei

Te


----------



## Jakuri

Te


----------



## Shinsei

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Fi


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Te?


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ni or Fe


----------



## hexmeister

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Si


----------



## Azure Dreamer

fi


----------



## Because_why_not

Ne (with that lovely Ti follows)


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Fi


----------



## Schmendricks

Ti.


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## BatFlapClap

Fi fo sho.


----------



## Siri

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Siri

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

@Jaune Valjaune Ne-Fi because Flandre @Siri INFP because avi


----------



## Siri

Ne


----------



## Spleen

Fi


----------



## bremen

Fi


----------



## MoonMoon21

Without looking at your actual type: Si, mostly because of the homely yet cold feel I got from your icon.


----------



## bremen

Fi too,and nice


----------



## Spleen

Oh, you love Umineko and Bernkastel. 

Ni.


----------



## MoonMoon21

..Your vibe is definitely Ni.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Fi. :kitteh:


----------



## Spleen

Se


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Se


----------



## bremen

Ne


----------



## Scoobyscoob

You = flourine = ISTP but Si.

Also thanks flourine, but I'm changing my type to ENTJ. That's the type I really am. :smile: No regrets!!!

ColdNobility = Te, IMO.


----------



## RaisinKG

Yuyuko is an NF tho

Se for sure.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Yeah Ni Magic


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Si love at flourine! :smile:


----------



## RaisinKG

where is Si vibe where your proof boooo

Ni for making judgments without proof.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Why you! You!!! YOU!!! Si, because you do this all day and seem to enjoy it and a lot of anime and something called Touhou? Proof enough now!?!?


----------



## RaisinKG

> Why you! You!!! YOU!!! Si, because you do this all day and seem to enjoy it and a lot of anime and something called Touhou? Proof enough now!?!?


I'm doing this all day because I'm bored and am still full of energy.



> something called Touhou?


Gotta work those Se reflexes


----------



## Skysplitter

Se


----------



## Spleen

Totally Ni.


----------



## Skysplitter

The cold black and white of your avatar, mixed with the quote in your signature speaks to me as Te, though the depth in both also suggests Ni. Off of vibe alone, I would say Te. But if I had to speak of deeper insight, I would say Ni.


----------



## MoonMoon21

Ni!


----------



## kitchensink

Fi


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fe


----------



## Spleen

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Sarcdan

Ne


----------



## Spleen

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

That avi speaks to me on a Ni level


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Si


----------



## leictreon

Ni :3


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## bremen

At first Ti,then Ne


----------



## leictreon

Si


----------



## Spleen

Obvious Fi.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni for sure


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fi for being so judgemental XD


----------



## Godney

Obvious Ni-dom is obvious.
I knew my tertiary Fi would turn me into a psychotic xSFP...  Well it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## TheHuman

Godney said:


> Still getting Si from you
> I'm giving Se vibes to everyone :dry:


That's what you get for Britney Spears as your avi.


----------



## Godney

TheHuman said:


> That's what you get for Britney Spears as your avi.


She's not even a Se-dom though. 

Hmm, you're starting to give off Fe vibes.


----------



## TheHuman

Godney said:


> She's not even a Se-dom though.
> 
> Hmm, you're starting to give off Fe vibes.


I am not saying that she is or she isn't an Se dom.
Her overall image of a popstar was very Se-based and the media industry created the idea of her to be heavily Se. 

I wonder where those fluctuating vibes come from.


----------



## Godney

TheHuman said:


> I am not saying that she is or she isn't an Se dom.
> Her overall image of a popstar was very Se-based and the media industry created the idea of her to be heavily Se.
> 
> I wonder where those fluctuating vibes come from.


Yes, her image was very Se-oriented. As for her actual personality behind the cameras it's fairly clear she's a shy Fi-dom.

You were giving me Si at first from your profile pic. The Ni and Fe is obvious now though.


----------



## bremen

Mmmh Ti


----------



## Godney

Te


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Si


----------



## The Lawyer

Ni


----------



## Godney

Se


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Siri

Se


----------



## kitchensink

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ti


----------



## Jakuri

Fe


----------



## Godney

Ti


----------



## Retsu

Si for meticulousness


----------



## Godney

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ti


----------



## kitchensink

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## kitchensink

Si


----------



## Black Bear

Ne


----------



## bremen

Fi-Si


----------



## Siri

Te


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## bremen

Si


----------



## Jaune

Si as well.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ti


----------



## azir

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## kitchensink

Si


----------



## azir

ne or se


----------



## Siri

Se


----------



## Black Bear

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Jakuri

Ni or Fe....hmm will go with Ni based on what I saw in the "things one would never say" thread. 

Totally unrelated aside rant: I hate marking midterms. Marking is never fun. And I am lazy as hell, lol.


----------



## The Lawyer

^^Ni-Fe (the crazy Ni subtype)

^Ti


----------



## Amy

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bremen

Fi


----------



## Jakuri

Si


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## bremen

_Si_


----------



## Eset

Going to go with Fi on this one.


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## kitchensink

Leeeet's go with Si


----------



## Jakuri

People who have seen my posts too many times will go Ti, so why am I even bothering with this lol

Ti for minimalism


----------



## Eset

Some of that sweet Fi.

You know you want to be an NF.


----------



## The Lawyer

The functions in your signature are confusing I'll just stick with my first impression which was Ti.


----------



## Eset

Si.

ISFJ,
you just like to think you're a party-maniac.


----------



## bremen

Te-Ti-Si-Fe-Ne-Ni-Fi-Se


----------



## Eset

Witch of Miracles said:


> Te-Ti-Si-Fe-Ne-Ni-Fi-Se


Looks like ESTJ then.


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Jakuri

Witch of Britannia said:


> Some of that sweet Fi.
> 
> You know you want to be an NF.


Got too many Ti's in a row, so I wanted something different. Even my PoLR would have been okay though that would be quite off, lol.

Going with Fi this time.


----------



## kitchensink

Sorry. Ti vibe. Second guess would be Ne


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## bremen

Se (41.6) > Si (39.7) > Ti (39.5) > Te (36.6) > Fi (33.6) > Ne (28.5) > Ni (13) > Fe (7.1)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Si


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## silikone

One could of course say Si based on the displayed type, but if only the avatar was included, I would say Se.


----------



## Jaune

The way you worded that gave me some Ti vibes.


----------



## The Lawyer

Si


----------



## kitchensink

Si


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Saturniid

Si


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

yes i think either Ti or Si suits you =)


----------



## silikone

The use of an emoticon first of all indicates Fe to me, but the fact that it is a bunch of symbols used for communication and concepts instead used to imitate a concrete facial expression, it also makes me think of sensing, which I would say is introverted in this case.


----------



## The Lawyer

Ti


----------



## kitchensink

Si


----------



## bremen

Fi-Se


----------



## Eset

Some kind of Fi kid.


----------



## Jakuri

Hmm, Te or Ti.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Witch of Britannia = Si


----------



## Eset

Ne kid.


----------



## RaisinKG

Definitely an F dom


----------



## overlordofpizza

Si all the way


----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## bremen

Ne too for Pizza guy

Si for Jaune


----------



## vforverification

Si


----------



## Chompy

Se?


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## kitchensink

Okay. If not Si, then second guess is Ti


----------



## Jaune

I'll say Ni today.


----------



## overlordofpizza

Ti


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Se


----------



## Cat Brainz

Fe


----------



## The Lawyer

Fi


----------



## silikone

I saw those big letters in the signature and thought Fi would make such a bold statement about their identity.
Fe is expressive, but more as a way to affect the mood of the environment without focus on an individual.


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## hexmeister

Ti


----------



## BelovedDay

Si


----------



## overlordofpizza

Ni - Mainly because of Vergil


----------



## kitchensink

Se


----------



## vforverification

te


----------



## The Lawyer

Ti


----------



## Chompy

Ne


----------



## shibasakiis

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## kitchensink

Accept your Si :|


----------



## vforverification

te or Si


----------



## Jaune

Se.


----------



## The_Sleuth

Ne would be my first guess, Ti my second guess.


----------



## Jaune

Multiple guesses makes me think Ne.


----------



## RaisinKG

Un

jk, either Ti or Si.


----------



## frogs

Hello World!


----------



## kitchensink

Ti


----------



## The Lawyer

Fi


----------



## Doll

Ni. 

also lgbt anime pirates, fuck yeah.


----------



## Jaune

Ni.


----------



## overlordofpizza

Ti


----------



## The Lawyer

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## kitchensink

SI


----------



## Jaune

FI


----------



## Retsu

Si


----------



## Jaune

Se vibes.


----------



## overlordofpizza

Si/Fi


----------



## Jaune

Se.


----------



## Siri

Ni


----------



## Doll

Ne.


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## vforverification

Se


----------



## The Lawyer

Se


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Chompy

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## kitchensink

Ti except I'm pretty convinced still that it's Si


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi :O


----------



## Jaune

Se.


----------



## kitchensink

Let's mix things up a bit and do secondary function for you, which I would guess is Ti


----------



## Ride

Fe


----------



## overlordofpizza

Fi-Se


----------



## Jaune

Se.


----------



## SpaceMan

Si si si si si.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Si


----------



## Faery

Te.


----------



## bremen

Fi


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni


----------



## kitchensink

Se


----------



## Merinliza

Ne


----------



## SpaceMan

Fi


----------



## Doll

Se


----------



## SpaceMan

Se


----------



## overlordofpizza

Ti


----------



## vforverification

Ni


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi.


----------



## bremen

Fi


----------



## Enistery

Te.....is that Code Geass?


----------



## bremen

Enistery said:


> Te.....is that Code Geass?


Code Geass: Akito the Exiled

For you Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni


----------



## Jaune

My fellow Se dom.


----------



## RaisinKG

yes! welcome to the club fellow se dom!


----------



## Scoobyscoob

flourine - Se or possibly Ni. roud:


----------



## vforverification

Te


----------



## Candy Apple

Se


----------



## jjcu

Si


----------



## Endologic

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ti for sure.


----------



## zchathaml

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni eyes


----------



## Candy Apple

Se


----------



## Spleen

Si


----------



## Candy Apple

Ti


----------



## Miss Nightingale

Ti


----------



## vforverification

Fe


----------



## Spleen

Te.


----------



## Jaune

Ni.


----------



## Spleen

Fi.


----------



## Libra Sun

Ti


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Fi


----------



## Candy Apple

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fe


----------



## SpaceMan

Ne or Se

I'm going with Ne


----------



## leictreon

Ti or Ni


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Candy Apple

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Your new avatar is Fi-ish but overall you give me a Ni vibe.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi or Ti


----------



## Candy Apple

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Omaigod, that avatar is hilarious.

Ti + Fe.


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

That's interesting; first time for Ne.

Se.


----------



## bremen

I can both Ne and Si as equal usage.


----------



## RaisinKG

Avi says Ni
Person says Si


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Avi says derdere but person says Tsundere. Sorry I mean Fi-Ne.


----------



## Jaune

Se.


----------



## wingless

Ti


----------



## vforverification

I see Si and maybe Fe


----------



## The Lawyer

Fi-Se


----------



## Jaune

Se-fi


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ti or Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Dominant Thinker


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Dominant Morphin_e_.


----------



## Candy Apple

Ne


----------



## Azazel

Si-Fi looping.


----------



## SpaceMan

Ni or Ti


----------



## Candy Apple

Ti


----------



## Diavolo

Si


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Ti


----------



## raindropsandlilies

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Username -> Se


----------



## Azazel

Fe


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni via Nietzsche


----------



## Jaune

Da*n*k M*e*mes


----------



## Candy Apple

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Si.


----------



## RaisinKG

Te-Se loop o3o


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Omni dom roud:


----------



## Meliodas

Si


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## olonny

Si. Or creepy based on the avatar :laughing:


----------



## Meliodas

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Candy Apple

Someone being oddly fun (inf Ne) Si! Whoa my stereotyping.


----------



## RaisinKG

surely Si


----------



## Jaune

Fi :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ce.

ie.Ri


----------



## shibasakiis

Si


----------



## vforverification

Si


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Seeeeeeeee


----------



## Meliodas

Fi


----------



## Azazel

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## shibasakiis

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## BatFlapClap

Si


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ti


----------



## vforverification

Fe


----------



## shibasakiis

Se


----------



## Candy Apple

Fi


----------



## Siri

Su


----------



## vforverification

Te


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Libra Sun

Ti


----------



## The Lawyer

Fi


----------



## Bitterself

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Energumen

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ne.


----------



## vforverification

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Honey.


----------



## Jaune

*Te*rror


----------



## Mafioso

Si


----------



## Miss Bingley

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ni or Te


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Se or Ti


----------



## azir

ni vibes


----------



## Siri

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## versace

Te


----------



## vforverification

Fe


----------



## Diavolo

Se


----------



## gyogul

Si


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## redeemofself

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Enistery

Ne.


----------



## Ozymandias116

Ti


----------



## Azazel

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Xcopy

Si


----------



## vforverification

Ne


----------



## Enistery

Ne.


----------



## Ozymandias116

Te


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Maybe

​Se


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ti or Ne.


----------



## Schmendricks

Te.


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Si


----------



## The Lawyer

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## vforverification

Te


----------



## Libra Sun

Ti


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

extroverted feeling 
(then again, it's easy to basis oneself when the type of the poster appears under their name)


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ne.


----------



## Skysplitter

Fe


----------



## shibasakiis

Ni


----------



## Candy Apple

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## vforverification

Te


----------



## The Lawyer

Fi


----------



## Schizoid

Ti


----------



## Jakuri

Fi *tempted to touch the bunny ears*


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## RaisinKG

Si for sure


----------



## Jaune

Ne fo sho


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Si


----------



## Jaune

Ni ;D


----------



## RaisinKG

Si.


----------



## Jaune

Ni now.


----------



## Chompy

Te/Si


----------



## Jaune

Ni or Fi


----------



## jjcu

Ti.


----------



## Chompy

Se?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ni?


----------



## Jaune

Let's go with something new, Ti.


----------



## tinyheart

Fe


----------



## Courtalort

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## bleghc

Ti as well.


----------



## azir

fi


----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## Diavolo

~Te


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## shibasakiis

Te


----------



## RaisinKG

ni


----------



## Energumen

Se. My God, the colors.


----------



## vforverification

Si


----------



## RaisinKG

Pe


----------



## anathema_9

Fi


----------



## ondes Martenot

Fi


----------



## Candy Apple

Fe


----------



## jjcu

Ti


----------



## Candy Apple

Se


----------



## tinyheart

ISTJ


* *




I just looked at the apple and thought American school system = ISTJ and turns out I was right about your type, omg...><


----------



## Candy Apple

That's not the first time something like that has happened. XD
Fi


----------



## tinyheart

Ti


----------



## Miss Bingley

INFx


----------



## starvingautist

Ni


----------



## tinyheart

Ne


----------



## MusiCago

Fi


----------



## tinyheart

Se


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Ti


----------



## vforverification

Fi


----------



## MusiCago

Se


----------



## vforverification

Fi


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Ne


----------



## tinyheart

Ne


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Fi


----------



## bremen

Ne


----------



## Jakuri

Te


----------



## shibasakiis

Fi


----------



## bleghc

Fi.


----------



## tinyheart

Si


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## MusiCago

Se


----------



## tinyheart

Se


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## MusiCago

mytinyheart said:


> Se


That's funny cause Se is my inferior function :tongue:


----------



## Candy Apple

Ni xD


----------



## RaisinKG

Si


----------



## pinwheel

Ni


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Te for some reason... I dunno.


----------



## pinwheel

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## tinyheart

Fi


----------



## SpottedTurtle

Si


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Energumen

Si


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## MusiCago

Se


----------



## jjcu

Ne.


----------



## vforverification

Se


----------



## bremen

Se


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## Chesire Tower

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Si now


----------



## Jaune

Fi now


----------



## The red spirit

Ne


----------



## Miss Bingley

xSFP


----------



## Jaune

Te or Ni.


----------



## tinyheart

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## tinyheart

Ti


----------



## brightflashes

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## vforverification

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Te.


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ni.


----------



## The red spirit

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi still.


----------



## classicism

I get a Ti vibe.


----------



## The red spirit

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni.


----------



## tinyheart

Si


----------



## jjcu

Ne vibe.


----------



## tinyheart

Se!


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni


----------



## OP

Fe


I'm definitely not cheating because I'm on the mobile version and can't see anyone's type.


----------



## Jakuri

Highly structured/patterned avi...reminds me of Ti. If not, Te maybe


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fi dom tempered by Te:tongue:


----------



## vforverification

Te with Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne


----------



## Jakuri

Ne


----------



## tinyheart

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Se


----------



## mp2

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## RaisinKG

Si


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## gyogul

Si


----------



## versace

Si or Te


----------



## Jaune

Fi or Se.


----------



## Jakuri

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## tinyheart

Si


----------



## bremen

Avatar is very Si


----------



## Jaune

Ni.


----------



## gyogul

ne


----------



## tinyheart

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Kajada

Si or Te


----------



## Jaune

Based on my interaction with you, you give off a warm Fe vibe.


----------



## OP

I'd say Ne


----------



## Adena

Ne.


----------



## Candy Apple

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Si for sure


----------



## Jakuri

Ne fosho


----------



## bremen

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## Bunny

Ti.


----------



## SuperfluousNinja

Phil DeVille said:


> Ti


You also seem Ti as you have whittled down the necessary words to use down to a simple "Ti". Simple delivery of logical conclusion, the end, nothing more to say.


----------



## vforverification

Si


----------



## Jaune

Se.


----------



## Bunny

Ti.

I was skipped hmph.


----------



## attic

Esfp
(was almost right  scrolled up to see the type , wouldn't this thread be better in some are of the forum where mbti doesn't show? Now one have to be careful not to cheat by quickly scrolling past the type)

edit: eh, dominant function it was, Se then I guess.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Honestly, getting Si vibes

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## attic

Ne? an introverted Ne-dom I think


----------



## Jaune

Ni.


----------



## tinyheart

Si


----------



## RaisinKG

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
This here is a Fi-dom


----------



## tinyheart

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Hmmm... something smells Te.


----------



## vforverification

Fi


----------



## emmylina

Se


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Si


----------



## Energumen

The coloring of your avatar makes me think Se, but the character in it makes me think Fi.


----------



## Bunny

Fi.


----------



## Krayfish

Se


----------



## Siri

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Ni


----------



## Rouskyrie

Se.


----------



## sewerbull

Extraverted Thinking.


----------



## Jaune

Te.


----------



## Lsninja

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Se.


----------



## Rouskyrie

Ti.


----------



## Jaune

Ni.


----------



## Bunny

Ti


----------



## tinyheart

Se


----------



## Lsninja

Fi


----------



## tinyheart

intj


----------



## attic

Fi, or possibly Ne


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Si or Fi

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## azir

Ti


----------



## Lsninja

Ne


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## azir

Ti


----------



## Bunny

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Se.


----------



## Kajada

Still Ti~


----------



## Rouskyrie

Ni.


----------



## RaisinKG

Niiiiiiiii


----------



## emmylina

Fe


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Ni


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fe


----------



## azir

Ni


----------



## Krayfish

Ti


----------



## tinyheart

Entp


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Ni


----------



## Eset

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

has to be Te


----------



## Eset

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Te.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Jaune




----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Eset




----------



## Bunny




----------



## Miss Bingley

Se


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## JaguarPap

Vibe guess me.


----------



## Bunny

Ti.


mytinyheart: Ni.


----------



## Jakuri

Huggable Fi :3


----------



## Rouskyrie

Si.


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## Bunny

Ne.


----------



## Jakuri

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## OP




----------



## Jaune

Titanium.


----------



## Krayfish

*Se*lenium


----------



## Owtoo

Well I was gonna say Te at first, but that avatar could be an expression of Fi emotion as well haha


----------



## Ozymandias116

IxFP

Saw the avatar, thought ISFP then I realized you could be an INFP too and at that moment I saw that you labeled yourself INFP when I looked to check your avatar again. I'll go with IxFP.


----------



## Jaune

I saw the avatar and immediately thought Te. Apparently my guess was right, looking at your type.


----------



## vforverification

Fe/Si


----------



## Lip Service

Se


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Se


----------



## Jakuri

Ni, or Te


----------



## Jaune

Fi or Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

See


----------



## Delusions

Fi or Ni


----------



## Krayfish

Ti or Ni


----------



## RaisinKG

Fe or Ni


----------



## minikat313

Eff eye o Enn eye


----------



## RaisinKG

only starting? must be Ne-Fi


----------



## Azure Dreamer

nefi or nife :kitteh:


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Monroe

Fi. It's the avatar of the knight with death, ahah. That's very Fi to me.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Ti


----------



## Bunny

Ne


----------



## Krayfish

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Se


----------



## vforverification

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Some Pe


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Miss Bingley

Se


----------



## vforverification

Fe


----------



## Fenty

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Illz

Si


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## Illz

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi for some reason


----------



## Jaune

Something intuitive


----------



## vforverification

Se


----------



## Jakuri

Ti


----------



## Bunny

Fi


----------



## The Apparition

Fi and Si vibe :love_heart:


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Fi


----------



## vforverification

Fi


----------



## Wisteria

Ne


----------



## Krayfish

Fi


----------



## Monroe

Ne.


----------



## Gorgon

Se


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi


----------



## The red spirit

Ti


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Krayfish

Either Ti or Fi. Your icon brings me joy.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## D4C

Ne


----------



## Miss Bingley

Se


----------



## warxzawa

fi


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## vforverification

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Se.


----------



## Meliodas

Se


----------



## warxzawa

te


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ni or Fi


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## azir

fi


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## D4C

Ne


----------



## azir

Pi


----------



## Bunny

Ne


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Ne


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ni


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## BranchMonkey

@*Dental Floss Tycoon* 

Back-atcha. It's accurate. Even with Socionics test I got 1 Ni - ILI. I think that is the sequence. I may be a closet INFJ. I test just over the line (usually no further) for the P in INTP; 

Also, I test not too far over the line for T vs F. 

Keep it under your hat: My reputation for dark memes, fantasy and horror, metal music, and a messy desk will be ruined. 

(I hate horror films; I'm not into fantasy stories; get turned off by dark memes, except an occasional well-nuanced one; loathe most metal music, and my desk is always tidy before and after I finish work.)



@*mytinyheart* 

Fi, woman.


----------



## azir

te


----------



## BranchMonkey

That's a first, and highly unlikely.

ENFJ for azir so Fe


----------



## warxzawa

se


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## warxzawa

mytinyheart said:


>


you have told me ni, se and fe! 
just because of that i'm saying


----------



## azir

ti


----------



## vforverification

Se


----------



## leictreon

Se


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Fi


----------



## warxzawa

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Te


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## azir

so much fi


----------



## Azazel

From vibes... Ti.


----------



## Bunny

Fe


----------



## SpaceMan

Your avatar and sig feel like the embodiment of Fi. :O


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## Diavolo

Se


----------



## Mad Scientist

Ti, anime


----------



## Monroe

Ni


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Vuxpee

Fi.


----------



## Kitsune Love

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Ni eyes


----------



## Bunny

Ne


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## bleghc

fe! and if not, pe (se/ne). just dunno which one out of the two. but i'd imagine those with one of the three dominant functions to be the friendliest so (assuming said se/ne dom is also a feeler - so exfp.) 

oh, and said friendliest because that's how you vibe! it's probably just the avatar, though. and the heart.


----------



## SpaceMan

Lol, Ne dom - given your seemingly natural tendency to expand a topic that doesn't need a reply of more than two letters. 

phew, long sentence.


----------



## VoodooDolls

by avatar and name, ENFP
i can see ur type tho


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ne


----------



## Bo0mCha_

Ni


----------



## Krayfish

or


----------



## RaisinKG

say it with hearts~ <3 - Fe


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Jaune

Nothing other than Fi.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ti or Ne


----------



## Jaune

Ni or Ti.


----------



## SpaceMan

Se based on vibe


----------



## Jakuri

Going with Ne.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Overall, Fi vibes.


----------



## Bo0mCha_

Ni :topsy_turvy:

Edit: Woops, I just realized I did you twice :concern: :nevreness:


----------



## Jaune

Generally Fi.


----------



## Bunny

Ti


----------



## Bo0mCha_

Fi :adoration:


----------



## Cat Brainz

Fi


----------



## RaisinKG

Oh so Ne.


----------



## not Me

Fe!


----------



## RaisinKG

Anime!

Ne!


----------



## Jaune

A*ni*me.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## leictreon

Ni


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## leictreon

Fi


----------



## Krayfish

or


----------



## Cat Brainz

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ti


----------



## SpaceMan

You vibe me crazy. Are you INFJ?

Ni for sure.

*edit, upon reading my post for a second time, I realize how gay it sounds.
The obligatory "no ****" is provided.


----------



## Giorgos Pyromallis

Well... Ti?


----------



## Cat Brainz

No avi but user name seems Ji/Ne


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## WintersFlame

Krayfish said:


> View attachment 656898


Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Bunny

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Fi because bunny rabbit in nature preparing for Easter pretty early


----------



## Cat Brainz

Se


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Jaune




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Jaune




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## JaguarPap

*inserts vibe.


----------



## JaguarPap

mytinyheart said:


>


Fi


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Cat Brainz

Te


----------



## Jaune

Fe or Ne


----------



## Sailor Mars

Ti


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## RaisinKG

Woaaaah that's big!

Fi


----------



## leictreon

Fi


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## SuperfluousNinja

Oh man I love you guys! Let's go on this fun ride! It reminds me of my ex-girlfriend though and how much I miss her. Let's go work in the soup kitchen after this? Do you think that kitchen knows how to operate efficiently enough to make it worth it? I'm willing to bet they don't. Where did the word kitchen come from? Screw it, let's just go home and play Settlers of Catan.


----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ni.


----------



## Bunny

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Fi.


----------



## Maybe

Se


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Taciterse

Ne


----------



## Jaune

I said Ni last time, I'll say Si now.


----------



## Rexxie

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

Not Fi


----------



## Jakuri

Fi~


----------



## Personality Profiles

Ni


----------



## Taciterse

Ti
edit: Scratch that. After visiting your blog, I'm going with Ne or Te.



flourine said:


> Not Fi


The pattern has been disrupted!


----------



## Lakshmi Lovita

Me next!


----------



## Jaune

Fi.


----------



## Lakshmi Lovita

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

OhyupThat'sSoNe


----------



## Jaune

Ne for you too.


----------



## RaisinKG

OhShitHarrisonSe-Butter


----------



## Jakuri

flouri*Ne*. Yup.


----------



## vforverification

Fi


----------



## brightflashes

Te


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

Fi or Ti


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Energumen

A seemingly miraculous feat downplayed by being in black-and-white?

Ne.


----------



## Eset




----------



## TheTuckingFypo

pfft. Re... you are funny.

Te.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ne


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

You'd be wrong. 

Although I bet it's hard to judge a Xi dom....

Now, if your type wasn't listed under your username, I would've said Fe....


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Librarylady

Te vibe


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

Lol if only your type wasn't listed. I do she the Te though.

The lady in your avatar though, she seems Te or Fe.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi/Se.


----------



## Librarylady

Fi


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Weeeee.


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

(*RE:* Fi)


----------



## TimeWillTell

Fi


----------



## MusiCago

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Azure Dreamer

Fi


----------



## Dragheart Luard

Ni with a touch of Fe


----------



## Wisteria

Te


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ti.


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Ne for sure


----------



## Jaune

Ni for sure.


----------



## Retrospectacles

Si/Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## MusiCago

Si


----------



## Cat Brainz

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## Firemoon

Ti....lol


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ni.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Se


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Si


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Fi


----------



## Eefje

Fe


----------



## MoonMoon21

Se


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Ti


----------



## MoonMoon21

Si


----------



## vforverification

Fe


----------



## rosesandgold

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti/Fe.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Se/Ne


----------



## Eefje

Maybe just a random Se


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## isn't anything

Fi


----------



## Eefje

Ni


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Cat Brainz

Ne/Fe


----------



## Yenna

Fi vibe.


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## atarulum

fi


----------



## isn't anything

Ti based off of the signature


----------



## Cat Brainz

Ni


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Ne


----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi.


----------



## Energumen

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Cat Brainz

Se


----------



## MusiCago

Ne


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Xen23




----------



## Way Farer

Ti


----------



## Farfadou57

Ni


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Farfadou57

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## vforverification

Ne


----------



## Cat Brainz

Se


----------



## owlet

Ne


----------



## vforverification

Si


----------



## Eefje

Te


----------



## Yenna

Ne


----------



## sannejamila

Ni


----------



## Farfadou57

Ni


----------



## spaceynyc

so basically we're going off avatars only [and to a lesser extent usernames]

Ne [I associate anime with Ne]


----------



## Jaune

Space-related avatars give me Ni vibes.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ti or Fi...the avatar gives me INxP


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Farfadou57

Ne


----------



## Eefje

Ti/Ni


----------



## whimsicat

Ne based on your avatar... idk. This would be more fun if everyone had to type out a little something


----------



## whimsicat

"type" out a little something hehehe


----------



## Krayfish

very much so


----------



## Cat Brainz

Ne/Fe


----------



## Way Farer

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Temizzle

Stop fucking giving two Dom functions. It's literally guess the Dom function. There's only one. So give one guess. Stop being a pussy. 

Ti.


----------



## vforverification

Te


----------



## bleghc

yup. fi, lol.


----------



## Cat Brainz

Fi


----------



## Illz

Se


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

Fi


----------



## Illz

Ti


----------



## MoonMoon21

Fe


----------



## vforverification

Fi


----------



## Eefje

Te


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Agniete

Se


----------



## vforverification

Fe


----------



## Silent Theory

Ne


----------



## MoonMoon21

Fi


----------



## Agniete

Si


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## LiteMist

Fe


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Ni?


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## LeftEyeDominant

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Te.


----------



## Yenna

Ni


----------



## R A I D E N.

Fi~


----------



## Librarylady

Ne


----------



## R A I D E N.

Fe


----------



## Cat Brainz

Se


----------



## Libra Sun

Si


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Ti


----------



## sannejamila

Si


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

hmmmm.... 

still


----------



## Maybe

​Si?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Se?


----------



## Conterphobia

Azure Dreamer said:


> Se?


LOL that maybe leads with Se. He's clearly a young INTP with limited use of Ne because he hasn't developed it fully yet.

I almost see more Te in you than Ni.


----------



## Schizoid

Ti


----------



## sannejamila

Fi


----------



## Cat Brainz

Te


----------



## Libra Sun

Te


----------



## Asmodaeus

Fe.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## Farfadou57

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se/Fe.


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Miss Bingley

Ti or Fi


----------



## Asmodaeus

Si.


----------



## Librarylady

Ne


----------



## thataintnomoooon

Ne


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Peter

damn thread is too long,.. never mind.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ne.


----------



## thataintnomoooon

Ni.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Fe (?)


----------



## Librarylady

Fi


----------



## Farfadou57

Fi


----------



## LilacSnowflake

Ne


----------



## bleghc

fi, definitely.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Ne


----------



## Justmeonhere

Se


----------



## Fawny

Si


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fe


----------



## Electrical Storm

Ne


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Te


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus

Fi?


----------



## The Dude

Ni?


----------



## Singleton

Ne


----------



## Bunny

Ti


----------



## thataintnomoooon

Se.


----------



## Farfadou57

Ti


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Fe...?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ti/Te.


----------



## Farfadou57

Ni ?


----------



## Singleton

Si


----------



## Diavolo

Fi


----------



## Librarylady

Te


----------



## a peach

Definitely Fi vibes~


----------



## Asmodaeus

Fe (?)


----------



## Singleton

Ni


----------



## thataintnomoooon

Ti


----------



## RaisinKG

you're right. that isn't no moon.

it's the glimpse into the mind of a ni-dom!


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## The Dude

Ni


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## R A I D E N.

Ni


----------



## Fawny

Ne


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Si


----------



## Libra Sun

Ni


----------



## Asmodaeus

Ne (?)


----------



## Libra Sun

Ti


----------



## sannejamila

Fi


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## Singleton

Si


----------



## owlet

Ne


----------



## Libra Sun

Ti


----------



## sannejamila

Fi


----------



## Asmodaeus

Se (?)


----------



## MusiCago

Si


----------



## Retrospectacles

Fe


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Krayfish




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Ti


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Bunny

Fi-Ne


----------



## thataintnomoooon

Fi


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ti


----------



## Asmodaeus

Se (?)


----------



## Retrospectacles

Fi (don't hurt me)


----------



## sannejamila

Fi


----------



## SpaceMan

Fi


----------



## R A I D E N.

Ti


----------



## Maybe

Se?


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Asmodaeus

Ne (?)


----------



## miscellaneous2

Ti


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Fi


----------



## MusiCago

Te


----------



## Witch of Oreo

*Ni*co-*Ni*co-*Nii*


----------



## Farfadou57

Oh gawd !! Weeb puns .
Ni for you.


----------



## ENTP Europe seeks INFJ

FI


----------



## miscellaneous2

Fe


----------



## Wisteria

Fe


----------



## SpaceMan

Fe


----------



## thataintnomoooon

Ti for sure.


----------



## Retrospectacles

Oooh... Ti


----------



## Farfadou57

Ni\Fi


----------



## Retrospectacles

Interesting, thanks. I'm seeing Fe from you in your avatar. But you're definitely introverted.


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Silent Theory

Ti


----------



## Chesire Tower

Ni


----------



## Asmodaeus

Ne.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Ni/Te


----------



## Chesire Tower

Ni


----------



## Yenna

Ni


----------



## Chesire Tower

Ne


----------



## SpaceMan

Kafka?

Ni


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Fi


----------



## Energumen

Ne


----------



## Chesire Tower

Ne


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## god of whiNE and TIts

Se


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Se


----------



## crashnebula

Super ultra mega Ni!!!


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ne.


----------



## owlet

Fi?


----------



## Conterphobia

I suppose Si fits well enough.


----------



## Asmodaeus

Ti (?)


----------



## Silent Theory

Ni


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Fe


----------



## anorganizedmess

Si.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Se


----------



## Turi

Fi


----------



## nep2une

Oo. Nice pic. Se.


----------



## Agniete

Ni


----------



## Tad Cooper

Si


----------



## Turi

Te


----------



## Radian_May

Fe


----------



## Retrospectacles

Ni! Planets and space in general _always_ give me a Ni feeling.


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## atamagasuita

Si. MI amor. Obrigada por amor


----------



## Asmodaeus

Ne (?)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fe.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Ni


----------



## Sir Kanra

Se


----------



## Endlessness

Se vibe.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ni/Te + Nonchalant_ness_.


----------



## Retrospectacles

Te


----------



## thataintnomoooon

si


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Ti
i


----------



## Asmodaeus

Si (?)


----------



## TalNFJ

Fe? When I see emojis I think Fe lol.


----------



## Farfadou57

Ni


----------



## owlet

Fe


----------



## Asmodaeus

Si (?)


----------



## LennyOpaads

Ti


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ne :happy:


----------



## Asmodaeus

Ni!


----------



## Birbsofafeather

It's a bit hard to ignore the glaring name and tag, but otherwise, Fi, because of the avatar.


----------



## spaceynyc

Si or Ne


----------



## Sir Kanra

Very Ni


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Ne or Fi. I mean look at that icon!


----------



## Asmodaeus

Se (?)


----------



## navi__x3

Te


----------



## overlordofpizza

Fi


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Fi


----------



## Libra Sun

Te


----------



## Asmodaeus

Si (?)


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ni for clearly plotting on how to take over the galaxy. ^^


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Ne


----------



## RaisinKG

Si for sure


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Fi


----------



## Inky

Ni


----------



## Asmodaeus

Se (?)


----------



## Owtoo

Ni!


----------



## atamagasuita

Ne


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Wisteria

Ne?


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Si


----------



## Asmodaeus

Ni!


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Ni


----------



## atamagasuita

Lady Kaizoku said:


>


Nice one. Marry me now.


----------



## Conterphobia

Se


----------



## Asmodaeus

Ti (?)


----------



## Sava Saevus

Te :bored:


----------



## Endlessness

Ni


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Ne


----------



## Krienkar

Ti


----------



## owlet

Ti


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Si


----------



## Radian_May

Ti


----------



## Asmodaeus

Ni (?)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Ti


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Si


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Ti


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Sava Saevus

Fi


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Miss Bingley

Fi


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Farfadou57

Ti


----------



## Wisteria

Ne


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## aerynth

Fi based on your avatar, but the INFP text helps.


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Istp is correct. Therefore, dom function is too.


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Ne!


----------



## confusedasheck

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## owlet

Ti


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## a peach

Though I can see you're INFP, I want to say Ni.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Fi or Se.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Can't help but think of Se.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Looks like Te.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## anorganizedmess

lol Si?

Anyway Fi


----------



## Verizzles

anorganizedmess said:


> lol Si?
> 
> Anyway Fi


Ne

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## Mr Castelo

Seems like Ti.


----------



## Conscience Killer

Ti.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ti for sure


----------



## Athena_

Se


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

* *




All Ni users be using serious looking anime characters as their avvie omg. roud:


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ni


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## anorganizedmess

Lady Kaizoku said:


>


I like how consistent you are. roud:


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Athena_

Ne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Te/Si.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Ne


----------



## owlet

Ne


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Crowbo

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Ti.


----------



## Crowbo

Ti/Se


----------



## atamagasuita

Ne


----------



## Rydori

Ne, you're legit so curious with all those threads you create asking questions XDDD


----------



## Crowbo

Si/Ni


----------



## Jaune

Now your avatar and signature look very Ne.


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## spaceynyc

gonna go out and say Fi but there is definitely an intuitive function next to it


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Yes indeed *Ne*


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## owlet

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Si


----------



## Rydori

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Si


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ne or Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Te


----------



## Enoch

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Rydori

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Agent X

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## Wisteria

Ne


----------



## Skysplitter

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Honestly I don't understand why some of you guys make your types hella obvious and then come here. It's like giving someone a multiple choice test and then shouting all the answers at them. : / Please explain?

In any case, yeah, Ne. I tried to ignore all the blatancy and focus on your picture. Can't say it wasn't difficult to suggest otherwise, though.


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Crowbo

Ne


----------



## anorganizedmess

Si (just to mix it up)


----------



## Crowbo

Si


----------



## calicobts

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## Cherry

Ne

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Rydori

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Si


----------



## Sir Kanra

Colorful Ne


----------



## Rydori

A bundle of Ne


----------



## Birbsofafeather

Te


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Ti


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Crowbo

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Libra Sun

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Lady D

Fi


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ti


----------



## zombiefishy

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Kaizoku

Te


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Yes indeed Ti


----------



## Kaizoku

Ni


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Aluminum Frost

Se


----------



## zombiefishy

Ti


----------



## anorganizedmess

Fe


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Enoch

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I can't even tell because my eyes have been assaulted so greatly that I can no longer think straight.


----------



## zombiefishy

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fe.


----------



## anorganizedmess

Ne


----------



## Jakuri

Se. Wew that force coming from red eyes


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Blue eyes drowning _me_ in like an ocean ye Ni pirate.


----------



## Crowbo

Si or Fi


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung

Yes indeed Ne


----------



## brightflashes

I already know, but had I not known and I couldn't pick Ni, I'd have actually picked Ti.


----------



## Bastard

Ne.


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Wisteria

Se?


----------



## Crowbo

Si


----------



## Cal

Te


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Ti or Se


----------



## Rydori

Ne


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saira

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## mistakenforstranger

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## Turi

Si


----------



## Because_why_not

Clear Fi.

That crown, that distant gaze of the avi.

Clear INFP imagining life as the king and bringing peace to the world <3

PS I studied this for 42.5 years.


----------



## Neige Noire

Ni


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## calicobts

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## Lunacik

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## Crowbo

Si


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## GrowLegends

Si 
If the above profile of him is correct:3


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## lifeinterminals

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## JaguarPap

Can't you see my type anyways?


----------



## GrowLegends

Yes I saw it 
You are Ni dom if what you have put onyour profile is correct lol


----------



## Azure Dreamer

ni


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Miss Bingley

Ti or Fi


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Si


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ti :kitteh:


----------



## psychologic

Fi


----------



## danthemanklein

Ti


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Si


----------



## lifeinterminals

Fi, based on the photo.


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Rouskyrie

Ti.


----------



## Moo Rice

Si


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Moo Rice

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## SilentScream

Se


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Lots of Se :laughing:


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutIt

I think Fi...


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ne


----------



## ANAXEL

Welcoming the ocean with OPEN arms and not standing in front of it holding both hands together in front of belly?

Fe


----------



## danthemanklein

Ne


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## danthemanklein

Ne


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ni


----------



## BlueRaspberry

Lol, Ti.


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## sannejamila

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Te.


----------



## The Lawyer

Si


----------



## nep2une

lol Te.


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Moo Rice

Se


----------



## The Dude

I'm gonna say...

Ne!


----------



## Crowbo

Ne


----------



## The Dude

Ti...that avatar seems a lot like Ti precision and nerdy humor.


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## SilentScream

Ti


----------



## Conscience Killer

*SE!*


----------



## Crowbo

TI


----------



## The Lawyer

Ne


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Te


----------



## Darkbloom

Fi


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ne


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Ne


----------



## SpaceTimeFormula

Fi.


----------



## Bernard Bernoulli

Ni


----------



## SpaceTimeFormula

Ne.


----------



## Firelily

Ti


----------



## Moo Rice

Ni


----------



## lifeinterminals

Fi


----------



## floodbear

Fi


----------



## Firelily

SI


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Varyafiriel

Ni


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ni


----------



## Krayfish




----------



## Wisteria

Ne


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Fi or Si


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Se


----------



## Darkbloom

Se


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fi


----------



## Darkbloom

Changed my mind, Fi for you


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Hm. No, thank you. :laughing:
Se


----------



## Moo Rice

Se


----------



## Wiggentree

Fi
lol, I have to say it's kind of hard to ignore those two places that say INFP, especially the bright, large one. But then I suppose that is an Fi thing to have, too. :O


----------



## Moo Rice

Wiggentree said:


> Fi
> lol, I have to say it's kind of hard to ignore those two places that say INFP, especially the bright, large one. But then I suppose that is an Fi thing to have, too. :O


Ni


My bad...I'll hide my signature to make it a little less obvious lol


----------



## Firelily

Fi


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Fe


----------



## lifeinterminals

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## Mr Castelo

Fi


----------



## Darkbloom

Ni


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## SpaceTimeFormula

Ne


----------



## specsofwings

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Correct


----------



## lifeinterminals

I still think you have an Fi vibe based on the photo choices you have on here.


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Se


----------



## Moo Rice

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## bearlybreathing

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Se


----------



## Moo Rice

Ne


----------



## Fuzzystorm

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## lifeinterminals

Definitely Ne.


----------



## bleghc

fi


----------



## Crowbo

Fe


----------



## Dr Whoresy

NEat!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Meat XD


----------



## ComingInClutch

Ti


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## ComingInClutch

Fi seems about right


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SE


----------



## Alana

Ni


----------



## Firelily

fi


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Definitely an Ne :wink: :kitteh:


----------



## Firelily

Ne right back at ya :wink:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Hmmm, I'm gonna type you as an Fi dom just to bug you. :kitteh:


----------



## alexhales

Ne


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Si seems right. ^^


----------



## StinkyBambi

fi


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## Charus

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## R A I D E N.

Ni


----------



## bleghc

ti


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## bucolic

Fe


----------



## alexhales

Si maybe?


----------



## bucolic

Te possibly.


----------



## Doccium

Fi or Ne/Se


----------



## alexhales

bucolic said:


> Te possibly.


Not quite. I don’t know my personality type yet but I definitely don’t have dom Te.


----------



## Jaune

Ni for @Doccium since they got skipped

Fi for @alexhales since they're the person above


----------



## Crowbo

ISXP


----------



## Doccium

Ne/Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## bucolic

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## bucolic

Si.


----------



## easter

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## mae777

Ti


----------



## StinkyBambi

se


----------



## Jaune

Se for sure


----------



## Enoch

Ti.


----------



## Libra Sun

Ti


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Enoch

Ne.


----------



## Alana

Fi


----------



## Enoch

Fi, but Te at the moment.


----------



## mae777

Fe


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Chara

Fi, based on your profile picture.


----------



## sinaasappel

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Ti seems to fit


----------



## Enoch

Fi.


----------



## Alana

Fi


----------



## Enoch

Fi.


----------



## RaisinKG

Ne


----------



## Alana

Te


----------



## Libra Sun

Se


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## Zye

Te


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Max

Ti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Fi


----------



## Enoch

Ti.


----------



## Alana

Fi


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## Max

alanalicity said:


> Se


Why Se?

Ne to @Doccium


----------



## Enoch

Ti.


----------



## Alana

Max said:


> Why Se?
> 
> Ne to @Doccium


I 100% agree with you being ISTP, but I notice more Se than Ti because of the adventurous looking avatar and the thing about anarchy in your signature

Fi for Enoch


----------



## Doccium

Fi? So @Enoch and you are in partnerlook?


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## Doccium

Fi partners in crime.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Very poetic Te


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Max

alanalicity said:


> I 100% agree with you being ISTP, but I notice more Se than Ti because of the adventurous looking avatar and the thing about anarchy in your signature
> 
> Fi for Enoch


Could I be ISTP-Se? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium

Max said:


> Could I be ISTP-Se?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just from vibes only, would've guessed ESTP > ISTP as well based purely on your adventurous avatar. I've barely seen you outside of these kinds of threads and the answers are usually pretty short so it's the only thing I - personally - can work with.


----------



## Max

Doccium said:


> Just from vibes only, would've guessed ESTP > ISTP as well based purely on your adventurous avatar. I've barely seen you outside of these kinds of threads and the answers are usually pretty short so it's the only thing I - personally - can work with.


I like being direct, Dino ye know?


----------



## Doccium

Fi or Si


----------



## Fixated

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Firelily

ti


----------



## SteadySteve

Fi


----------



## Suntide

Ti or Ni


----------



## SilentScream

Si or Fe.


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## Zye

Se


----------



## Doccium

Fi?


----------



## WarmMachines

Ne


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Fi


----------



## Zye

Ni


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Ti


----------



## Doccium

Ne or Ti


----------



## Energumen

Ne


----------



## Zye

Ni


----------



## Charus

Yeah... Fi


----------



## WarmMachines

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Doccium

Fi


----------



## Lord Thanksalot

Ne


----------



## WarmMachines

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi/Ne.


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Zye

Ti


----------



## WarmMachines

Fi


----------



## Lord Thanksalot

Fe


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si/Ne.


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## Convex

fi


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Se


----------



## specsofwings

Se


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## platypal

Agree with Fi


----------



## Hexigoon

First thing I saw was your avi and just blurted out "Ne." Then I saw your typing and nodded to myself.


----------



## The Dude

INFP...so FI.


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## MakeItRain

No


----------



## Energumen

Se


----------



## counterintuitive

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ne.


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi


----------



## DeXtinite

Ni


----------



## Bohema

Ti


----------



## bleghc

ji (fi > ti)


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se/Ti.


----------



## Charus

Fe


----------



## counterintuitive

Si


----------



## attic

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## brightonrock

Ti / Se


----------



## Alana

Fe


----------



## Jaune

Fi, yep


----------



## Alana

Fi


----------



## Electra

Fi


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si/e.


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi


----------



## Alana

Ni


----------



## counterintuitive

It's still Fi but I'll say Si to give it some variety. Si/Fe


----------



## Jaune

Let's say Ni.


----------



## APileOfLaundry

Se


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## Electra

Fe


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Si.


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## mrei

Fe


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Pasteldemerme

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Si


----------



## DeXtinite

Fi


----------



## mrei

Fi


----------



## Electra

Fi/e or Si


----------



## counterintuitive

Ne


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## DeXtinite

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## Alana

Fi


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

Fi/ne


----------



## DeXtinite

Ne


----------



## Alana

Ni


----------



## Hexigoon

Fi or maybe Ne


----------



## Alana

Ni


----------



## counterintuitive

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Ti


----------



## Electra

Ti


----------



## Alana

Fe


----------



## Cthulhu69

Ni . :smug:


----------



## counterintuitive

Fe


----------



## Electra

Theory (still under construction)
1.Thinking (Testosterone) Enneagram Type 5 possibly also 3 & 8
2.Intuition (Dopamine) Type 7
3.Feeling (Estrogen, Oxytocin & Vasopressin) Type 2, 4 & 9
4.Sensing, Introverted (Serotonin) Type 1 & 6, possibly type 9


----------



## counterintuitive

Ni


----------



## Suntide

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Se


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## solarnis

Si


----------



## Jaune

Yeah, Ni.


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi

omg they retired!!!


----------



## Alana

Ti


----------



## Cthulhu69

Ni .


----------



## Alana

Si


----------



## Suntide

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## bucolic

Fi? But I could easily see another Dom function in its place as well.


----------



## Alana

bucolic said:


> Fi? But I could easily see another Dom function in its place as well.


What other function? 

Ti for you


----------



## bucolic

Alana said:


> What other function?
> 
> Ti for you


Se/Si maybe, or even N in the top spot. Your dom function is a bit hard to pin down, tbh


----------



## lascivious

Ne or Se, maybe Ti


----------



## Azure Dreamer

Ne


----------



## Jaune

Fe


----------



## MintCoffee

Fi


----------



## Cat Brainz

Ne with background Fi :kitteh:


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## counterintuitive

Fi


----------



## Kitsune Love

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Ni sounds right.


----------



## Convex

ti just a random guess


----------



## electricky

Se-ish


----------



## Kitsune Love

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Ni.


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## electricky

Se


----------



## counterintuitive

Ne


----------



## sweetrice

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## sweetrice

Fi


----------



## MintCoffee

Fi


----------



## Convex

Si


----------



## sweetrice

Se


----------



## Phil

Fi


----------



## electricky

Definitely Fe vibes


----------



## Jaune

Fi


----------



## lostkokiri

Ti


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Pretend Fi.


----------



## Jaune

Real Si.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Side to side Se. *Cha cha cha*


----------



## counterintuitive

Si


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ni


----------



## Jaune

Very Ti.


----------



## electricky

Ti


----------



## leftover crack

Si


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

N/A no vibes detected


----------



## Charus

Ti


----------



## Jaune

Ni


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fi.


----------



## electricky

Fi


----------



## Jaune

Ne


----------



## ezekielchambers1

Ne


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Fi


----------



## Crowbo

Ni


----------



## islandlight

Ti


----------



## Crowbo

Also Ti


----------



## Alana

Ni


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Crowbo said:


> Also Ti


Ti

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana

Se


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Ne


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Te


----------



## Wgator99

Ti


----------



## blossomier

Fi


----------



## Alana

Fe


----------



## Crowbo

Fi


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Se.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Fi


----------



## MintCoffee

Te or Fe, mega Je vibes


----------



## Alana

Ne


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Alana said:


> Ne


Fi


----------

